# Bruja per Bruja



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!
Chiunque avrebbe potuto chiedermelo in modo riservato ed avrei risposto, ma non è accaduto, si è preferito dar stura al passaparola.
Io ho preso per mano questo forum dietro precisa richiesta del fondatore e l'ho curato con amorevole interesse. Non volevo servirmene ma solo creare il luogo che è oggi. In un secondo tempo Lancillotto partecipò, anche perchè ritenendolo persona piacevole per il forum, suggerrii io stessa la sua frequentazione.
Lui parlò dei suoi problemi ed io, ovviamente come persona "ben informata" dei fatti ho partecipato come terza. La mia era solo una scelta di discrezione ma poichè sempre più spesso gli viene posta questa domanda, per evitare che debba mentire senza ragione, rendiamo nota la cosa.
Questo post è informativo e chiarificatore, non vuole essere un thread a cui dare seguito.... quello che c'era da dire è ben chiaro nello storico del forum.
Sto facendo un percorso personale molto intenso e profondo, e non so ancora dove mi porterà, anche se tendenzialmente ci sarebbero motivi e non obblighi a suggerire un proseguimento dell'unione.
Nessuno si senta sminuito nella confidenza per il mio silenzio, non avevo intenzione di portare la mia situazione in discussione e quando è accaduto era in risposta alla scelta di Lancillotto.
Vi ringrazio per l'attenzione e per la pazienza.
Bruja

p.s. Le persone che sono in contatto con Lancillotto, in messenger o con qualsiasi altra forma di comunicazione, non abbiano alcuna remora, sono perfettamente al corrente derlla situazione e non ho appunti in merito.


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

continui colpi di scena in questo forum! ecco perchè è così avvincente leggerlo! così come temo, e ci rimarrei molto male, che bruja non esisteeeee ...


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Garantisco..*



sarah ha detto:


> continui colpi di scena in questo forum! ecco perchè è così avvincente leggerlo! così come temo, e ci rimarrei molto male, che bruja non esisteeeee ...


Timore infondato...per fortuna di tutti!


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Timore infondato...per fortuna di tutti!


grazie mille!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Timore infondato...per fortuna di tutti!



Concordo.


----------



## Verena67 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero! .


..scusa, ma sono la solita tonta. Vuoi dire che Lancillotto è il tuo compagno di vita? O solo che avete fondato il forum insieme?

Bacio!


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

ma non c'è anche dell'altro?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (7 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ma non c'è anche dell'altro?


questa è curiosità morbosa


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> questa è curiosità morbosa


non condivido questo tuo commento! la curiosità è morbosa quando si riferisce al privato, qui parliamo di cosa resa publica  e publicata


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> non condivido questo tuo commento! la curiosità è morbosa quando si riferisce al privato, qui parliamo di cosa resa publica  e publicata


naturalmente con 2 b: 'pubblica e publicata' ... la tastiera ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*!*



Verena67 ha detto:


> ..scusa, ma sono la solita tonta. Vuoi dire che Lancillotto è il tuo compagno di vita? O solo che avete fondato il forum insieme?
> 
> Bacio!


Ho letto più volte per capire!
Io non ci sarei mai arrivata!


----------



## sarah (7 Ottobre 2007)

sto rileggendo il carteggio bruja-lancillotto ... nemmeno grossman avrebbe potuto concepire e scrivere meglio ... 

dico solo:

a. voi due avete impresso, insieme a fedigrafo e ad alcuni "passanti" (tipo albatros), una impronta diversa a questo forum, costruendo un posto di grande qualità (o almeno: all'epoca lo era). non v'è nulla quindi da biasimare.

b. alla coppia (in quanto coppia e in quanto individui singoli) della vita reale auguro ogni bene. lo meritate dopo tutta quella sofferenza.

buona notte

sarah


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Ottobre 2007)

*a Bruja e lancillotto*

insomma...io direi c'è solo da brindare...

e a che cosa vi chiederete?


Al Coraggio .

Al coraggio  Entrambi.

Perchè ce ne vuole tanto e di qualità non comune.


Vostra crotala Amica.

Micio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Sì sì*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> insomma...io direi c'è solo da brindare...
> 
> e a che cosa vi chiederete?
> 
> ...


Quoto
ma devo ancora riprendermi...


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> ma devo ancora riprendermi...


 
Coraggio, ci manca solo che mi fai chiudere la giornata con lo scrupolo di averti provocato un coccolone. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja

p.s. Rispondo alle domande:

Il fondatore del Forum è una persona che da qualche tempo, non è presente nel Forum medesimo.
Giovanni o Admin ne fa le feci egregiamente e cura la parte tecnica
Io mi sono sempre occupata della parte discorsiva e di confronto e ormai sono definitivamente affiancata da tante persone fisse speciali, che hanno reso il forum pregevole ed interessante. 
Lancillotto è solo un utente, oltre che mio partner.


----------



## Bruja (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> insomma...io direi c'è solo da brindare...
> 
> e a che cosa vi chiederete?
> 
> ...


Ti sono sinceramente grata per l'appoggio, ed approfitto per ringraziare tutti coloro che hanno avuto parole di incoraggiamento. 
Bruja


----------



## Old atena1979 (7 Ottobre 2007)

La trovo una cosa bellissima....


----------



## Old Diana (7 Ottobre 2007)

Ti auguro tutta la felicità di questo mondo Bruja, la meriti.
Anche se te la avrei augurata lo stesso, che il tuo compagno fosse stato Lancillotto o chiunque altro. Che Lancillotto faccia parte del forum è un particolare irrilevante secondo me. Qui c' è solo da gioire del fatto che una persona valida come te stia condividendo la propria vita con una persona altrettanto meritevole e intelligente.
Questo da un valore aggiunto ad entrambi.
Tanti auguri di vero cuore a tutti e due.
Un abbraccio

Diana


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Certo e' uno scoop, non me lo sarei mai aspettato  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque auguri!


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*ho bisogno di aggiungere questa cosa.*

Questa notizia ha aggiunto un un "Valore" a questo condominio, alla loro ospitalità,  come alla mia presenza.

Non so come chiamarlo, per ora, ma C'E'.


----------



## Old fay (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lo dico sempre io che chi va al mulino s'infarina...speriamo non capiti anche a Beppe Grillo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !!!!!!!!!!!!
Ma tu non avevi un altro compagno Bruja? Tanto per capire. Io nemmeno ci ero arrivata, ma sinceramente non mi ero mai posta il problema. Potevi anche non dirlo, non era necessario, comunque grazie per averci resi partecipi del tuo percoso di vita che prevedi dovrà portare da qualche parte e che forse non sarà facile...come tutti i percorsi daltronde. Baci!


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Auguri anche da parte mia, Bruja!

Ogni percorso ci porta a scoprire parti di noi con cui bisogna fare i conti: chiamasi maturità.

Ed è bellissimo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old Amy (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!
> Chiunque avrebbe potuto chiedermelo in modo riservato ed avrei risposto, ma non è accaduto, si è preferito dar stura al passaparola.
> Io ho preso per mano questo forum dietro precisa richiesta del fondatore e l'ho curato con amorevole interesse. Non volevo servirmene ma solo creare il luogo che è oggi. In un secondo tempo Lancillotto partecipò, anche perchè ritenendolo persona piacevole per il forum, suggerrii io stessa la sua frequentazione.
> ...


Bruja, non ti/vi conosco, ho solo una simpatia virtuale, per te in particolare....ma vorrei aggiungermi alla schiera di coloro che vi fanno i migliori auguri di una felice vita insieme.....

 in bocca al lupo ad entrambi ...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Amy*



Amy ha detto:


> Bruja, non ti/vi conosco, ho solo una simpatia virtuale, per te in particolare....ma vorrei aggiungermi alla schiera di coloro che vi fanno i migliori auguri di una felice vita insieme.....
> 
> in bocca al lupo ad entrambi ...


Ti ringrazio, e tanto più perchè sei una utente con cui non ho avuto molti scambi di vedute. E' piacevole vedere che la solidarietà, anche se virtuale può essere quasi palpabile.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Verena*

Grazie... noi, come con altre amiche storiche, ci si conosce, non c'è nulla da aggiungere al grazie. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie... noi, come con altre amiche storiche, ci si conosce, non c'è nulla da aggiungere al grazie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... aspetta un momento!... ma non avevi detto che non accettavi contatti con persone conosciute in internet?... Lancillotto l'hai conosciuto qui o lo conoscevi già?


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Ammore... mi dovro' rassegnare


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Fay*



fay ha detto:


> Lo dico sempre io che chi va al mulino s'infarina...speriamo non capiti anche a Beppe Grillo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Cara Fay, io avevo un compagno, ma non ho mai detto chi fosse. Quanto al dirlo,era necessario per due motivi che ho chiaramente esposto, non volevo inutili chiacchiere quando, alla fine, so bene che la verità è sempre preferibile alle dicerie (la mia era una scelta di discrezione non di sotterfugio), ed anche per levare dall'imbarazzo Lancillotto a cui alcune utenti hanno fatto direttamente questa domanda. La mia privacy non poteva costare il suo dover mentire.
Grazie anche a te.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta un momento!... ma non avevi detto che non accettavi contatti con persone conosciute in internet?... Lancillotto l'hai conosciuto qui o lo conoscevi già?


Magari non li accettava da te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buon Lunedi' caro

PS: rileggi il thread...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja e Lancillotto*

Sono felice per voi...

Ma che ci fa Lancillotto con una strega?  Il mistero si infittisce!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' proprio vero che l'amore può tutto!!!!
Un bacio ad entrambi.
L.


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Domanda per sarah*

Esiste un carteggio tra Bruja e Lanci?
Oddio, sono proprio  tonta!!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Sono felice per voi...
> 
> Ma che ci fa Lancillotto con una strega? Il mistero si infittisce!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ci siamo conosciuti quando lui non era Lancillotto ed io non ero Bruja !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*

Capisco...allora gli hai fatto bere una pozione...una strega è sempre una strega seppure in incognito...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta un momento!... ma non avevi detto che non accettavi contatti con persone conosciute in internet?... Lancillotto l'hai conosciuto qui o lo conoscevi già?


 
Mio bel samurai distratto, Lancillotto ed io conviviamo da parecchi anni.... e non ho detto che non accetto contatti, non accetto determinati contatti e sono schiva per quanto riguarda incontri.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Capisco...allora gli hai fatto bere una pozione...una strega è sempre una strega seppure in incognito...


A volte l'ironia è più valida di tanti filtri d'amore e, dopo, salva dal perdere di vista la realtà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

io non so nemmeno chi è lancillotto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mio bel samurai distratto, Lancillotto ed io conviviamo da parecchi anni.... e non ho detto che non accetto contatti, non accetto determinati contatti e sono schiva per quanto riguarda incontri.
> Bruja


... non fidarti di Lancillotto... ricordati di Ginevra e di re Artù... ha una fatale inclinazione per le passioni amorose... esiste anche un Sir Galahad?... insomma, un figlio?... colui che ritroverà il santo Graal?...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*ehm*



Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, ci manca solo che mi fai chiudere la giornata con lo scrupolo di averti provocato un coccolone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leggendo gli altri interventi mi rendo conto che il coccolone è stato mio più che di altri perché non hanno immediatamente unito mentalmente i file (li sto ancora riordinando 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :army

	
	
		
		
	


	




   !
E pensare che ...i gatti erano un bell'indizio!
Avrebbe dovuto essere un segnale l'impegno con cui rispondevi a Lanci... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo che in casa non mancano le capacità argomentative ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io non so nemmeno chi è lancillotto...


_... possibile?... incredibile!... è il primo cavaliere della tavola rotonda... leggiti almeno Thomas Malory... hi, hi, hi...
_


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> _... possibile?... incredibile!... è il primo cavaliere della tavola rotonda... leggiti almeno Thomas Malory... hi, hi, hi..._


eh.
pensa... il mio unico pensiero è stato: chissà se lancillotto assomiglia a richard gere ne "il primo cavaliere"....


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non fidarti di Lancillotto... ricordati di Ginevra e di re Artù... ha una fatale inclinazione per le passioni amorose... esiste anche un Sir Galahad?... insomma, un figlio?... colui che ritroverà il santo Graal?...


Sono nota per fidarmi con molta parsimonia, non esistono cercatori di Graal, esiste una mia figlia di primo letto. Quanto alle inclinazioni, è un Gemelli con tutte le caratteristiche del segno, ha molte debolezze ma se ancora sono qui a riflettere è perchè le doti che ha sono sempre molto speciali e raramente ritrovabili in una sola persona... certo la faccenda è che lo scoprono anche le altre..... ma esistono cose che non sono condivisibile con nessuno se non con la persona con cui stai fattivamente, e queste cose sono allo stato le più valide.
Quando tatto le cose d'amorer non ho mai fatto beneficienza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , al massimo esercito la comprensione e la cognizione che le realtà sono altrimenti svolte nonostante i sentimenti. 
La fiducia profonda e totale l'ho in me stessa e, a cascata la riverso su chi decido ne debba godere, nonostante i meriti. Questa consapevolezza mi mette al riparo dal farmi inutili domande..... Ho detto abbastanza e, per te, anche troppo, so bene che leggi dentro e fuori, sopra e sotto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh.
> pensa... il mio unico pensiero è stato: chissà se lancillotto assomiglia a richard gere ne "il primo cavaliere"....


... torna sulla terra e pensa a quello che deve sop-_portare_ questo ragazzo vivendo con una come Bruja... pane e Aristotele dalla mattina alla sera... sillogismi tre volte al giorno... deduzioni a pranzo e a cena... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> eh.
> pensa... il mio unico pensiero è stato: chissà se lancillotto assomiglia a richard gere ne "il primo cavaliere"....


Questo Lancillotto somiglia a Richard Gere come io somigli9o ad Ava Gardner!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Insomma non è certo stata l'avvenenza il cemento della nostra storia...
siamo persone normalissime, anche se credo che la "normalità" non esista!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... torna sulla terra e pensa a quello che deve sop-_portare_ questo ragazzo vivendo con una come Bruja... pane e Aristotele dalla mattina alla sera... sillogismi tre volte al giorno... deduzioni a pranzo e a cena... hi, hi, hi...


Stai già cominciando a fare il partigiano? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tant'è che mi devo aspettare, sei sempre un uomo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


p.s. Guarda che ho anche lati fallaci e riesco a fare ipotesi non aristoleliche...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Io interverro' solo se scomodate qualche Golem...almeno uno









PS: Molti sove sei?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io interverro' solo se scomodate qualche Golem...almeno uno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lascia stare il cappel che dorme!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha riordinato i files!!!!

In bocca al Lupo!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia stare il cappel che dorme!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mi sembra il caso che il cappel si svegli... son le 10 passate


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo Lancillotto somiglia a Richard Gere come io somigli9o ad Ava Gardner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... di lui non so nulla e non posso dir nulla... ma di te, amica mia... se sei "normale" tu... hi, hi, hi... la "normalità" esiste... e si chiama "banalità"... tu ne sei lontana anni luce...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!


Spero che siate tanto felici, ve lo auguro di cuore, anche se risvegliate ricordi che fanno male al mio di corazon... Ci vogliono coraggio forza poesia bellezza e amore, ma li avete, li avete... un abbraccio a entrambi.

ps certo che una strega e Lancillotto... ma sì dai, scuotiamo 'sti luoghi comuni!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (8 Ottobre 2007)

Ma porco mondo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ma porco mondo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma pensa te!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma soprattutto... ma perchè? C'è qualcuno che si è fatto questa domanda???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma cose da pazzi...

Comunque... il ferrovecchio e la gallinaccia che se la filano... non c'avrei mai pensato!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps certo che una strega e Lancillotto... ma sì dai, scuotiamo 'sti luoghi comuni!!!!


Se tutto quello che è possibile viene eliminato, quello che resta, per improbabile che sia, è la sola "scelta possibile"!   

	
	
		
		
	


	




E di scelte anomale ne ho fatte parecchie durante tutta la mia vita..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo Lancillotto somiglia a Richard Gere come io somigli9o ad Ava Gardner!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhm... ma guarda che il mio più che altro era un riferimento al coraggio, alla forza e al sentimento che esprime gere nel suo essere lancillotto...
stupendo!

PS: glielo dici tu a Cen che io so chi è lancillotto solo perché ho visto il film?


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> PS: glielo dici tu a Cen che io so chi è lancillotto solo perché ho visto il film?


e ti piace Richard Gere????? Nahhhhhhhhhh.... Anna la più bella storia d'amore che ho visto al cinema è "La sposa turca", amore maledetto come piace (piaceva?) a me...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> uhm... ma guarda che il mio più che altro era un riferimento al coraggio, alla forza e al sentimento che esprime gere nel suo essere lancillotto...
> stupendo!
> 
> PS: glielo dici tu a Cen che io so chi è lancillotto solo perché ho visto il film?


Figurati, io già ho i miei problemi "aristotelici" con Chen, se mi prendo anche quelli per conto terzi non la finisco più.... tanto quello che conta è che tu sappia chi era il cavaliere senza macchia e senza paura!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E di scelte anomale ne ho fatte parecchie durante tutta la mia vita.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anch'io anch'io ... peccato che le abbia sempre fatte da sola, ma continuo eh, ancora un abbraccio...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupattolona*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E pensa che sforata di bilancio mensile per eliminare la ruggine e i cigolii della ferraglia!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












In compenso lui deve sorbirsi una rompiballe quitidiana!! C'est la vie... pas in rose!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e ti piace Richard Gere????? Nahhhhhhhhhh.... Anna la più bella storia d'amore che ho visto al cinema è "La sposa turca", amore maledetto come piace (piaceva?) a me...


senti carina... richard gere io non lo butto proprio via... e ma sei matta o cosa??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













poi, bon, il personaggio mi ispirava. hai presente la scena di pioggia sotto all'albero, mentre lei sta andando a sposare artù?
beh...ma perché non c'è ero io nei panni di ginevra?
ah. sospiro.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> anch'io anch'io ... peccato che le abbia sempre fatte da sola, ma continuo eh, ancora un abbraccio...


Peccato condivisibile, sono figlia unica, uscita di casa appena maggiorenne e poco incline a chiedere....   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Bruja ha detto:


> E pensa che sforata di bilancio mensile per eliminare la ruggine e i cigolii della ferraglia!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e non vi "salvate" dalla polemica neppure on line  

	
	
		
		
	


	















P.S. Ma perché non ha capito granché nessuno?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> senti carina... richard gere io non lo butto proprio via... e ma sei matta o cosa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chi la sospettava questa tua anima romantica e ispirata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

poi non è per dire ma il mio film preferito di tutti i tempi è "una vita al massimo".
e quando loro due sono sul tetto e si dicono le loro cose.
ogni volta che rivedo quelle immagini mi scoppia il cuore.

(non c'entrava col discorso ma mi è venuto al cuore adesso proprio quella scena...)


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Peccato condivisibile, sono figlia unica, uscita di casa appena maggiorenne e poco incline a chiedere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io avevo imparato a chiedere, ma tanto non cambia nulla eh. Sempre sola rimango...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...e non vi "salvate" dalla polemica neppure on line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè non sono fatti nostri!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io avevo imparato a chiedere, ma tanto non cambia nulla eh. Sempre sola rimango...


MK... a te si può solo voler bene. hai così tante barriere che tu stessa ti meravigli che l'averne abbattuta qualcuna non sia bastata a fare il miracolo.
sei sulla buona strada. non tornare indietro mai. cazzo, non farlo.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> MK... a te si può solo voler bene. hai così tante barriere che tu stessa ti meravigli che l'averne abbattuta qualcuna non sia bastata a fare il miracolo.
> sei sulla buona strada. non tornare indietro mai. cazzo, non farlo.


E meno male che ce le ho le barriere (le corde le chiamava la mia analista)!
Non vado oltre c...o, non ci vado. MI VOGLIO BENE. E basta.

Comunque, a te piace R. Gere. Io ho amato Birol Ünel in La sposa Turca, Bogart in Casablanca, R, Carlyle in La canzone di Carla. E ho sempre sognato di incontrare un uomo del genere... Senza capire che sono IO così. Amo io così. E anche questa volta... mah che lo dico a fare eh...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chi la sospettava questa tua anima romantica e ispirata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ho il cuore congelato. e chi glielo dice all'enel che non deve aumentare le tariffe che se no mi tocca scongelare il freezer?
son cose...
ogni tanto, come per miracolo, qualche spiraglio di sentimento riemerge anche dalle mie nebbie.
l'incazzatura regna sovrana, eh, nonostante certi bagliori di "sentimentalismopostmoderno".


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> ho il cuore congelato. e chi glielo dice all'enel che non deve aumentare le tariffe che se no mi tocca scongelare il freezer?
> son cose...
> ogni tanto, come per miracolo, qualche spiraglio di sentimento riemerge anche dalle mie nebbie.
> l'incazzatura regna sovrana, eh, nonostante certi bagliori di "sentimentalismopostmoderno".


Lo dico con tutto l'affetto possibile, a me il tuo sentimentalismo mi pare il "modernariato"  lo si vorrebbe includere nell'arte ma è buona bottega...
è il prezzo da pagare dopo la caduta delle illusioni!
Bruja


----------



## Old Angel (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti carina... richard gere io non lo butto proprio via... e ma sei matta o cosa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vado un pò Ot .....ma preferisco la versione King Arthur con Clive Owen...li Ser Lancillotto schiatta prima


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E meno male che ce le ho le barriere (le corde le chiamava la mia analista)!
> Non vado oltre c...o, non ci vado. MI VOGLIO BENE. E basta.
> 
> Comunque, a te piace R. Gere. Io ho amato Birol Ünel in La sposa Turca, Bogart in Casablanca, R, Carlyle in La canzone di Carla. E ho sempre sognato di incontrare un uomo del genere... Senza capire che sono IO così. Amo io così. E anche questa volta... mah che lo dico a fare eh...


tesora, con te ci vogliono le maniere forti. l'uomo del genere, come lo chiami tu, lo incontri quando sei tu che non speri di trovare l'uomo del genere.
l'uomo del genere è l'uomo che va bene per MK, e non per gli ideali di MK.
e lo troverai, magari pensando ad altro, mentre stai facendo altro...
anzi, sono convinta che sia sempre così.
le cose belle hanno bisogno di tempo, per venir realizzate; quelle straordinarie accadono in un lampo.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> tesora, con te ci vogliono le maniere forti. l'uomo del genere, come lo chiami tu, lo incontri quando sei tu che non speri di trovare l'uomo del genere.
> l'uomo del genere è l'uomo che va bene per MK, e non per gli ideali di MK.
> e lo troverai, magari pensando ad altro, mentre stai facendo altro...
> anzi, sono convinta che sia sempre così.
> le cose belle hanno bisogno di tempo, per venir realizzate; quelle straordinarie accadono in un lampo.


 
Vero le cose belle spesso vanno costruite lentamente, quelle straordinarie sono fulminee, ed a volte anche la loro durata. Ma quel che conta è che siano accadute...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tesora, con te ci vogliono le maniere forti. l'uomo del genere, come lo chiami tu, lo incontri quando sei tu che non speri di trovare l'uomo del genere.
> l'uomo del genere è l'uomo che va bene per MK, e non per gli ideali di MK.
> e lo troverai, magari pensando ad altro, mentre stai facendo altro...
> anzi, sono convinta che sia sempre così.
> le cose belle hanno bisogno di tempo, per venir realizzate; quelle straordinarie accadono in un lampo.


... Anna, ma per favore!... "_l'amore arriva quando meno te l'aspetti_", è una frase fatta (drogata), buona per tutte le stagioni... trita e _ri_-trita... un luogo comune come i cessi pubblici delle stazioni ferroviarie... sulla separazione, poi, tra una persona e i suoi ideali... lasciamo perdere che è meglio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Vado un pò Ot .....ma preferisco la versione King Arthur con Clive Owen...li Ser Lancillotto schiatta prima


ah ma allora sei bastardo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mi nomini così, damblè, Clive Owen, che è l'unico uomo sul pianeta che mi farei senza nemmeno chiedergli il nome. eh, no....


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> quelle straordinarie accadono in un lampo.


MK non ha bisogno di nessun uomo Anna, Mk ha bisogno di qualcuno che ci creda. Difficile di questi tempi...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, ma per favore!... "_l'amore arriva quando meno te l'aspetti_", è una frase fatta (drogata), buona per tutte le stagioni... trita e _ri_-trita... un luogo comune come i cessi pubblici delle stazioni ferroviarie... sulla separazione, poi, tra una persona e i suoi ideali... lasciamo perdere che è meglio... hi, hi, hi...


Chen sei un mito!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















L'amore arriva quando sei pronto. Il problema è che magari uno è pronto e l'altro no, vero Chen?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anna, ma per favore!... "_l'amore arriva quando meno te l'aspetti_", è una frase fatta (drogata), buona per tutte le stagioni... trita e _ri_-trita... un luogo comune come i cessi pubblici delle stazioni ferroviarie... sulla separazione, poi, tra una persona e i suoi ideali... lasciamo perdere che è meglio... hi, hi, hi...


ma è la verità, caro Cen.
sempre che qui si parli di amore e non di persone confacientemente rispondenti ai nostri bisogni.
e lascia perdere stazioni e puttanate varie. meglio un viadotto con su scritto: ti amo natasha. con l'aggiunta, tre giorni dopo di: ho preso 300 euro di multa per avertelo scritto qua ma sono felice come un dio.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen sei un mito!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MK, mah... se sei convinta di questo non sarò certo io a farti cambiare idea.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> MK non ha bisogno di nessun uomo Anna, Mk ha bisogno di qualcuno che ci creda. Difficile di questi tempi...


MK, vedo che l'hai presa male. 
ma che creda in cosa?
in un ideale?
l'amore non è un ideale, MK, è che o c'è o non c'è.
o pensi davvero che la gente si innamori solo se c'è un ideale?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chen sei un mito!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... l'amore "_accade" _quando ti fai "_amorevolezza_"... fino ad allora, niente da fare... questo, è l'esser "_pronti_"...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sempre che qui si parli di amore e non di persone confacientemente rispondenti ai nostri bisogni.


Guarda Anna che so benissimo la differenza. La pago sulla mia pelle tutti i giorni. E ti assicuro che non è una bella sensazione, nemmeno un po'. 
Comunque l'amore deve essere GIOIA. Altrimenti non è amore. E' possesso. Altra cosa. Poi può anche essere gioia ma non essere abbastanza. Appunto perchè non adeguato ai bisogni. E' amore questo per te?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vero le cose belle spesso vanno costruite lentamente, quelle straordinarie sono filminee, ed a volte anche la loro durata. Ma quel che conta è che siano accadute...
> Bruja


 
sì. importa che siano accadute.
non ho nessun dubbio su questo.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'amore "_accade" _quando ti fai "_amorevolezza_"... fino ad allora, niente da fare... questo, è l'esser "_pronti_"...


Perfettamente d'accordo. Il resto sono palle che ci si racconta.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> MK, vedo che l'hai presa male.
> ma che creda in cosa?
> in un ideale?
> l'amore non è un ideale, MK, è che o c'è o non c'è.
> o pensi davvero che la gente si innamori solo se c'è un ideale?


Certo Anna ma bisogna essere capaci di amare. Se non si è capaci di amare, che ne so, un cane, significa NON avere sentimenti. Sai quelle cose che rispetto tenerezza dolcezza... amorevolezza come dice Chen. Chi ti umilia disprezza e calpesta non ti ama Anna. Può essere anche la persona più idealista del mondo ma non sa amare, tutto qui... 
Io vado per la strada e sorrido, anche se dentro sto male, perché amo...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Anna che so benissimo la differenza. La pago sulla mia pelle tutti i giorni. E ti assicuro che non è una bella sensazione, nemmeno un po'.
> Comunque l'amore deve essere GIOIA. Altrimenti non è amore. E' possesso. Altra cosa. Poi può anche essere gioia ma non essere abbastanza. Appunto perchè non adeguato ai bisogni. E' amore questo per te?


L'amore deve essere gioia?
ma dove lo hai letto?
l'amore ti prende in qualsiasi momento.
gioia?
non ci siamo... per me l'amore è fare entrare qualcuno nel cuore e volercelo lasciare per sempre.  non è gioia ne possesso.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì. importa che siano accadute.
> non ho nessun dubbio su questo.


... certa-_mente_... _ac_-cadute... ma non arrivate improvvisa-_mente _come una malattia infettiva... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old fay (8 Ottobre 2007)

Scusa Bruja, se tu e lui convivete da aprecchi anni perchè hai scritto che dovrai fare delle scelte? Ho come avuto l'idea che qualcosa doveva cmabiarenella tua vita, o sbaglio??? Ps: per Persa, anche io ho i gatti.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> L'amore deve essere gioia?
> ma dove lo hai letto?
> l'amore ti prende in qualsiasi momento.
> gioia?
> non ci siamo... per me l'amore è fare entrare qualcuno nel cuore e volercelo lasciare per sempre.  non è gioia ne possesso.


Ah no l'amore è prendere calci nel cuore, beh non ci siamo, almeno per me.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... certa-_mente_... _ac_-cadute... ma non arrivate improvvisa-_mente _come una malattia infettiva... hi, hi, hi...


 
Cen, ma è così.
solo che la gente pensa ancora che l'amore sia una cosa che può essere costruita nel tempo.
l'amore vero ti si rivela in un lampo, anche se erano anni che lo incubavi.
ma quando si rivela E'.
se poi qui parliamo di rapporti costruiti sui bisogni reciproci.... non ci intenderemo mai.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> L'amore deve essere gioia?
> ma dove lo hai letto?
> l'amore ti prende in qualsiasi momento.
> gioia?
> non ci siamo... per me l'amore è fare entrare qualcuno nel cuore e volercelo lasciare per sempre. non è gioia ne possesso.


... anche l'influenza ti prende in qualsiasi momento... anche se preferisce l'autunno-inverno... hi, hi, hi... e non è di certo "gioiosa"... 

... se l'amore, per te, non è gioia (senso di pienezza, validazione di quello che siamo, condivisione, emozione _ontologicamente _positiva...)... allora vuol dire che tu non sai cos'è l'amore...


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'amore vero ti si rivela in un lampo, anche se erano anni che lo incubavi.
> ma quando si rivela E'.


E quando E' e va via? Qualcuno non diceva la verità allora? O non ha coraggio. O cosa? Anch'io credo che l'amore vero si riconosca al primo istante. Sono le cose attorno che vanno costruite a poco a poco. Ma se si nega il nucleo sai che ci puoi fare... 

ps scusa Bruja me ne esco che inquino il tuo topic bellissimo.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah no l'amore è prendere calci nel cuore, beh non ci siamo, almeno per me.


MK, potrei dirti un milione di volte in cui mio marito mi ha tirato calci nel cuore e non solo calci...
ma sai, è quello che io avevo ed ho nel cuore per lui che mi ha salvata.
ho salvato me sapendo che il mio amore per lui era Vero.
non è l'avere ragione di qualcosa che ti salva il cuore, ma il sapere che il tuo sentimento per quella persona è autentico, vada come vada.


----------



## axt (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja lancillotto*

Vero le cose belle spesso vanno costruite lentamente, quelle straordinarie sono fulminee, ed a volte anche la loro durata. Ma quel che conta è che siano accadute...
Bruja[/QUOTE]

Che bella questa frase...racchiude in se passato presente e futuro esprime la bella persona che sei 
Anche se non mi conosci bene, (io conosco bene te dai tempi del vecchio forum leggevo sempre ciò che scrivevi) nel mio post sei stata sempre equilibrata serena nei consigli e questo alcune volte è importante per chi cerca di capirsi in delle situazioni complicate. Grazie!!!!!!!!

Ti, anzi vi auguro, un mondo di felicità


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Fay*



fay ha detto:


> Scusa Bruja, se tu e lui convivete da aprecchi anni perchè hai scritto che dovrai fare delle scelte? Ho come avuto l'idea che qualcosa doveva cmabiarenella tua vita, o sbaglio??? Ps: per Persa, anche io ho i gatti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo ad un punto in cui, essendo ovviamenti cambiati sia noi che i fatti determinati dagli eventi, dobbiamo trovare una via reciproca di riadattamento.
Le cose accadute hanno determinato nuove realtà e nuove situazioni esistenziali, al di là dalle ovvie delusioni o disillusioni. 
Alcune cose accadute hanno cambiato la visuale oggettiva, di queste vanno valutati i modi e le durate, e si deve valutare anche cosa sia accettabile, ricostruibile, quali i nuovi progetti che si possono condividere e, soprattutto, quali siano le migliori condizioni reciproche finalizzate al rispetto delle personali esigenze e, naturalmente al rispetto tout court !! 
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusa Bruja, se tu e lui convivete da aprecchi anni perchè hai scritto che dovrai fare delle scelte? Ho come avuto l'idea che qualcosa doveva cmabiarenella tua vita, o sbaglio??? Ps: per Persa, anche io ho i gatti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gattara amica mia. vuoi sapere a che cifra sono arrivata?
9. 4 miei e cinque mici adottati perchè abbandonati fuori casa mia.
l'ultima gatta abbandonata incinta l'ho accolta io e poi ho fatto adottare i suoi cuccioli e lei piangeva. adesso ha adottato la cucciolata che mi hanno scaricato nel cortile e lei li cura. come si fa a non commuoversi...
PS: chi vuole un gattino?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, ma è così.
> solo che la gente pensa ancora che l'amore sia una cosa che può essere costruita nel tempo.
> l'amore vero ti si rivela in un lampo, anche se erano anni che lo incubavi.
> ma quando si rivela E'.
> se poi qui parliamo di rapporti costruiti sui bisogni reciproci.... non ci intenderemo mai.


... a volte, frequenti una persona per anni e solo in un determinato istante t'accorgi che la natura del tuo rapporto è cambiata... l'amica di cui t'innamori... che diventa qualcosa di diverso... perché accade?... tu non consideri che tutto l'universo è in movimento... e noi con esso... tu non consideri che le persone cambiano... evolvono... e ciò che oggi E', domani non E' più... ma dopodomani, può essere ancora... il bello dell'amore è che non ha leggi... né qui in terra, né nel mondo degli dei... amore è gioia... e gioia è stato di grazia... Charà (gioia), in greco, etimologicamente legato a Chàris (grazia)... 

... mai acquisito per sempre... mai perso per sempre...
questa è la natura dell'amore.​


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo ad un punto in cui, essendo ovviamenti cambiati sia noi che i fatti determinati dagli eventi, dobbiamo trovare una via reciproca di riadattamento.
> Le cose accadute hanno determinato nuove realtà e nuove situazioni esistenziali, al di là dalle ovvie delusioni o disillusioni.
> Alcune cose accadute hanno cambiato la visuale oggettiva, di queste vanno valutati i modi e le durate, e si deve valutare anche cosa sia accettabile, ricostruibile, quali i nuovi progetti che si possono condividere e, soprattutto, quali siano le migliori condizioni reciproche finalizzate al rispetto delle personali esigenze e, naturalmente al rispetto tout court !!
> Bruja


 
non la vedo mica tanto bene questa faccenda...
Bruja, sarà mica che ti sei riscoperta gelosa?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo ad un punto in cui, essendo ovviamenti cambiati sia noi che i fatti determinati dagli eventi, dobbiamo trovare una via reciproca di riadattamento.
> Le cose accadute hanno determinato nuove realtà e nuove situazioni esistenziali, al di là dalle ovvie delusioni o disillusioni.
> Alcune cose accadute hanno cambiato la visuale oggettiva, di queste vanno valutati i modi e le durate, e si deve valutare anche cosa sia accettabile, ricostruibile, quali i nuovi progetti che si possono condividere e, soprattutto, quali siano le migliori condizioni reciproche finalizzate al rispetto delle personali esigenze e, naturalmente al rispetto tout court !!
> Bruja


... puttana eva... mai letto nulla di simile dopo i "_Topici e le confutazioni sofistiche_" di Aristotele... hi, hi, hi... povero ragazzo... dritto nel _trita_-carne...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... a volte, frequenti una persona per anni e solo in un determinato istante t'accorgi che la natura del tuo rapporto è cambiata... l'amica di cui t'innamori... che diventa qualcosa di diverso... perché accade?... tu non consideri che tutto l'universo è in movimento... e noi con esso... tu non consideri che le persone cambiano... evolvono... e ciò che oggi E', domani non E' più... ma dopodomani, può essere ancora... il bello dell'amore è che non ha leggi... né qui in terra, né nel mondo degli dei... amore è gioia... e gioia è stato di grazia... Charà (gioia), in greco, etimologicamente legato a Chàris (grazia)...
> 
> ... mai acquisito per sempre... mai perso per sempre...
> 
> questa è la natura dell'amore.​


quello che non hai capito è che noi siamo un'isola.
ed allora caro Cen, è su quelli che sono i nostri sentimenti che si basa la nostra coscienza ed il nostro -guardare all'infinito.
siamo noi il punto di partenza e di arrivo di noi stessi. l'alfa e l'omega.
che bello il discorso circolare.
siamo un cerchio perfetto.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Visto che Bruja ha deciso di confidarci questa cosa per una questione di lealta' nei confronti del suo partner, cio' significa anche che probabilmente non se la sente di raccontare la sua storia nei particolari... cacciarle le parole fuori di bocca mi sembra di cattivo gusto.

Limitamioci alle informazioni date, se Bruja vorra' approfondire lo fara' di sua spontanea volonta'


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non la vedo mica tanto bene questa faccenda...
> Bruja, sarà mica che ti sei riscoperta gelosa?


... ma quale gelosia!... si tratta di un puro, crudele e sanguinario esercizio di logica aristotelica... dopo il quale messer Lancillotto, sarà conciato per le feste... incapace di qualsiasi azione volitiva... secondo me Bruja non esiste... per me è un trita-_carne_ sillogistico... 

... questa qui lo fa fuori...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che Bruja ha deciso di confidarci questa cosa per una questione di lealta' nei confronti del suo partner, cio' significa anche che probabilmente non se la sente di raccontare la sua storia nei particolari... cacciarle le parole fuori di bocca mi sembra di cattivo gusto.


... io mi preoccupo per quel pover uomo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che Bruja ha deciso di confidarci questa cosa per una questione di lealta' nei confronti del suo partner, cio' significa anche che probabilmente non se la sente di raccontare la sua storia nei particolari... cacciarle le parole fuori di bocca mi sembra di cattivo gusto.


 
Ecco, infatti, pensavo la medesima cosa...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io mi preoccupo per quel pover uomo... hi, hi, hi...


...vuoi fare il _crocerossino_ della situazione?... Non ti ci vedo molto bene...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris e Lettrice*



Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, infatti, pensavo la medesima cosa...


Grazie ad entrambe ma non preoccupatevi, ho messo in conto che parlando avrei dovuto dare altre risposte!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, infatti, pensavo la medesima cosa...


... ma che STRAZIO! ma che PENA!... non riuscite proprio a liberarvi di quei quattro concetti intrisi di moralistica ipocrisia, di malcelato calvinismo... ma che palle!... inoltre, debbo dire, non sapete nemmeno valutare le persone... 

... ma veramente pensate che si possa fare dire a Bruja qualcosa che LEI non voglia dire?...

... ma veramente pensate che Bruja non sappia gestire le domande, anche quelle più intrusive, che le si possano fare?...

... sono basito da tanto strabismo... ma dove cazzo vivete?... qual è il vostro Q.I.?... ma non vi accorgete che l'orchestra la dirige lei come le pare?... o madonna mia...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie ad entrambe ma non preoccupatevi, ho messo in conto che parlando avrei dovuto dare altre risposte!
> Bruja


No, non hai capito il senso del mio intervento... io son Jena, sto cercando di arginare l'intervento degli sciacalli... altrimenti non mi rimane nulla da rosicchiare


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è l'avere ragione di qualcosa che ti salva il cuore, ma il sapere che il tuo sentimento per quella persona è autentico, vada come vada.


sono d'accordo, ma vedi, per come la vedo io (ma lo dico sempre che sono una strana bestia...), alla fine un sentimento non deve solo essere vero ma anche "portabile" (come un cellulare 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  .

Se quel sentimento non mi fa vivere bene, vuol dire che resta un bel ricordo per me...ma niente di piu'.

Torno nel mio angolo dei cinici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che STRAZIO! ma che PENA!... non riuscite proprio a liberarvi di quei quattro concetti intrisi di moralistica ipocrisia, di malcelato calvinismo... ma che palle!... inoltre, debbo dire, non sapete nemmeno valutare le persone...
> 
> ... ma veramente pensate che si possa fare dire a Bruja qualcosa che LEI non voglia dire?...
> 
> ...



Chen, so benissimo che Bruja e' capacissima... ma e' anche MOLTO educata...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, non hai capito il senso del mio intervento... io son Jena, sto cercando di arginare l'intervento degli sciacalli... altrimenti non mi rimane nulla da rosicchiare


... eh, no... sartina mia... non te la puoi cavare così!... il tuo è stato un intervento che aveva scopi ben precisi... emanava ipocrisia come la puzza da un tombino delle fogne... non te la cavi così... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Mah...*

Gelosa proprio non direi, forse sono più per il fastidio del modo che dell'atto in sé ed in questo attuale momento la gelosia sarebbe davvero superflua. 
Come tutti io ho difetti, e magari anche pesanti, ma la cosa di cui ha sempre goduto Lancillotto è la più totale ed assoluta libertà di azione e movimento.
Ho sempre detto a tutti, e qui posso confermarlo per vita vissuta, metto in conto che si possa cambiare idea, innamorarsi, avere distrazioni dopo anni di convivenza, malsopporto l'inganno perchè lo fedo come mancanza di rispetto verso la persona, e trovo poco tollerabile che l'inganno sia protratto e si nutra di menzogne. Ovvio che la soluzione alternativa è dire la verità e chiudere con la convivenza o con l'amante, e non lo fa nessuno.... mai!!! Non certo in prima, e forse neppure in seconda battuta.
Ammetto un peccato di presunzione, è più ferito il mio amor proprio che il mio amore.... che è più comprensivo!
Bruja

x Chen
Sei così solidale con Lancy che quasi te ne sono grata come sua compagna... comunque se sono un tritacarne, perchè non apprezzare dei begli hamburgers anziche la solita fettina !!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... eh, no... sartina mia... non te la puoi cavare così!... il tuo è stato un intervento che aveva scopi ben precisi... emanava ipocrisia come la puzza da un tombino delle fogne... non te la cavi così... hi, hi, hi...


Ho gia' risposto... _tesssoro_ tutto ma non ipocrisia


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ovvio che la soluzione alternativa è dire la verità e chiudere conm la convivenza o con l'amante, e non lo fa nessuno.... mai!!!


No no qualcuno lo fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  (o almeno ci prova!)

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, so benissimo che Bruja e' capacissima... ma e' anche MOLTO educata...


... puttana eva... che lunedì del cazzo... ma non capite proprio un beato cazzo?... ma quale _educ_-azione?... lei è molto intelligente... il resto son cazzate...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Ecco*



Verena67 ha detto:


> No no qualcuno lo fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... ci prova, non sempre la convinzione del provarci arriva alla determinazione del farlo!  Come si dice la carne (e pure il carattere) è debole, e io aggiungerei che in questi frangenti spesso è pure spaesata... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... che lunedì del cazzo... ma non capite proprio un beato cazzo?... ma quale _educ_-azione?... lei è molto intelligente... il resto son cazzate...


Ammore certe volte sei proprio tontarello... lascia che te lo dica...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Visto che Bruja ha deciso di confidarci questa cosa per una questione di lealta' nei confronti del suo partner, cio' significa anche che probabilmente non se la sente di raccontare la sua storia nei particolari... cacciarle le parole fuori di bocca mi sembra di cattivo gusto.
> 
> Limitamioci alle informazioni date, se Bruja vorra' approfondire lo fara' di sua spontanea volonta'


e certo, perché se non ce lo ricordavi tu qui siamo tutti deficienti.


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma che STRAZIO! ma che PENA!... non riuscite proprio a liberarvi di quei quattro concetti intrisi di moralistica ipocrisia, di malcelato calvinismo... ma che palle!... inoltre, debbo dire, non sapete nemmeno valutare le persone...
> 
> ... ma veramente pensate che si possa fare dire a Bruja qualcosa che LEI non voglia dire?...
> 
> ...


 
No veramente sei tu straziante e ridicolo. Noi conosciamo bruja meglio di te...e da un bel pezzo...
Sappiamo benissimo che rivela ciò che vuole, come chiunque, d'altronde...ha superato l'età dell'innocenza...
Io volevo solo dire che è inutile e noioso girare intorno ad un discorso già concluso.
Se smettessi di scrivere a casaccio, capiresti il senso degli interventi altrui!!!! 

E qui chiudo. Parla di ciò che sai. Altrimenti taci.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho gia' risposto... _tesssoro_ tutto ma non ipocrisia


... il tuo intervento come quello a ruota di quell'altra, era pieno di perbenismo falso e piccolo, piccolo, piccolo borghese... noi non abbiamo i vostri pruriti da mangiaparticole... quando si estrae la spada... lo si fa con avversari degni...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma quale gelosia!... si tratta di un puro, crudele e sanguinario esercizio di logica aristotelica... dopo il quale messer Lancillotto, sarà conciato per le feste... incapace di qualsiasi azione volitiva... secondo me Bruja non esiste... per me è un trita-_carne_ sillogistico...
> 
> ... questa qui lo fa fuori...


eh. sarà che la vita affina certi sensi, ma per me la Bruja si è riscoperta gelosa.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No veramente sei tu straziante e ridicolo. Noi conosciamo bruja meglio di te...e da un bel pezzo...
> Sappiamo benissimo che rivela ciò che vuole, come chiunque, d'altronde...ha superato l'età dell'innocenza...
> Io volevo solo dire che è inutile e noioso *girare intorno ad un discorso già concluso*.
> Se smettessi di scrivere a casaccio, capiresti il senso degli interventi altrui!!!!
> ...


... e chi ha stabilito che il discorso è chiuso?... l'hai stabilito TU?... per tutti?... non vorrai mica decidere tu per tutti, vero?... sei patetica...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No veramente sei tu straziante e ridicolo. Noi conosciamo bruja meglio di te...e da un bel pezzo...
> Sappiamo benissimo che rivela ciò che vuole, come chiunque, d'altronde...ha superato l'età dell'innocenza...
> Io volevo solo dire che è inutile e noioso girare intorno ad un discorso già concluso.
> Se smettessi di scrivere a casaccio, capiresti il senso degli interventi altrui!!!!
> ...


Diocaro... che acidità -anzi, negatività- che esali ogni volta che scrivi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... puttana eva... che lunedì del cazzo... ma non capite proprio un beato cazzo?... ma quale _educ_-azione?... lei è molto intelligente... il resto son cazzate...


Direi invece che è un lunedì vivace.  
Educata cerco di esserla sempre, intelligente, se lo sono è cosa innata su cui non ho alcun potere.  
Non ho intenzione di dirigere orchestre, sono semplicemente come sono e non posso certo andare contro la mia natura. Credo che appena potrà Lancillotto darà la sua partecipazione e la sua versione, ora è impoegnato.... 
Chen io non mi arrogo alcuna scelta privilegiata, alcun miglior modo di essere e neppure penso di avere superiorità... sai, proprio per l'inciso, sono anch'io caduta nella trappola del "ma come ha me e si trova meglio con una come quella"!!!
Poi capisci che questa non è la via, che quella è contingente, casuale, idonea o funzionale. Capisci che esistono i grandi romanzi ma a volte serve la novellina, l'articolo tranchant, le piccole "pindaricità" della vita che sono la "recherche.. "spicciola di molti, e cerchi di renderti conto che siamo umani e non esiste programmazione di nulla. 
La sola cosa intollerabile è che qualcuno dica "sono così e se non ti sta bene non sò che farci".... trovo sia sciocco, scarsamente intelligente e fintamente evolutivo. Poi ognuno si fa bastare quello che gli basta..... ma io vorrei evitare soluzioni di rassegnato compromesso e trovare nuove vie di incontro e conoscenza.
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Non devo certo dimostrare a te che non sono piccolo borghese...
Ma adesso basta...sei noiso..cerca almeno di no essere offensivo..se riesci. Perchè io tanta pazienza proprio non la ho...
Non sai chi sono, non conosci neanche il mestiere che svolgo...e ti permetti giudizi.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La sola cosa intollerabile è che qualcuno dica "sono così e se non ti sta bene non sò che farci".... trovo sia sciocco, scarsamente intelligente e fintamente evolutivo. Poi ognuno si fa bastare quello che gli basta..... ma io vorrei evitare soluzioni di rassegnato compromesso e trovare nuove vie di incontro e conoscenza.


Perfettamente d'accordo Bruja, brava  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps sciocco, scarsamente intelligente e fintamente evolutivo... me lo ripeto come un mantra...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Diocaro... che acidità -anzi, negatività- che esali ogni volta che scrivi...


E' probabilmente la tua, che leggi riflessa negli altri. Mi dispiace per la tua vita fatta di niente...se non di copia incolla, frasette ramazzate a destra e a sinistra.
Se ti accorgessi, di quanto gli altri ti prendono per i fondelli, apprezzeresti di più chi in genere ti ignora.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non devo certo dimostrare a te che non sono piccolo borghese...
> Ma adesso basta...sei noiso..cerca almeno di no essere offensivo..se riesci. Perchè io tanta pazienza proprio non la ho...
> Non sai chi sono, non conosci neanche il mestiere che svolgo...e ti permetti giudizi.


... no, ti conosco... sei quella che vuol decidere quando le questioni sono "_chiuse_"... e decidere per tutti... e questo basta a definirti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

*X Bruja*

E' stata un'ottima mossa Bruja! ... l'ho sempre pensato che sei una donna intelligente ed acuta, donne come te sono destinate al successo nella loro vita, perche' sanno "cosa vogliono", "quando" lo vogliono,  "come e cosa fare per ottenerlo".


Complimenti.


----------



## Nobody (8 Ottobre 2007)

Ad andar con Lancillotto, si finisce nel convento...Ginevra docet. Tu badessa lo sei già, quindi il rischio è nullo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In bocca al lupo, cara Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi invece che è un lunedì vivace.
> Educata cerco di esserla sempre, intelligente, se lo sono è cosa innata su cui non ho alcun potere.
> Non ho intenzione di dirigere orchestre, sono semplicemente come sono e non posso certo andare contro la mia natura. Credo che appena potrà Lancillotto darà la sua partecipazione e la sua versione, ora è impoegnato....
> Chen io non mi arrogo alcuna scelta privilegiata, alcun miglior modo di essere e neppure penso di avere superiorità... sai, proprio per l'inciso, sono anch'io caduta nella trappola del "ma come ha me e si trova meglio con una come quella"!!!
> ...


... dico solo, per quello che ho potuto conoscerti attraverso questo forum, che tu sei molto più grande di qualsiasi tradimento, divagazione, debolezza o altro, che la persona che sta con te possa aver messo in scena... circa il "_sono così_", sono d'accordo con te... 

... compromessi, tu?... hi, hi, hi... quando nevicherà all'inferno... e Satana girerà con il piumino... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il tuo intervento come quello a ruota di quell'altra, era pieno di perbenismo falso e piccolo, piccolo, piccolo borghese... noi non abbiamo i vostri pruriti da mangiaparticole... quando si estrae la spada... lo si fa con avversari degni...


Non estraggo spade, troppe ne ho spuntate contro chi non conosceva che fucili a canne mozze!  Vedi quando si ha esperienza si arriva allo stiletto, che è risolutorio, ma l'esperienza, la comprensione umana e la capacità di avere anche della pietas, di solito lascia che si passi per perdenti.  Ho fatto spesso azioni che chi le ha ricevute le ricorderàò per un pezzo, ma erano sempre per difendere chi non poteva farlo in proprio. Per le offese o quant'altro io abbia ricevuto, spesso e volentieri ho semplicemente ignorato o lasciato correre. 
Non ho mai pensato, salvo qualche frase detta a caldo, di vendicarmi o creare problemi a chi era entrata nella mia vita sentimentale, fosse una o più, perchè chiunque entri nel tradimento, e parlo di entrambi, ha problemi che non sa o non vuole risolvere in modo chiaro e leale. 
Non ci sono cose che non posso o non voglio dire, almeno non per l'intenzione, può essere che alcuni particolari escano nel tempo e nella discussione, ma solo per la continuità della discussione che tocca altri risvolti; su una cosa hai ragione, nessuno mi farà mai dire quello che NON penso, ma abitualmente a domanda rispondo sempre con la migliore sincerità e chiarizza di cui sia capace.
Quando scrivo non ho sott'occhio il 5° emendamento....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e  Aristolele non era un boia del pensiero!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, ti conosco... sei quella che vuol decidere quando le questioni sono "_chiuse_"... e decidere per tutti... e questo basta a definirti... hi, hi, hi...


Infatti, vista la nostra incompatibilità, ti pregherei di considerare la questione tra me e te "chiusa".
Sono certa che avrai altro a cui pensare che rivolgere le tue attenzioni a ciò che scrivo.
Io ritengo che nel Forum ci sia spazio per tutti. 
Chiunque interviene solo per offendere o denigrare dimostra ciò che è.
Io ti ignoro, sarebbe auspicabile che anche tu lo facessi.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja è certamente persona disponibile ed accomodante... ma se qualcuno ha voglia di capire e magari farsi un'idea, senza sparare nel mucchio, può trovare qui un "piccolo riassunto" (anche perchè mi par giusto sentire l'altra persona coinvolta che al momento non è presente...)


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=1024


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' probabilmente la tua, che leggi riflessa negli altri. Mi dispiace per la tua vita fatta di niente...se non di copia incolla, frasette ramazzate a destra e a sinistra.
> Se ti accorgessi, di quanto gli altri ti prendono per i fondelli, apprezzeresti di più chi in genere ti ignora.


... sì, sì... la vita fatta di niente... il copia-incolla... dai Iris, adesso basta... fai torto alla tua intelligenza... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e certo, perché se non ce lo ricordavi tu qui siamo tutti deficienti.


Bhe' sai per quello che ho letto tu non capisci molto bene... ti stavo dando una mano


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Infatti, vista la nostra incompatibilità, ti pregherei di considerare la questione tra me e te "chiusa".
> Sono certa che avrai altro a cui pensare che rivolgere le tue attenzioni a ciò che scrivo.
> Io ritengo che nel Forum ci sia spazio per tutti.
> Chiunque interviene solo per offendere o denigrare dimostra ciò che è.
> Io ti ignoro, sarebbe auspicabile che anche tu lo facessi.


... Iris, mia cara, guarda che l'intervento censorio e moralistico l'hai fatto tu e la tua amica _sartina_... mica io... avete voluto salire in cattedra a dar lezioni di _bon ton_... a dir-_ci_ che no, non è giusto importunare Bruja, poverina... così indifesa... così ingenua... così vulnerabile... hi, hi, hi... eh sì, infatti... è una povera deficiente... si vede da quello che scrive e da come lo scrive che ha bisogno di te... poverina... hi, hi, hi... ma fammi il piacere!...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Scaricatori di porto...sartine...non sarai classista?


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Scusate*

Non voglio insegnare nulla a nessuno, ma spiace che per questo thread dobbiate arrivare allo scontro.  Non ne vale la pena, io certamente non sono una sprovveduta ma scordatevi che Lancillotto sia un povero tontolone!!
Grazie a Feddy che ha messo il link, così se ci sono curiosità o dubbi, potrete risolverli senza discussioni.
Inoltre ribadisco che non si tratyta di una storia fra un carnefice ed una vittima, non saremmo i soggetti giusti!
Bruja

p.s. Feddy
Non cominciamo a difendere la categoria fedifraghi, trasgressori ed affini!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Sei una testa matta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma il cielo te la conservi!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, mia cara, guarda che l'intervento censorio e moralistico l'hai fatto tu e la tua amica _sartina_... mica io... avete voluto salire in cattedra a dar lezioni di _bon ton_... a dir-_ci_ che no, non è giusto importunare Bruja, poverina... così indifesa... così ingenua... così vulnerabile... hi, hi, hi... eh sì, infatti... è una povera deficiente... si vede da quello che scrive e da come lo scrive che ha bisogno di te... poverina... hi, hi, hi... ma fammi il piacere!...



Chen, tu e altri non avete capito una mazza della natura del mio intervento, che non intendeva difendere "Bruja la povera indifesa"... ne dare dell'imbecilli agli utenti (anche se vedo che forse, forse qualcuno lo E'...)... Ho solo letto alcuni post per me troppo inavdenti e ho detto la mia FINE!!!!!!!Quindi evitiamo inutili polemiche... se avete problemi nella lettura e' avete letto difendere Bruja e/o siete imbecilli... andate da un ottico... ma non spaccate le balle!!!!!


ARGOMENTO CHIUSO


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, mia cara, guarda che l'intervento censorio e moralistico l'hai fatto tu e la tua amica _sartina_... mica io... avete voluto salire in cattedra a dar lezioni di _bon ton_... a dir-_ci_ che no, non è giusto importunare Bruja, poverina... così indifesa... così ingenua... così vulnerabile... hi, hi, hi... eh sì, infatti... è una povera deficiente... si vede da quello che scrive e da come lo scrive che ha bisogno di te... poverina... hi, hi, hi... ma fammi il piacere!...


Non era il senso del mio intervento.
Ma c'è modo di essere lasciata in pace da te?
Voglio essere piccolo borghese ed idiota. Non sarai certo tu ad erudirmi...lasciami nella mia ignoranza. Cosa ti spinge, l'amore per il prossimo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Scaricatori di porto...sartine...non sarai classista?


... certo che lo sono: gli _intelligenti_ in una classe... te in un'altra... hi, hi, hi... 

... dai Iris, sto scherzando... lo sai che ti voglio bene...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anche io TI Amo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen, tu e altri non avete capito una mazza della natura del mio intervento, che non intendeva difendere "Bruja la povera indifesa"... ne dare dell'imbecilli agli utenti (anche se vedo che forse, forse qualcuno lo E'...)... Ho solo letto alcuni post per me troppo inavdenti e ho detto la mia FINE!!!!!!!Quindi evitiamo inutili polemiche... se avete problemi nella lettura e' avete letto difendere Bruja e/o siete imbecilli... andate da un ottico... ma non spaccate le balle!!!!!
> 
> 
> ARGOMENTO CHIUSO


... eh, no... _sartina_ mia... metti via il ditale e ascolta: voi avete tentato di scrivere la FINE... e di scriverla per tutti!... basta leggere... il tuo è stato un intervento fortemente censorio e moralistico... e per questo, sempre sbagliato... anche perché, se mi permetti, la persona che poteva e aveva tutto il diritto di scrivere THE END, era ben presente... e non eri né tu né Iris... chiaro?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche io TI Amo...


... lo sai che ti ho voluto bene fin da subito... sei un'"_ercolina_"... fragilissima dentro... ma ti piace giocare a far la _dura_...


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Cara Bru...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non voglio insegnare nulla a nessuno, ma spiace che per questo thread dobbiate arrivare allo scontro. Non ne vale la pena, io certamente non sono una sprovveduta ma scordatevi che Lancillotto sia un povero tontolone!!
> Grazie a Feddy che ha messo il link, così se ci sono curiosità o dubbi, potrete risolverli senza discussioni.
> Inoltre ribadisco che non si tratyta di una storia fra un carnefice ed una vittima, non saremmo i soggetti giusti!
> Bruja
> ...


 
Come si suol dire...dal collo in su...tutta testa!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma lo sai no che ciò che temiamo di più noi highlander è proprio il taglio della testa!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma mai come ora è stata al suo posto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Mi spiaceva solo che, come troppo spesso avviene, anche davanti a una testimonianza così partecipativa, qualcuno tirasse a inscenare il solito mercatino rionale!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Coraggio, ci manca solo che mi fai chiudere la giornata con lo scrupolo di averti provocato un coccolone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapevo di fars schifo ma non fino a questo punto


----------



## Old fay (8 Ottobre 2007)

*X Bru e Anna*

Quindi praticamente Bruja tu ci metti al corrente della tua relazione in un momento di crisi? Vuoi per caso consigli... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ????????? Dai scherzo!! Chissà perchè però funziona sempre così. Ti abbraccio! 
Anna, vuoi per caso tu un gattino 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ???? Io sterilizzo a raffica comunque!!! Tra poco qui non ci saranno più gatti. E tra le cose che vorrei se dovessi rinascere, oltre a rinascere maschio stronzo da morire, è odiare gli animali...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Quindi praticamente Bruja tu ci metti al corrente della tua relazione in un momento di crisi? Vuoi per caso consigli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...i gatti, spediteli tutti a Vicenza... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Quindi praticamente Bruja tu ci metti al corrente della tua relazione in un momento di crisi? Vuoi per caso consigli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Anch'io voglio rinascere maschio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...i gatti, spediteli tutti a Vicenza... hi, hi, hi...



... gia' sterilizzati?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio rinascere maschio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Manco per sogno ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Anch'io voglio rinascere maschio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ed io femmina: bella, intelligente, ricca e stronza. Niente mariti però, solo amanti per una notte


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ed io femmina: bella, intelligente, ricca e stronza. Niente mariti però, solo amanti per una notte


Pure un pò zoccola quindi?!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ps. Admin grazie.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*conclusione...*

...maschi o femmine non importa l'importante è essere stronzi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... gia' sterilizzati?


... l'importante è che siano "_in carne_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pure un pò *zoccola* quindi?!?!?


Perche'?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Miiiii....*



Mari' ha detto:


> Perche'?


Dai, marì...se scherza!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'importante è che siano "_in carne_"... hi, hi, hi...


... c'e' da sudare eh? ... o non c'e' trippa per i gatti


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Sapevo di fars schifo ma non fino a questo punto


Scusa... dai non fare l'offeso, ho scritto a raffica da stamane e non sempre riesco a correggere i refusi.   Comunque l'aggettivo egregio dovrebbe salvare il salvabile! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Cancello il refuso e confermo che sei un Admin eccellente! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*

Nessuno è perfetto..... certo che per come ti si conosce nel forum se fossi nato a Venezia non era male, un patrizio veneto piuttosto che un "magnagati"!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




La provvidenza è cieca e non le hanno spiegato la geografia politica!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... c'e' da sudare eh? ... o non c'e' trippa per i gatti


... secondo me non hai capito bene... a Vicenza non danno la trippa AI gatti... fanno la trippa CON i gatti... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... secondo me non hai capito bene... a Vicenza non danno la trippa AI gatti... fanno la trippa CON i gatti... hi, hi, hi...


... io so che dalle parti di Bari/Puglia erano/sono ghiotti di carne di gatti ... anche se in tutta Italia nel periodo dell'ultma guerra molti ristoranti hanno passato ai clienti gatti spacciandoli per conigli  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Poi BOH! ... sara' come dici tu


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io so che dalle parti di Bari/Puglia erano/sono ghiotti di carne di gatti ... anche se in tutta Italia nel periodo dell'ultma guerra molti ristoranti hanno passato ai clienti gatti spacciandoli per conigli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... di dove sei?


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai, marì...se scherza!!!


OK


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... di dove sei?


Dove sono nata? O dove vivo?

Nata a Napoli, ma vivo per il momento in Sicilia.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove sono nata? O dove vivo?
> 
> Nata a Napoli, ma vivo per il momento in Sicilia.


... in Veneto si dice "vicentini _magna gati_"... vicentini mangia gatti... per questo proponevo di spedire i gatti in quel di Vicenza... sai che pranzetti prelibati... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... in Veneto si dice "vicentini _magna gati_"... vicentini mangia gatti... per questo proponevo di spedire i gatti in quel di Vicenza... sai che pranzetti prelibati... hi, hi, hi...


Sei crudele Chen.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...i gatti, spediteli tutti a Vicenza... hi, hi, hi...


 
no chen, amore mio.
da una settimana ne ho uno nero nero pure io.
sono apposto.
bella l'arena ieri sera mano nella mano, vero chen?
bacione.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... in Veneto si dice "vicentini _magna gati_"... vicentini mangia gatti... per questo proponevo di spedire i gatti in quel di Vicenza... sai che pranzetti prelibati... hi, hi, hi...


 
si dice " vicentini magnagati, veronesi tutti matti"!!!!


chen, amore mio.


----------



## MK (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no chen, amore mio.
> da una settimana ne ho uno nero nero pure io.
> sono apposto.
> bella l'arena ieri sera mano nella mano, vero chen?
> bacione.
























   bello il gattone nero... ciao Cat...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> E' probabilmente la tua, che leggi riflessa negli altri. Mi dispiace per la tua vita fatta di niente...se non di copia incolla, frasette ramazzate a destra e a sinistra.
> Se ti accorgessi, di quanto gli altri ti prendono per i fondelli, apprezzeresti di più chi in genere ti ignora.


ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere?
ignorami pure, signora Iris. saprò sopravviverne.
sul fatto che sei negativa non ritratto proprio niente.


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

*per bruja*

varie motivazioni sulla tua decisione di dire qui della tua storia con lancillotto le hai variamente esposte.

mi chiedo però...perchè doverlo dire.
se questa era la tua vera intenzione.
e poi mi indispettisce i curiosi che hanno fatto il terzo grado a lanci.
perchè dare loro soddisfazione?


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> bello il gattone nero... ciao Cat...


 
gattino...piccino e nero nero.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Già ... chen*

Mi stavo scordando che sei veronese!!  Infatti tutti matti!! Inspomma non te ne va bene una , al massimo poteva far "tuti dotori" anche se avevo pensato a "gran signori".... invece!
Confermo, il fato in geografia è una schiappa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa... dai non fare l'offeso, ho scritto a raffica da stamane e non sempre riesco a correggere i refusi. Comunque l'aggettivo egregio dovrebbe salvare il salvabile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi riferivo alle *feci *anziché *veci*


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> varie motivazioni sulla tua decisione di dire qui della tua storia con lancillotto le hai variamente esposte.
> 
> mi chiedo però...perchè doverlo dire.
> se questa era la tua vera intenzione.
> ...


 
L'ho detto per far sì che chi insinuava non mettesse in imbarazzo cosrtringendo a mentire per un accordo pregresso.... e poi perchè se  la voce, come pare, girava comunque, era preferibile togliere dubbi; la verità è sempre definitiva.
La curiosità è una delle qualità umane, a volte è un po' ingombrante, nella sua forma nobile si chiama conoscenza, lo scotto è sorbirsi anche la 'altra... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pure un pò zoccola quindi?!?!?


No. Se io fossi donna, non mi sposerei mai, ma approfitterei del bel momento della prima volta, del primo incontro. E in ricordo che nessuna cosa dura in eterno, abbandonerei volta in volta, per tenermi il buon ricordo. E facendo così, potrei parlare soltanto bene del sesso maschile.

Non è una bella idea?


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi stavo scordando che sei veronese!! Infatti tutti matti!! Inspomma non te ne va bene una , al massimo poteva far "tuti dotori" anche se avevo pensato a "gran signori".... invece!
> Confermo, il fato in geografia è una schiappa!!
> 
> 
> ...


... aspetta, Bruja... io ho una casa a Verona ma la residenza non ce l'ho lì... inoltre, sono nato... pensa te... ad Hong Kong... hi, hi, hi... insomma, non mi chiamo Chen per nulla... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'ho detto per far sì che chi insinuava non mettesse in imbarazzo cosrtringendo a mentire per un accordo pregresso.... e poi perchè se la voce, come pare, girava comunque, era preferibile togliere dubbi; la verità è sempre definitiva.
> La curiosità è una delle qualità umane, a volte è un po' ingombrante, nella sua forma nobile si chiama conoscenza, lo scotto è sorbirsi anche la 'altra...
> 
> 
> ...


 
sei brava.
io non l'avrei detto apposta, per questione di principio.
odio i curiosi.

 e poi.... vedi bruja...il fatto che non lo chiedevano a te bensì a lanci in privato.


questo è da bocciare senza appello.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Admin*



Admin ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alle *feci *anziché *veci*


L'avevo capito.... ormai sentivo l'odore del mio errore!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per far ammenda e rima che faccio, mi metto sui ceci??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> sei brava.
> io non l'avrei detto apposta, per questione di principio.
> odio i curiosi.
> 
> ...


Io ho fatto quel che mi competeva, l'altrui non sono io a gestirlo, sarebbe interferenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Non mi par vero*

Ciao a tutti


sapevo che Bruja era intenzionata a scrivere questo thread e sono rimasto incurisito, nonchè sorpreso della decisione, dopo così tanto tempo.......

Finalmente mi sento più sollevato perchè tante volte ho dovuto usare concetti astratti, o camuffati perchè non ci fossero riferimenti troppo precisi (i gatti, l'età, il lago, il nucleo famigliare, ....), in effetti raccontarsi è stato molto difficile.

Lo è stato ancor di più perchè amo e stimo mia moglie (anche se lei non sa mai quanto), ma dovendo spiegare cosa mi è successo, il percorso era assai difficile.

Oggi leggendo tutti gli interventi ho riso troppo e volevo ringraziare tutti proprio per la spontaneità dei commenti. Voglio citare a caso:


Persa/Ritrovata che non ha "colto" gli indizi perchè troppo in buona fede
Miciolidia che è sempre stata molto acuta (chissà perchè non hai detto "che non te ne eri accorta"?)
Lettrice che sta aspettando di rossicchiarmi le caviglie
Chesamurai che ti sei alleato a me,ma ti posso però assicurare che mi difendo bene, ho un buon maestro di arti marziali
Fedifrago che pur rimanendo in disparte, ha dato il suo contributo ripescando un mio post di quasi un anno fa (ma un po' di affari tuoi......  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
Anna A che non mi conosce, ma ti assicuro che è una fortuna
 
Ho visto anche interventi di tanti altri, ma su 160 pur ricordando il nick, non riesco ora a focalizzare il post, probabilmente avrò modo in seguito di riprendervi tutti, intanto vi saluto più sereno e rilassato


p.s.
Se poi qualcuno desidera avere delle ricette contro le streghe e il malocchio, conoscere qualche trucco per schivare le punizioni in convento, o come sopportare "pane e Aristotele" a colazione, chiamatemi in PVT che ci mettiamo d'accordo


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... aspetta, Bruja... io ho una casa a Verona ma la residenza non ce l'ho lì... inoltre, sono nato... pensa te... ad Hong Kong... hi, hi, hi... insomma, non mi chiamo Chen per nulla... hi, hi, hi...


Allora ... le residenze le tralasciamo, ma adesso mi diventi anche interazziale o erano solo i tuoi in trasferta? Non mi pare tu sia euroasiatico...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sei brava.
> io non l'avrei detto apposta, per questione di principio.
> odio i curiosi.
> 
> ...


... e invece ha fatto benissimo... una mossa da perfetta giocatrice di scacchi... vantaggio di spazio e di tempo...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Scusa Bruja, se tu e lui convivete da aprecchi anni perchè hai scritto che dovrai fare delle scelte? Ho come avuto l'idea che qualcosa doveva cmabiarenella tua vita, o sbaglio??? Ps: per Persa, anche io ho i gatti....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....rileggi i carteggi di bistrot da crotaly.....è la quadratura del cerchio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> sapevo che Bruja era intenzionata a scrivere questo thread e sono rimasto incurisito, nonchè sorpreso della decisione, dopo così tanto tempo.......
> ...


In effetti...non ho preso neppure in considerazione la possibilità.
Per il resto...ne abbiamo parlato 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...e quel che ho detto ha più valore non sapendo chi fosse tua moglie


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Allora ... le residenze le tralasciamo, ma adesso mi diventi anche interazziale o erano solo i tuoi in trasferta? Non mi pare tu sia euroasiatico...
> Bruja


... no, erano lì per affari... mia madre è americana, mio padre italiano...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> sapevo che Bruja era intenzionata a scrivere questo thread e sono rimasto incurisito, nonchè sorpreso della decisione, dopo così tanto tempo.......
> ...


 
sai che mi stai simpatico?
a parte tutta la filosofia... ma ti sei perso per una giovane o mi sbaglio io?
io dico di no.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> sapevo che Bruja era intenzionata a scrivere questo thread e sono rimasto incurisito, nonchè sorpreso della decisione, dopo così tanto tempo.......
> ...


Io c'ho una ricettona contro il malocchio...







PS:levati i gambali che attacco a rosicchiare...


----------



## pincopallino (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Siamo ad un punto in cui, essendo ovviamenti cambiati sia noi che i fatti determinati dagli eventi, dobbiamo trovare una via reciproca di riadattamento.
> Le cose accadute hanno determinato nuove realtà e nuove situazioni esistenziali, al di là dalle ovvie delusioni o disillusioni.
> Alcune cose accadute hanno cambiato la visuale oggettiva, di queste vanno valutati i modi e le durate, e si deve valutare anche cosa sia accettabile, ricostruibile, quali i nuovi progetti che si possono condividere e, soprattutto, quali siano le migliori condizioni reciproche finalizzate al rispetto delle personali esigenze e, naturalmente al rispetto tout court !!
> Bruja


.....questa l ho letta già due mesi fa....vi siete arenati......


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai che mi stai simpatico?
> a parte tutta la filosofia... ma ti sei perso per una giovane o mi sbaglio io?
> io dico di no.


Non mi sono perso per una giovane, mi sono perso !

Per fortuna, mi sono ritrovato.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io c'ho una ricettona contro il malocchio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai problemi con il dentista?? La protesi ti balla??? Non mi sembrava avessi problemi con l'armatura............ ma forse gli anni passano anche per te


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> 
> sapevo che Bruja era intenzionata a scrivere questo thread e sono rimasto incurisito, nonchè sorpreso della decisione, dopo così tanto tempo.......
> ...


... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che credevano queste quattro befane, che una come Bruja non _acchiappasse_?... e che cazzo!... dopo due minuti dalla mia entrata in questo forum, l'avevo già messa nel mirino... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere i miei interventi... mi sono bastati due minuti per inquadrare la "_questione_"... questione di "_testa_"... e mentre queste befane si _rintriciullivano_ di cazzate, Bruja faceva man bassa del buon Lancillotto... hi, hi, hi... ora, le befane, son sconvolte... hi, hi, hi... poverine... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non mi sono perso per una giovane, mi sono perso !
> 
> Per fortuna, mi sono ritrovato.....


non voglio entrare nel merito di cose che non mi riguardano.
fatti vostri. auguri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Hai problemi con il dentista?? La protesi ti balla??? Non mi sembrava avessi problemi con l'armatura............ ma forse gli anni passano anche per te


... guarda che ne deve avere più di quaranta... quasi cinquanta o sessanta... non ricordo bene... roba da catetere... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> L'avevo capito.... ormai sentivo l'odore del mio errore!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapessi quanto tempo ho sprecato per conoscere questi sottili differenze della lingua Italiana


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che credevano queste quattro befane, che una come Bruja non _acchiappasse_?... e che cazzo!... dopo due minuti dalla mia entrata in questo forum, l'avevo già messa nel mirino... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere i miei interventi... mi sono bastati due minuti per inquadrare la "_questione_"... questione di "_testa_"... e mentre queste befane si _rintriciullivano_ di cazzate, Bruja faceva man bassa del buon Lancillotto... hi, hi, hi... ora, le befane, son sconvolte... hi, hi, hi... poverine... hi, hi, hi...


ma che bello...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che ne deve avere più di quaranta... quasi cinquanta o *sessanta...* non ricordo bene... *roba da catetere... *hi, hi, hi...


... io non lo adopero Chen ... non dire cazzate


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto tempo ho sprecato per conoscere questi sottili differenze della lingua Italiana


 
io invece ancora non capisco i doppi sensi e le battute.


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto tempo ho sprecato per conoscere questi sottili differenze della lingua Italiana


Guarda che la merda non e' cacca


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non voglio entrare nel merito di cose che non mi riguardano.
> fatti vostri. auguri.


 
Non voglio sembrarti scortese, so che Bruja non voleva riprendere questo discorso e non voglio quindi trasformare questo thread. Qualche post indietro comunque fedifrago ha messo il link alla mia storia raccontata per intero, il fatto di essere qui significa che si è deciso di condividere parte delle nostre esperienze, ho solo puntualizzato che "l'essermi perso" non dipendeva dall'età della persona che avevo di fronte, ma solo dalla situazione e dallo stato d'animo in cui vivemo in quel periodo della mia vita


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non mi sono perso per una giovane, mi sono perso !
> 
> Per fortuna, mi sono ritrovato.....


... senti, Lancillotto, io ti capisco sai... vivere con Aristotele sempre alle calcagna dev'essere un'esperienza terrificante... però, quando hai bisogno di una parola, di un confronto... allora t'accorgi che non ti servono né culi né tette da vent'enni... t'accorgi che le persone contano per quel che sanno dire... per quel che sanno esprimere e comprendere... e tu, amico mio, da questo punto di vista, sei un uomo fortunato... molto fortunato... credimi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che ne deve avere più di quaranta... quasi cinquanta o sessanta... non ricordo bene... roba da catetere... hi, hi, hi...


 
la vegliarda!!!!!

E pensa che ha me mi ha fatto passare per pedofilo solo perchè le ho rivolto "un post".......


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*pincopallino*



pincopallino ha detto:


> .....questa l ho letta già due mesi fa....vi siete arenati......


Non si tratta di essersi arenati.... hai ricette o pozioni per dare temporalità alle sensazioni, alle evoluzioni, ai cambiamenti?  Noi siamo soggetti forse strani e questo rende tutto, se possibile, più laborioso.
Vedi, adesso dirò qualcosa che tu e molti altri forse farete fatica a metabolizzare, il nostro problema non è decidere se stare insieme ma decidere viste le cose che comunque ci accomunano e ci arricchiscono, se esistono motivi sufficienti per non starci.
Abbiamo la perfetta convinzione che entrambi, se facessimo questa scelta, sarebbe per stare soli e non per trovare altro. Siamo convinti che vivere con il nostro pregresso renderebbe improbabili altre convivenze... ne abbiamo parlato a lungo!
Insomma saremmo di fronte ad una sindrome, reciproca ovviamente, da "Rebecca la prima moglie", cercheremmo nell'altro/a quelle qualità che ci hannop unito e che, scusa se posso apparire presuntuosa, ho raramente riscontrato in altre coppie.  Una crisi non inficia un'unione che, anche se non sempre in parallelo, è stata sempre concettualmente dinamica.
Ho sempre detto che un'unione è un viaggio non un traguardo.... in un viaggio non ci si arena... si hanno delle fermate!   
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... io non lo adopero Chen ... non dire cazzate


... che ne so?... userai il ponnolone!... Tena Lady?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## amico di lancy (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Gelosa proprio non direi, forse sono più per il fastidio del modo che dell'atto in sé ed in questo attuale momento la gelosia sarebbe davvero superflua.
> Come tutti io ho difetti, e magari anche pesanti, ma la cosa di cui ha sempre goduto Lancillotto è la più totale ed assoluta libertà di azione e movimento.
> Ho sempre detto a tutti, e qui posso confermarlo per vita vissuta, metto in conto che si possa cambiare idea, innamorarsi, avere distrazioni dopo anni di convivenza, malsopporto l'inganno perchè lo fedo come mancanza di rispetto verso la persona, e trovo poco tollerabile che l'inganno sia protratto e si nutra di menzogne. Ovvio che la soluzione alternativa è dire la verità e chiudere con la convivenza o con l'amante, e non lo fa nessuno.... mai!!! Non certo in prima, e forse neppure in seconda battuta.
> Ammetto un peccato di presunzione, è più ferito il mio amor proprio che il mio amore.... che è più comprensivo!
> ...


....rileggendo gli scambi di post tra te e tuo marito, non sembra che tu sia stata molto comprensiva.....


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, Lancillotto, io ti capisco sai... vivere con Aristotele sempre alle calcagna dev'essere un'esperienza terrificante... però, quando hai bisogno di una parola, di un confronto... allora t'accorgi che non ti servono né culi né tette da vent'enni... t'accorgi che le persone contano per quel che sanno dire... per quel che sanno esprimere e comprendere... e tu, amico mio, da questo punto di vista, sei un uomo fortunato... molto fortunato... credimi...


Mi fa piacere che la pensi in questo modo, ti posso assicurare che quando feci (admin, qui sono prprio feci!!!!) questa scelta, avevo contro tutto il MONDO!!!!

Salvo poi avere il MONDO che bussava alla nostra porta perchè voleva entrare..........


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io invece ancora non capisco i doppi sensi e le battute.


Invece è semplice: La lingua Italiana non è permissiva, ne lesenso che è facile fare errori gravissimi di grammatica ed ortografia. Quindi le battute sono spesso errori grammaticali imbustati per bene e scatenati nel momento giusto.

Poi, per capire le battute di altro genere ci vuole una laurea. Da noi si dice: Ein Elf-Mann-Witz: Zehn kitzeln, einer lacht


----------



## Verena67 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> .
> Ho sempre detto che un'unione è un viaggio non un traguardo.... in un viaggio non ci si arena... si hanno delle fermate!
> Bruja


Ma infatti, se viaggio è , e non misera tratta metropolitana "due fermate e poi scendo".

ma nel caso tuo e di Lancy è una crociera intercontinentale! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Vi abbraccio!


----------



## MariLea (8 Ottobre 2007)

*che... si comincia così di lunedì?*

che scoop ragazzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che dire... avendo letto l'argomento ai tempi... beh sì.. mi dispiace che sia Bruja la moglie del "ferraglia"...


Letty una caviglia lasciala a me...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di essersi arenati.... hai ricette o pozioni per dare temporalità alle sensazioni, alle evoluzioni, ai cambiamenti?  Noi siamo soggetti forse strani e questo rende tutto, se possibile, più laborioso.
> Vedi, adesso dirò qualcosa che tu e molti altri forse farete fatica a metabolizzare, il nostro problema non è decidere se stare insieme ma decidere viste le cose che comunque ci accomunano e ci arricchiscono, se esistono motivi sufficienti per non starci.
> Abbiamo la perfetta convinzione che entrambi, se facessimo questa scelta, sarebbe per stare soli e non per trovare altro. Siamo convinti che vivere con il nostro pregresso renderebbe improbabili altre convivenze... ne abbiamo parlato a lungo!
> Insomma saremmo di fronte ad una sindrome, reciproca ovviamente, da "Rebecca la prima moglie", cercheremmo nell'altro/a quelle qualità che ci hannop unito e che, scusa se posso apparire presuntuosa, ho raramente riscontrato in altre coppie.  Una crisi non inficia un'unione che, anche se non sempre in parallelo, è stata sempre concettualmente dinamica.
> ...


... concordo ed aggiungo che ci sono incidenti di percorso ... la cosa importante e' non fermarsi.


----------



## Old fay (8 Ottobre 2007)

Ma bruja aveva un compagno, non era sposata...!!! Comunque ad immaginarvi chissà perchè mi vengono in mente i rockets, come si chiamavano quei due biondi marito e moglie anni 80? Non ci posso fare nulla, ora vi visualizzo così...Baci!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Ops avevo risposto a un messaggio sbagliato, scusa lanci ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che scoop ragazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se preferisci ho anche un braccino................


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... che ne so?... userai il ponnolone!... Tena Lady?... hi, hi, hi...


Chen torna in te ... perche' stai cadendo di qualita'.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma infatti, se viaggio è , e non misera tratta metropolitana "due fermate e poi scendo".
> 
> ma nel caso tuo e di Lancy è una crociera intercontinentale!
> 
> ...


 
scusa, interstellare!!


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Invece è semplice: La lingua Italiana non è permissiva, ne lesenso che è facile fare errori gravissimi di grammatica ed ortografia. Quindi le battute sono spesso errori grammaticali imbustati per bene e scatenati nel momento giusto.
> 
> Poi, per capire le battute di altro genere ci vuole una laurea. Da noi si dice: Ein Elf-Mann-Witz: Zehn kitzeln, einer lacht


da noi quando si dice una cosa quella è.
Non ci sono doppi sensi e per esprimere un concetto lo si dice e basta senza dire giusto il contrario come si fa in Italia.

Riguardo le battute.... non mi fanno ridere.
come ho detto tempo fa  a multimodi io quando parlo lo faccio sul serio nel bene e nel male.


In Italia invece si parla tante volte non con un senso compiuto, si va avanti con battutine estenuanti ed esasperanti.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> scusa, interstellare!!


SCUSATE..... MILANstellare....... l'inter mi fa venire l'orticaria


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che bello...


... Anna, c'è poco da discutere... mentre molte befane e carampane se ne stavano qui a pianger-_si_ addosso, Bruja, aristotelica_-mente_, valutava, analizzava, catalogava e... cuccava!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere che la pensi in questo modo, ti posso assicurare che quando feci (admin, qui sono prprio feci!!!!) questa scelta, avevo contro tutto il MONDO!!!!
> 
> Salvo poi avere il MONDO che bussava alla nostra porta perchè voleva entrare..........


Passato remoto, vero?


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ops avevo risposto a un messaggio sbagliato, scusa lanci ...


Sbagliato??

Non mi pare, dopo aver visto il tuo appunto a Bruja, mi sono ritrovato a parlare di FECI, quindi ci ho pensato due volte prima di enunciarle......


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non voglio sembrarti scortese, so che Bruja non voleva riprendere questo discorso e non voglio quindi trasformare questo thread. Qualche post indietro comunque fedifrago ha messo il link alla mia storia raccontata per intero, il fatto di essere qui significa che si è deciso di condividere parte delle nostre esperienze, ho solo puntualizzato che "l'essermi perso" non dipendeva dall'età della persona che avevo di fronte, ma solo dalla situazione e dallo stato d'animo in cui vivemo in quel periodo della mia vita


beh. io non ti conosco. e quindi niente di che. oltre tutto non ho nemmeno letto il post riesumato da fedifrago, per cui fai tu...

MA. siccome sono una scassacoglioni che chi mi ignora lo fa per farmi un piacere, come dice frau Iris, allora mi ci viene voglia di dire quello che penso.
e siccome non sei un marziano, visto che la gente si perde anche per tante altre cause (magari si perdesse allo zoo...lo fai chiamare all'alto parlante e lo ritrovi..).
no, dicevo, se uno si perde si perde. mio marito prima si è perso per una, poi si è perso in altro, poi si è perso della serie: ma mi ero perso?
ecco. se sai che ti ERI perso allora è tutto ok.


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Passato remoto, vero?


 
Si, anche se per parlare di quel periodo non basterebbe il TRAPASSATO REMOTO per indicarlo, ormai il trapassato sono IO!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> da noi quando si dice una cosa quella è.
> Non ci sono doppi sensi e per esprimere un concetto lo si dice e basta senza dire giusto il contrario come si fa in Italia.
> 
> Riguardo le battute.... non mi fanno ridere.
> ...


Mi sa che le battute facciamo anche noi, però non le usiamo per difendere e giustificare il nostro operato.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*è possibile*



amico di lancy ha detto:


> ....rileggendo gli scambi di post tra te e tuo marito, non sembra che tu sia stata molto comprensiva.....


Un percorso personale spesso può dare spazio alla comprensione, ma capita di essere presi a rivedere molte situazioni, e la comprensione, e qui faccio proprio un appunto di merito, la si offre nella misura in cui si incontra il trattamento "inganno-tradimento".
Ormai è cosa sedimentata ma tu come valuti la comprensione per una storia scoperta e chiusa ed una che viene protratta, denunciandone la fine, per molto tempo oltre quel termine? 
Facciamo così, usciamo dal soggetto, se una tua amica ti dice che fa una cosa anzichè un'altra tu al massimo ti poni qualche domanda, poi lasci correre, ma se la cosa si ripetesse a lungo a tua insaputa, una volta informatone sei proprio certo che la tua amicizia saprebbe applicare la comprensione in modo tanto evangelico? 
Comunque non ho intenzione di rivangare e di rimettere in discussione nulla.
Il tragitto è ad un punto in cui ci sono estremi per decidere che direzione prendere e, scusa, ma in questo non posso dare anticipazioni o informazioni perchè prima di fare delle scelte ci penso a lungo.  Se posso vorrei evitare la sovrainfezione di caxxate su errori decantati.  Ne ho visti troppi e, soprattutto, non sono solita raccontarmela, quindi la prudenza è "prudenziale".
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Si, anche se per parlare di quel periodo non basterebbe il TRAPASSATO REMOTO per indicarlo, ormai il trapassato sono IO!!!


ti vedo messo male...


----------



## Old fay (8 Ottobre 2007)

Comunque ho capito poco fino ad ora.....!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Sbagliato??
> 
> Non mi pare, dopo aver visto il tuo appunto a Bruja, mi sono ritrovato a parlare di FECI, quindi ci ho pensato due volte prima di enunciarle......


No, avevo scritto una cosa e poi subito cancellato ... fortunatamente nessuno l'ha letto, spero


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... amico mio, ma che credevano queste quattro befane, che una come Bruja non _acchiappasse_?... e che cazzo!... dopo due minuti dalla mia entrata in questo forum, l'avevo già messa nel mirino... hi, hi, hi... vai a leggere i miei interventi... mi sono bastati due minuti per inquadrare la "_questione_"... questione di "_testa_"... e mentre queste befane si _rintriciullivano_ di cazzate, Bruja faceva man bassa del buon Lancillotto... hi, hi, hi... ora, le befane, son sconvolte... hi, hi, hi... poverine... hi, hi, hi...


non ha ancora capito! ihihih


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh. io non ti conosco. e quindi niente di che. oltre tutto non ho nemmeno letto il post riesumato da fedifrago, per cui fai tu...
> 
> MA. siccome sono una scassacoglioni che chi mi ignora lo fa per farmi un piacere, come dice frau Iris, allora mi ci viene voglia di dire quello che penso.
> e siccome non sei un marziano, visto che la gente si perde anche per tante altre cause (magari si perdesse allo zoo...lo fai chiamare all'alto parlante e lo ritrovi..).
> ...


 
Io ignoro solo per persone offensive che parlano solo per insultare e cercare di fare dello spirito spicciolo, diversamente rispondo a tutti senza problemi (compatibilmente con il mio tempo a disposizione).

Io sono presente e anche quando "ero perso", il mio problema era solo di obiettivi, non li vedevo più, quindi non sapevo più in che direzione andare......


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*sarah*



sarah ha detto:


> non ha ancora capito! ihihih


 
mah.....???!!!
Quello che trovo divertente è il "cuccare".... lo considero lontano anni luce da mio modo di essere! 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Comunque ho capito poco fino ad ora.....!!!


 
Dai Fay, dimmi pure che ti faccio le diapositive, cosa non hai capito???


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Ed io femmina: bella, intelligente, ricca e stronza. Niente mariti però, solo amanti per una notte


...si dice sempre così, ma tra il dirlo ed esserne capace.....


----------



## cat (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi sa che le battute facciamo anche noi,* però non le usiamo* *per difendere e giustificare il nostro operato.[/*quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Comunque ho capito poco fino ad ora.....!!!


... o madonna! Allora, senti, mentre i catafalchi del forum si piangevano addosso, lagnandosi di questo e di quello, del marito traditore, del fidanzato infedele e via discorrendo, Bruja, faceva le sue valutazioni aristoteliche e accalappiava Lancillotto... Lancillotto, era convinto di comandare lui in casa ma quando si è accorto dell'aria aristotelica che tirava, poveraccio, ha perso la testa... e ti credo!... hai mai fatto colazione con Aristotele?... hi, hi, hi... Bruja, gli faceva mangiare _l'Etica Nicomachea_ da inzuppare nel latte... a pranzo, gli serviva un bel piatto di _Metafisica_... a cena, due tomi degli _Analitici secondi_... come si fa a non esser solidali con quest'uomo?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

*bruja & lancillotto*



Bruja ha detto:


> mah.....???!!!
> Quello che trovo divertente è il "cuccare".... lo considero lontano anni luce da mio modo di essere!
> Bruja


lo so, bruja ... siete così belli tu e lancillotto, davvero ... una bellissima coppia ... spero in una vostra buona decisione, non incartatevi con le solite cose degli amanti, voi siete 'di più' ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> non ha ancora capito! ihihih


... invidiosa!...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> lo so, bruja ... siete così belli tu e lancillotto, davvero ... una bellissima coppia ... spero in una vostra buona decisione, non incartatevi con le solite cose degli amanti, voi siete 'di più' ...


... dai Sarah, non fare la patetica... poche smancerie... questa è una lotta per il potere... il povero Lancillotto che si deve difendere da questa strega sanguinaria... io parteggio per lui... non sopporto queste crudeltà...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Sarah, non fare la patetica... poche smancerie... questa è una lotta per il potere... il povero Lancillotto che si deve difendere da questa strega sanguinaria... io parteggio per lui... non sopporto queste crudeltà...


hai letto qualcosa di loro, o parli a vanvera?


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Sarah, non fare la patetica... poche smancerie... questa è una lotta per il potere... il povero Lancillotto che si deve difendere da questa strega sanguinaria... io parteggio per lui... non sopporto queste crudeltà...


 
sei mi dai il tuo LOGO, lo faccio serigrafare sul mio scudo!!!!!

p.s.
Comunque ad essere sinceri per soggiogarmi mi ha preso appena fuori dalle scuole, con la scusa che avevo la macchina, pioveva, e lei era a piedi........... e pensa che ti stavamo pure sulle palle


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> lo so, bruja ... siete così belli tu e lancillotto, davvero ... una bellissima coppia ... spero in una vostra buona decisione, non incartatevi con le solite cose degli amanti, voi siete 'di più' ...


 
Se vuoi, ti mando una foto di famiglia, così almeno sfatiamo anche questa favola!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> che scoop ragazzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ogghey


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ogghey


Una jena generosa non l'avevo ancora incontrata....


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Se vuoi, ti mando una foto di famiglia, così almeno sfatiamo anche questa favola!!!!








































  zuzzurellone!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> sei mi dai il tuo LOGO, lo faccio serigrafare sul mio scudo!!!!!
> 
> p.s.
> Comunque ad essere sinceri per soggiogarmi mi ha preso appena fuori dalle scuole, con la scusa che avevo la macchina, pioveva, e lei era a piedi........... e pensa che ti stavamo pure sulle palle


... mi gioco la testa che era il LICEO!... hi, hi, hi... comunque, amico mio, ogni ribellione è inutile... guarda che questa qui ti fa a fette quando vuole... c'è un fondo di spietatezza aristotelica in questa donna... Aristotele ha avuto il coraggio di riscrivere la storia a suo piacimento... figurati cosa può fare alla tua ferraglia... stai all'erta... è capace di cancellarti dalla faccia della terra... e non intendo di farti fuori... ma di fare in modo che tu non sia mai esistito... ti riduce al ni-_ente_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> zuzzurellone!


scusatemi ... ho sballato il layout


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dai Sarah, non fare la patetica... poche smancerie... questa è una lotta per il potere... il povero Lancillotto che si deve difendere da questa strega sanguinaria... io parteggio per lui... non sopporto queste crudeltà...


Non essere ingenuo.... crudele a chi?  
Vediamo, mettiamola sul tuo piano concettuale, aristotelica? Mi pare sia uno dei grandi pensatori, sono nell'errore? almeno non annego nel trito misto! 
Crudele dicevi, ok, ma se sono un crotalo, che colpa ho se qualcuno mi passa davanti e alla fine temo mi schiacci inavvertitamente e non sappia a cosa va incontro? Quindi uso i sonagli! Avverto.....
Cosa dovrebbe fare questa strega sanguinaria, staccare i biglietti di rotazione per le licenze (definiscile come meglio credi) del povero Lancy e rendergli sopportabile questa quotidianità aristotelica? 
Io al massimo posso astenermi, o devo anche suggerire se sia meglio una Ginevra o una Dulcinea, quando ho affinità con Brunilde?
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi gioco la testa che era il LICEO!... hi, hi, hi... comunque, amico mio, ogni ribellione è inutile... guarda che questa qui ti fa a fette quando vuole... c'è un fondo di spietatezza aristotelica in questa donna... Aristotele ha avuto il coraggio di riscrivere la storia a suo piacimento... figurati cosa può fare alla tua ferraglia... stai all'erta... è capace di cancellarti dalla faccia della terra... e non intendo di farti fuori... ma di fare in modo che tu non sia mai esistito... ti riduce al ni-_ente_... hi, hi, hi...


cancellare 21 anni di convivenza?????? impossibile.....

E poi mi appello al forum, voi siete testimoni del fatto che "sono esistito"...... e poi ho altre tracce lasciate in giro qui e la per il mondo (non sono FIGLI!!!!)


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> cancellare 21 anni di convivenza?????? impossibile.....
> 
> E poi mi appello al forum, voi siete testimoni del fatto che "sono esistito"...... e poi ho altre tracce lasciate in giro qui e la per il mondo (non sono FIGLI!!!!)


... 21 anni????... o madonna, svengo!... veramente hai _tenuto botta_ per 21 lunghissimi anni... madonna mia... tutti i giorni a subire le demolizioni di quel _trita_-carne metafisico?... amico mio, ma tu, sei un EROE... ma come hai fatto?... sei un Santo?... un Diogene?... un Cristo?... il quarto segreto di Fatima?... e sei vivo...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi gioco la testa che era il LICEO!... hi, hi, hi... comunque, amico mio, ogni ribellione è inutile... guarda che questa qui ti fa a fette quando vuole... c'è un fondo di spietatezza aristotelica in questa donna... Aristotele ha avuto il coraggio di riscrivere la storia a suo piacimento... figurati cosa può fare alla tua ferraglia... stai all'erta... è capace di cancellarti dalla faccia della terra... e non intendo di farti fuori... ma di fare in modo che tu non sia mai esistito... ti riduce al ni-_ente_... hi, hi, hi...


La tua voglia di misurarti è palpabile.... confessa un'aristotelica non c'è mai stata nel tuo carnet!!   
Che peccato che sia fuori tempo massimo e in altre faccende affaccendata....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .... comunque non preoccuparti non faccio a fette nessuno, ti parrà strano ma ho molto rispetto per gli altri.... e se non posso proprio rispettarli, cosa che accade di rado, semplicemente evito la commistione. 
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... 21 anni????... o madonna, svengo!... veramente hai _tenuto botta_ per 21 lunghissimi anni... madonna mia... tutti i giorni a subire le demolizioni di quel _trita_-carne metafisico?... amico mio, ma tu, sei un EROE... ma come hai fatto?... sei un Santo?... un Diogene?... un Cristo?... il quarto segreto di Fatima?... e sei vivo...


 
In effetti io sono JEEG, ma Lancillotto mi sembrava più romantico!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Una jena generosa non l'avevo ancora incontrata....


Sono una jena dalle mille risorse...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non essere ingenuo.... crudele a chi?
> Vediamo, mettiamola sul tuo piano concettuale, aristotelica? Mi pare sia uno dei grandi pensatori, sono nell'errore? almeno non annego nel trito misto!
> Crudele dicevi, ok, ma se sono un crotalo, che colpa ho se qualcuno mi passa davanti e alla fine temo mi schiacci inavvertitamente e non sappia a cosa va incontro? Quindi uso i sonagli! Avverto.....
> Cosa dovrebbe fare questa strega sanguinaria, staccare i biglietti di rotazione per le licenze (definiscile come meglio credi) del povero Lancy e rendergli sopportabile questa quotidianità aristotelica?
> ...


... ti prego, Bruja, basta crudeltà, basta sofferenze, basta torture... quell'uomo ha condotto per 21 anni una vita straziante... ha sopportato tutta la logica classica infarcita di efferatezze... ha sopportato i peggiori sillogismi che mente umana possa concepire... il capello, spaccato in due, in quattro, in otto, in sedici e trentadue... quell'uomo innocente, merita solidarietà...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sono una jena dalle mille risorse...


Però poi mi fai vedere il conto che le presenterai dopo il pranzo????


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancillotto*



lancillotto ha detto:


> cancellare 21 anni di convivenza?????? impossibile.....
> 
> E poi mi appello al forum, voi siete testimoni del fatto che "sono esistito"...... e poi ho altre tracce lasciate in giro qui e la per il mondo (non sono FIGLI!!!!)


 
Vedi, adesso che hai reso palese il tuo eroismo, può essere che ti arrivi anche l'investitura ufficiale, la consacrazione al senza macchia e senza paura! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Insomma sono belle credenziali da spendere per un cavaliere indomito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> La tua voglia di misurarti è palpabile.... confessa un'aristotelica non c'è mai stata nel tuo carnet!!
> Che peccato che sia fuori tempo massimo e in altre faccende affaccendata....
> 
> 
> ...


... sbagli, una volta ne ho avuta una... ti somigliava in maniera incredibile... mi ha fatto un culo _a cappello di prete_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ti prego, Bruja, basta crudeltà, basta sofferenze, basta torture... quell'uomo ha condotto per 21 anni una vita straziante... ha sopportato tutta la logica classica infarcita di efferatezze... ha sopportato i peggiori sillogismi che mente umana possa concepire... il capello, spaccato in due, in quattro, in otto, in sedici e trentadue... quell'uomo innocente, merita solidarietà...


 
pst pst..... il LOGICO in famiglia sono io!! Lei invece è quella della cultura classica.........


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sbagli, una volta ne ho avuta una... ti somigliava in maniera incredibile... mi ha fatto un culo _a cappello di prete_... hi, hi, hi...


 
Ti va di lusso, io non sono credente al massimo te lo faccio a panaro!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












E pensare che ho un'anima poetica tendente all'allegoria.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> pst pst..... il LOGICO in famiglia sono io!! Lei invece è quella della cultura classica.........


... diciamo che tu CREDI di essere il logico... come CREDI di contare qualcosa... hi, hi, hi... senti, amico mio, ma quanti anni avete voi due?... all'incirca, intendo... tra i 40 e i 50? di più?... di meno?...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> pst pst..... il LOGICO in famiglia sono io!! Lei invece è quella della cultura classica.........


mah ... ripensando a quello che dici sull'antitesi razionalià/irrazionalità ... mi sembri più un nietzciano (alla vattimo)


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> pst pst..... il LOGICO in famiglia sono io!! Lei invece è quella della cultura classica.........


 

Ssssttt non contrariarlo, è così contento di farci il ritrattino!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti va di lusso, io non sono credente al massimo te lo faccio a panaro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dopo due mesi, se non me la davo a gambe, finivo in manicomio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> mah ... ripensando a quello che dici sull'antitesi razionalià/irrazionalità ... mi sembri più un nietzciano (alla vattimo)


... non dire cazzate... e lascia perdere Vattimo... allievo di Gadamer... Vattimo, che è il teorico del "_pensiero debole_"... altro che Nietzsche...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... non dire cazzate... e lascia perdere Vattimo... allievo di Gadamer... Vattimo, che è il teorico del "_pensiero debole_"... altro che Nietzsche...


ciao ignorantino ... 
ciao bruja e lanci ritorno in classe ... a presto!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ciao ignorantino ...
> ciao bruja e lanci ritorno in classe ... a presto!


... sì, sì... intanto non rispondi "_nel merito_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

*per chi non sa di non sapere*



sarah ha detto:


> ciao ignorantino ...
> ciao bruja e lanci ritorno in classe ... a presto!


http://www.ul.ie/~philos/vol6/nihilism.html


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

Ma lo stappo lo spumantino?


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ciao ignorantino ...
> ciao bruja e lanci ritorno in classe ... a presto!


Sarah, non lasciarti infastidire dal soggettino...non val la pena!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Certo sarebbe meglio che la classe tornasse a qualcuno...ma non si può poi pretendere troppo!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo stappo lo spumantino?


 
ma non lo hai ancora tirato fuori dal frigorifero????


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ssssttt non contrariarlo, è così contento di farci il ritrattino!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma hai visto che vuole conoscere anche la nostra "classe"???


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Con tutto il rispetto...dopo tutte queste dissertazioni, almeno un invito a cena ai più affezionati...
Ce lo siamo meritato


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*????? Scherzi*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo stappo lo spumantino?


Mi sto prendendo di tutto un po', mi manca solo che mi si dia dell'avvinazzata!!

(Vai in un altro thread che ti seguo.... non fare rumore, qui appena sentono spumante ci si ritrova in un Forum portoghese 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anzi guarda offre Feddy. Lo so che ci tiene. Io penso al dolce.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ma non lo hai ancora tirato fuori dal frigorifero????


Aspettavo il momento giusto...visto l'agitazione nel thread, servire alchool  mi sembrava voler incitare alla rissa...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Potremmo evitare le bottiglie di vetro..come allo stadio


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anzi guarda offre Feddy. Lo so che ci tiene. Io penso al dolce.


Okkkey okkkey... grigliata da me sabato prossimo!?!?!?


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Potremmo evitare le bottiglie di vetro..come allo stadio


In effetti sono più comode spranghe e coltelli


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Aspettavo il momento giusto...visto l'agitazione nel thread, servire alchool mi sembrava voler incitare alla rissa...


 
AGITAZIONE????? E' un po' che manco, ma mi sembra sia come al solito....... mancano solo alcuni personaggi solitamente "serali"


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*lo sapevo*

Dovevo dar retta alla vocina che mi diceva se apri questo thread saranno capre, cavoli e barche bucate!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> In effetti sono più comode spranghe e coltelli


Ottimo... _c'ho_ una bella serie di coltelli da cucina giapponesi... almeno uccido con stile e senza lame rotte...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> http://www.ul.ie/~philos/vol6/nihilism.html


... hi, hi, hi... sai leggere l'inglese?... lo comprendi?... eppure, dilettante da quattro soldi, bastava leggere anche solo il titolo... hi, hi, hi... Vattimo ha dato una "_SUA"_ interpretazione di Nietzsche (il "_SUO_" Nietzsche), utilizzando l'impostazione nichilista del filosofo (la sola _pars destruens)_ per poi fondare il suo "_pensiero debole_"... che non prevede di certo _ubermenchen_ di sorta... anzi!... il suo, è un Nietzsche _indebolito_...

... la cosa ridicola, inoltre, è porre in antitesi razionalità e irrazionalità, come fondante la filosofia di Nietzsche, cosa, questa, che si può fare solamente quando si semplificano le questioni a favore degli studentelli delle scuole superiori... dire, poi, come hai fatto tu, che questa antitesi ricordi Vattimo, è davvero esilarante... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma lo stappo lo spumantino?


 
... MA L'HAI LETTO L'ARTICOLO?... hi, hi, hi... smentisce quello che ha scritto Sarah!... hi, hi, hi... fin dal titolo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*?????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo... _c'ho_ una bella serie di coltelli da cucina giapponesi... almeno uccido con stile e senza lame rotte...


Poi io sono quella aristotelica che trita ..... sono di un mite che farei pena a Grimilde! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovevo dar retta alla vocina che mi diceva se apri questo thread saranno capre, cavoli e barche bucate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Se me lo chiedevi...te lo avrei profetizzato io...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Okkkey okkkey... grigliata da me sabato prossimo!?!?!?


 
Si. Ma mettiamo in chiaro. Io e te non stiamo insieme. E se allunghi le mani, al limite non aprirci un thread


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ottimo... _c'ho_ una bella serie di coltelli da cucina giapponesi... almeno uccido con stile e senza lame rotte...


Lo sai che Bruja si allena in giardino con i coltelli da lancio????


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ma mettiamo in chiaro. Io e te non stiamo insieme. E se allunghi le mani, al limite non aprirci un thread


LO FACCIAMO NOI che siamo ESPERTI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> LO FACCIAMO NOI che siamo ESPERTI!!!!!!!!


Ma cerchi rogne?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancy*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Lo sai che Bruja si allena in giardino con i coltelli da lancio????


 
Delatore!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

E poi si dice che internet non fa danni!!! 

Li fa, li fa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*E pensare...*

...per l'influenza ho rischiato di perdermi tutto questo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però mi è aumentato il mal di testa soprattutto per i commenti di chi commenta il nulla perché nulla ha com-preso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sarah, non lasciarti infastidire dal soggettino...non val la pena!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ciao, nonno... come va col catetere?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Delatore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ieri quando mi hai detto che avevi intenzione di aprire questo thread mi hai chiesto se avevo qualcosa in contrario. Il bello era che lo chiedevi come se questo potesse crearmi imbarazzo o altro, tu non sai invece che senso di liberazione perchè ora quando parlo di te (sempre male ovviamente), ho buoni motivi per farlo!!!!!!!


Tu davvero non hai capito cosa hai combinato con questa azione (impulsiva.......)!!!

Ciao bella gioia


----------



## Lettrice (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Lo sai che Bruja si allena in giardino con i coltelli da lancio????


Ma tu ti piazzi mai in linea d'aria col coltello?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ieri quando mi hai detto che avevi intenzione di aprire questo thread mi hai chiesto se avevo qualcosa in contrario. Il bello era che lo chiedevi come se questo potesse crearmi imbarazzo o altro, tu non sai invece che senso di liberazione perchè ora quando parlo di te (sempre male ovviamente), ho buoni motivi per farlo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tu davvero non hai capito cosa hai combinato con questa azione (impulsiva.......)!!!
> ...


E così posso mazziarti con più sicurezza di essere nel giusto!


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu ti piazzi mai in linea d'aria col coltello?


Lui fa uil cavaliere ma il senza macchia e senza PAURA ce lo racconta!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu ti piazzi mai in linea d'aria col coltello?


 
Studio arti marziali proprio per imparare ad evitare ogni colpo.......... come avrei potuto sopravvivere così a lungo diversamente..


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E così posso mazziarti con più sicurezza di essere nel giusto!


Non esagerare, se no dopo a me non resta niente da strapazzare fino a sera!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E così posso mazziarti con più sicurezza di essere nel giusto!


 
ma tu non hai la febbre?????


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Bravo*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Ieri quando mi hai detto che avevi intenzione di aprire questo thread mi hai chiesto se avevo qualcosa in contrario. Il bello era che lo chiedevi come se questo potesse crearmi imbarazzo o altro, tu non sai invece che senso di liberazione perchè ora quando parlo di te (sempre male ovviamente), ho buoni motivi per farlo!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tu davvero non hai capito cosa hai combinato con questa azione (impulsiva.......)!!!
> ...


 
Hai nesso impulsiva fra parentesi... cominci a capire!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Studio arti marziali proprio per imparare ad evitare ogni colpo.......... come avrei potuto sopravvivere così a lungo diversamente..


... come sarebbe a dire?... studi arti marziali?... cosa studi, precisamente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Sì*



lancillotto ha detto:


> ma tu non hai la febbre?????


Sono malaaaata ...ora vado a riposare...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*P/R*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono malaaaata ...ora vado a riposare...


Vai, siamo con te, non trascurarti pare siano malesseri toisti quest'anno!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...per l'influenza ho rischiato di perdermi tutto questo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto. infatti non ho ancora capito cosa c'era da capire. 
mi pare un dispaccio ansa... così tanto per far sapere al mondo che ancora si amano.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. infatti non ho ancora capito cosa c'era da capire.
> mi pare un dispaccio ansa... così tanto per far sapere al mondo che ancora si amano.


... però molto più divertente di un dispaccio ansa... o no?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. infatti non ho ancora capito cosa c'era da capire.
> mi pare un dispaccio ansa... così tanto per far sapere al mondo che ancora si amano.


 
Mi pare un pochino riduttivo, comunque l'idea era semplicemente di non tediare, informazione a parte.
Mi pare che al momento si stia più o meno scherzando come sempre e, l'argomento, alla fine, poco importa. 
Quanto al far sapere che ci si ami, prima vorrei capirlo io come siamo messi e poi magari, anche se non credo importi granchè, informare gli altri.
Bruja

p.s. Mi spiace che questa faccenda ti suoni fastidiosa, o almeno questo è quello che appare, ma non avevo alcuna intenzione di importunare chicchessia, nè potevo prevedere la piega che avrebbe preso, anche se avevo messo in conto qualche post a seguire.  Ormai pa re che la faccenda sia più oggetto di celia e di scherzi verbali a cui tutti contrinuiscono, e non lo trovo negativo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare un pochino riduttivo, comunque l'idea era semplicemente di non tediare, informazione a parte.
> Mi pare che al momento si stia più o meno scherzando come sempre e, l'argomento, alla fine, poco importa.
> Bruja


... ben detto!... a dire il vero, nemmeno io avevo capito molto... ma son dettagli... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ben detto!... a dire il vero, nemmeno io avevo capito molto... ma son dettagli... hi, hi, hi...


e vissero felici e contenti... 

ma io vorrei proprio sapere cosa ne è stato di quel perdersi di lancillotto. morta avvelenata con una mela al curaro o cosa?...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

A me questo post ha fatto capire quanto e' importante internet (una volta ancora) e come un forum possa essere utile/potente/influente ad una coppia.

Bisognerebbe imitarli ai protagonisti del post.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e vissero felici e contenti...
> 
> ma io vorrei proprio sapere cosa ne è stato di quel perdersi di lancillotto. morta avvelenata con una mela al curaro o cosa?...


... inventati un finale e scrivilo qui... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A.*



Anna A ha detto:


> e vissero felici e contenti...
> 
> ma io vorrei proprio sapere cosa ne è stato di quel perdersi di lancillotto. morta avvelenata con una mela al curaro o cosa?...


Chiedilo a Lancillotto!!  
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me questo post ha fatto capire quanto e' importante internet (una volta ancora) e come un forum possa essere utile/potente/influente ad una coppia.
> 
> Bisognerebbe imitarli ai protagonisti del post.


... Internet non ha più o meno potere di quanto ognuno di noi gliene voglia conferire... come la TV... per capirci...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Chiedilo a Lancillotto!!
> Bruja


... e cosa cambia?... sempre "_virtuale_" sarebbe... o, no?...


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Internet non ha più o meno potere di quanto ognuno di noi gliene voglia conferire... *come la TV*... per capirci...


ORRORRE!

PS parlavo di altro, ma fa niente Chen.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Ok, Ok...*



Iris ha detto:


> Si. Ma mettiamo in chiaro. Io e te non stiamo insieme. E se allunghi le mani, al limite non aprirci un thread


Ma posso almeno scriverti in privato?!!?!?


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma posso almeno scriverti in privato?!!?!?


Ma se mi insidi in continuazione?
Vogliamo aprire un post pure noi due?
Guarda che io ne ho di belle da raccontare...
Altro che Bruja e lanci!


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ORRORRE!
> 
> PS parlavo di altro, ma fa niente Chen.


... no, aspetta, la natura del mezzo è senz'altro diversa ma i meccanismi, in fondo, non sono molto dissimili... c'è sempre una quota di potere che tu devi essere disposta a cedere alla tecnologia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma se mi insidi in continuazione?
> Vogliamo aprire un post pure noi due?
> Guarda che io ne ho di belle da raccontare...
> Altro che Bruja e lanci!


... no, Iris, non farlo... non raccontare di noi... ti prego... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, Iris, non farlo... non raccontare di noi... ti prego... hi, hi, hi...


Tu non c'entri...ma qualcun altro, sì, eccome 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Comunque su questo Forum ho scoperto che il mio ex mi tradiva. Confessione in piena regola!!!!


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, aspetta, la natura del mezzo è senz'altro diversa ma i meccanismi, in fondo, non sono molto dissimili... c'è sempre una quota di potere che tu devi essere disposta a cedere alla tecnologia...


Chen lascia perdere, intendevo altro, oggi non ci capiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  fa niente Chen caro, capita.


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Ebbene si...*



Iris ha detto:


> Ma se mi insidi in continuazione?
> Vogliamo aprire un post pure noi due?
> Guarda che io ne ho di belle da raccontare...
> Altro che Bruja e lanci!


Chi!?!?!? Moiiiiiiii!?!?!?  (Giuvà...manca la faccina fischiettante...prendi nota!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

facciamo outing pure noi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Ma tu ... di chi confessi???


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovevo dar retta alla vocina che mi diceva se apri questo thread saranno capre, cavoli e barche bucate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so che al sud dicono una cosa tipo...non ci voleva la zingara per indovinare....


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e cosa cambia?... sempre "_virtuale_" sarebbe... o, no?...


Questa si può dare..... la verità virtuale ma venendo dalla parte "pro" dovrebbe essere al di sopra... etc etc.. 
Comunque non trattiamo mele avvelenate!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Non ci penso neppure...a fare outing.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

sarebbe come chiedere a mio marito cosa ci ha trovato in una bellissima americana di vent'anni...
va bè... ci ha trovato che ha pure pagato un viaggio fino a seattle prima di rendersi conto che quella non era casa per lui.
e poi non ha capito un cazzo perché lui non sapeva perché era entrato in crisi e io fra un casino e l'altro dovevo pensare a vivere.
ma questo che è stato solo l'anticipo dell'inferno.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Tu non c'entri...ma qualcun altro, sì, eccome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bingo!..... 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Allora manco io...*



Iris ha detto:


> Non ci penso neppure...a fare outing.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci penso neppure...a fare outing.


... posso stare tranquillo, quindi... se venisse fuori tutto, rischierei il linciaggio... hi, hi, hi... come sta il bambino?...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... posso stare tranquillo, quindi... se venisse fuori tutto, rischierei il linciaggio... hi, hi, hi... come sta il bambino?...


 
Ma se non sei riuscito a combinare nulla!!
Tranquillo, il bimbo non può essere tuo


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Tu non c'entri...ma qualcun altro, sì, eccome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... Iris, seriamente, ora basta scherzare: stai parlando sul serio?...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bingo!.....
> Bruja


Già


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sarebbe come chiedere a mio marito cosa ci ha trovato in una bellissima americana di vent'anni...
> va bè... ci ha trovato che ha pure pagato un viaggio fino a seattle prima di rendersi conto che quella non era casa per lui.
> e poi non ha capito un cazzo perché lui non sapeva perché era entrato in crisi e io fra un casino e l'altro dovevo pensare a vivere.
> ma questo che è stato solo l'anticipo dell'inferno.


... all'inferno ci si finisce sola-_mente_ se si decide di varcarne la porta...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> sarebbe come chiedere a mio marito cosa ci ha trovato in una bellissima americana di vent'anni...
> va bè... ci ha trovato che ha pure pagato un viaggio fino a seattle prima di rendersi conto che quella non era casa per lui.
> e poi non ha capito un cazzo perché lui non sapeva perché era entrato in crisi e io fra un casino e l'altro dovevo pensare a vivere.
> ma questo che è stato solo l'anticipo dell'inferno.


 
Che volevi che rispondesse, tu hai fatto quello che sempre spetta alle donne, continuare a vivere mentre loro, vanno in crisi prima, si compensano, vanno in crisi post-compensazione e si domandano com'è che ce la siamo presa tanto!! 
Ci deve essere nell'emisfero maschile deferito alla maturità e consapevolezza una specie di Fossa delle Marianne.
Ma loro non lo sanno..... e noi dobbiamo prendere un batiscafo e andare a controllare se ci hanno buttato dei rifiutio tossici! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bruja


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, seriamente, ora basta scherzare: stai parlando sul serio?...


Certo


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... all'inferno ci si finisce sola-_mente_ se si decide di varcarne la porta...


Anche se qualcuno ha il suo bell'inferno personale nella 24 ore e dice di essere un predestinato?
Chen la tua fiducia sulla materia cerebrale umana è inversamente proporzionale alla parte utile, che è meno della metà!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... all'inferno ci si finisce sola-_mente_ se si decide di varcarne la porta...


balle.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Anche se qualcuno ha il suo bell'inferno personale nella 24 ore e dice di essere un predestinato?
> Chen la tua fiducia sulla materia cerebrale umana è inversamente proporzionale alla parte utile, che è meno della metà!
> Bruja


... no, Bruja... sono fermamente convinto che si sceglie... ogni giorno si sceglie... quel che si vuol fare... quel che si vuole essere... dopo e solo dopo, ci sono i rimpianti e i rimorsi... dopo... a scelta compiuta...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> balle.


... c'è sempre un'alternativa... sempre... si può essere incapaci di vederla... ma c'è...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Veramente...spesso qualcuno ha scelto per me..io ho scelto comre reagire.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Certo


... ma è _umanamente_ devastante!... ti invio una carezza... non di chen... mia...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma è _umanamente_ devastante!... ti invio una carezza... non di chen... mia...


Il devastante è venuto dopo....
Ma ormai è acqua passata...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Veramente...spesso qualcuno ha scelto per me..io ho scelto comre reagire.


... chiunque può arrogarsi il diritto di scegliere per te... la questione è se glielo lasci fare oppure no... questa è la scelta...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che volevi che rispondesse, tu hai fatto quello che sempre spetta alle donne, continuare a vivere mentre loro, vanno in crisi prima, si compensano, vanno in crisi post-compensazione e si domandano com'è che ce la siamo presa tanto!!
> Ci deve essere nell'emisfero maschile deferito alla maturità e consapevolezza una specie di Fossa delle Marianne.
> Ma loro non lo sanno..... e noi dobbiamo prendere un batiscafo e andare a controllare se ci hanno buttato dei rifiutio tossici!
> 
> ...


vero. cazzo. mio marito, quando gli ricordavo certe cose mi diceva: tu ti inventi le cose, io non ti ho mai detto questo. è che nei momenti salienti andrebbe bene avere un registratore portatile.. 
è come se avessero un reset automatico per le cose scomode da ricordare...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... chiunque può arrogarsi il diritto di scegliere per te... la questione è se glielo lasci fare oppure no... questa è la scelta...


Appunto. Ho scelto io, ma in conseguenza dell'arroganza altrui. Non è semplice.


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Il devastante è venuto dopo....
> Ma ormai è acqua passata...


... Iris, gli uomini, a differenza degli animali, sanno escogitare mille modi, i più crudeli, per farsi del male...


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Appunto. Ho scelto io, ma in conseguenza dell'arroganza altrui. Non è semplice.


... no, non è semplice... ma è necessario...


----------



## Old lancillotto (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma è _umanamente_ devastante!... ti invio una carezza... non di chen... mia...


 
pratico SHOTOKAN da 12 anni, ma ogni tanto studiamo anche altre discipline per miglionare la nostra conoscenza


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, gli uomini, a differenza degli animali, sanno escogitare mille modi, i più crudeli, per farsi del male...


Imparato a mie spese. C'è chi trae godimento nel soffrire e nel far soffrire.
L'importante è uscirne fuori, spezzare il circolo vizioso.
Ora non sono più vittima.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Iris, gli uomini, a differenza degli animali, sanno escogitare mille modi, i più crudeli, per farsi del male...


Farsi? E' riflessivo, potresti metterlo anche all'infinito? Per completezza...
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> pratico SHOTOKAN da 12 anni, ma ogni tanto studiamo anche altre discipline per miglionare la nostra conoscenza


... Hiroshi Shirai... ho conosciuto, anche se ero giovanissimo, un bambino, Masatoshi Nakayama...


----------



## Iris (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Farsi? E' riflessivo, potresti metterlo anche all'infinito? Per completezza...
> Bruja


In genere chi fa del male, tende a farlo anche a se stesso..


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... c'è sempre un'alternativa... sempre... si può essere incapaci di vederla... ma c'è...


non siamo mai incapaci di vedere le alternative....ma spesso portano ad una strada che sembra talmente non percorribile, che non le prendiamo neanche in considerazione...e pensiamo di non avere scelta...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> In genere chi fa del male, tende a farlo anche a se stesso..


 
Sì, accade, ma è nella quantità di male che si fa o ci si fa che sta la differenza.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*amoreepsiche*



amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non siamo mai incapaci di vedere le alternative....ma spesso portano ad una strada che sembra talmente non percorribile, che non le prendiamo neanche in considerazione...e pensiamo di non avere scelta...


 
O partiamo talmente sfiduciati che quasi con predestinazioni i risultati tardano ad arrivare e.... tralasciamo.
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (8 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> non siamo mai incapaci di vedere le alternative....ma spesso portano ad una strada che sembra talmente non percorribile, che non le prendiamo neanche in considerazione...e pensiamo di non avere scelta...


... ma l'alternativa c'è sempre... sempre... siamo noi a scegliere...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma l'alternativa c'è sempre... sempre... siamo noi a scegliere...


...hai le lenti rosa tu......ti dico che spesso l'alternativa non è .....sceglibile...(orrendo questo termine....ma rende)


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... ma l'alternativa c'è sempre... sempre... siamo noi a scegliere...


giusto. 
vero.
l'adesso è ora, se vuoi. tutto il resto sono puttanate.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja, io cado sempre dalle nuvole. Sono dovuta andare a vedere chi fosse LAncillotto... eppur enon sono di primo pelo! E' che a volte le persone mi colpiscono per ciò che dicono al di là di chi sono!
Comunque grazie per la precisazione (casomai mi veniva il dubbio) e scusa se scrivo solo ora, ma mi pareva non fossi interessata a commenti.
Comunque lo sai che ti auguravo e ti auguro tutto il bene del mondo, no?
BAcio


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ...hai le lenti rosa tu......ti dico che spesso l'alternativa non è .....sceglibile...(orrendo questo termine....ma rende)


 
sarebbe sempre sceglibile. mai tornare indietro.
ma è come diceva Totò: il coraggio ce l'ho, è la paura che mi frega...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande82*

Grazie per lattenzione e la discrezione!
Bruja


----------



## sarah (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... hi, hi, hi... sai leggere l'inglese?... lo comprendi?... eppure, dilettante da quattro soldi, bastava leggere anche solo il titolo... hi, hi, hi... Vattimo ha dato una "_SUA"_ interpretazione di Nietzsche (il "_SUO_" Nietzsche), utilizzando l'impostazione nichilista del filosofo (la sola _pars destruens)_ per poi fondare il suo "_pensiero debole_"... che non prevede di certo _ubermenchen_ di sorta... anzi!... il suo, è un Nietzsche _indebolito_...
> 
> ... la cosa ridicola, inoltre, è porre in antitesi razionalità e irrazionalità, come fondante la filosofia di Nietzsche, cosa, questa, che si può fare solamente quando si semplificano le questioni a favore degli studentelli delle scuole superiori... dire, poi, come hai fatto tu, che questa antitesi ricordi Vattimo, è davvero esilarante... hi, hi, hi...


ciao superman ... io insegno alle ELEMENTARI, non alle superiori


----------



## Old mr.perfect (8 Ottobre 2007)

*perfect per perfect*



Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!
> Chiunque avrebbe potuto chiedermelo in modo riservato ed avrei risposto, ma non è accaduto, si è preferito dar stura al passaparola.
> Io ho preso per mano questo forum dietro precisa richiesta del fondatore e l'ho curato con amorevole interesse. Non volevo servirmene ma solo creare il luogo che è oggi. In un secondo tempo Lancillotto partecipò, anche perchè ritenendolo persona piacevole per il forum, suggerrii io stessa la sua frequentazione.
> ...


.....leggo l'evidenza......
.....è evidente che qualcuno ha fatto la soffiata.....
.....è un peccato che in privato si spifferino certe cose che non ci riguardano.....
.....è un peccato che persone mature non abbiano il coraggio di parlare in faccia con il diretto interessato o con la diretta interessata.....
.....è gioco sporco.....
.....è ancor più un peccato che si cerchi in privato di capire chi è mr.perfect.....
.....solo l'admin conosce la verità......
.....ma di lui mi fido.....
.....ciecamente.....


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....leggo l'evidenza......
> .....è evidente che qualcuno ha fatto la soffiata.....
> .....è un peccato che in privato si spifferino certe cose che non ci riguardano.....
> .....è un peccato che persone mature non abbiano il coraggio di parlare in faccia con il diretto interessato o con la diretta interessata.....
> ...


 
beh ma che cazzo di segreto era? 21 anni che convivono...
e poi che peccato sarebbe sapere chi sei tu?
dai, su...


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*mr.perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....leggo l'evidenza......
> .....è evidente che qualcuno ha fatto la soffiata.....
> .....è un peccato che in privato si spifferino certe cose che non ci riguardano.....
> .....è un peccato che persone mature non abbiano il coraggio di parlare in faccia con il diretto interessato o con la diretta interessata.....
> ...


Credo che qualunque sia la motivazione, se si è personaggi di una comunità, seppure virtuale, si suscitii sempre una certa curiosità.  
Credo anche che la tua identità risvegli curiosità proprio per la tua singolarità, non certo per malizie o intenzioni strane.  Comunque a me interessano gli utenti per quello che sono sul forum, il nick è solo la cifra di riconoscimento... altro non dovrebbe importare, a meno che si ibntrattengano rapporti privati, ma quelli esulano dal dialogo pubblico. 
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'amore "_accade" _quando ti fai "_amorevolezza_"... fino ad allora, niente da fare... questo, è l'esser "_pronti_"...


.


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

. 





> Comunque a me interessano gli utenti per quello che sono sul forum, il nick è solo la cifra di riconoscimento...


.


----------



## Bruja (8 Ottobre 2007)

*...........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> .


Amorevolezza.... parola per l'anima più che per il corpo !
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Ottobre 2007)

*ebbene,*



Bruja ha detto:


> Amorevolezza.... parola per l'anima più che per il corpo !
> Bruja


 
si bruja, e mi sono innammorata di questa parola.


----------



## Old trudi (8 Ottobre 2007)

*impulsivi?*

mah mi sembrate anomalmente innamorati e speciali (tutti e due),e parlate ,bello in queste sabbie mobili di silenzio ..qui un mare di parole,ci si perde...però soffiate ,spifferate, intrusioni ,non è banal normale curiosità ,forse ,tutto qui


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e ti piace Richard Gere????? Nahhhhhhhhhh.... Anna la più bella storia d'amore che ho visto al cinema è "La sposa turca", *amore maledetto come piace (piaceva?) a me*...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
e non grido altro............... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













*X lupa:* Ferrovecchio e Gallinaccia *
























*
*X Bruja* (che conosco di più)* e Lancillotto:  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old giulia (8 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!
> Chiunque avrebbe potuto chiedermelo in modo riservato ed avrei risposto, ma non è accaduto, si è preferito dar stura al passaparola.
> Io ho preso per mano questo forum dietro precisa richiesta del fondatore e l'ho curato con amorevole interesse. Non volevo servirmene ma solo creare il luogo che è oggi. In un secondo tempo Lancillotto partecipò, anche perchè ritenendolo persona piacevole per il forum, suggerrii io stessa la sua frequentazione.
> ...


Bella cosa Bruja... io non avevo intuito nulla ma sono contenta per voi.

PS: E' sempre un piacere leggervi e ritrovarvi qui... baci a tutti/e


----------



## @lex (8 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....leggo l'evidenza......
> .....è evidente che qualcuno ha fatto la soffiata.....
> .....è un peccato che in privato si spifferino certe cose che non ci riguardano.....
> .....è un peccato che persone mature non abbiano il coraggio di parlare in faccia con il diretto interessato o con la diretta interessata.....
> ...


OT





















non faccio nessuna fatica a crederlo....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....leggo l'evidenza......
> .....è evidente che qualcuno ha fatto la soffiata.....
> .....è un peccato che in privato si spifferino certe cose che non ci riguardano.....
> .....è un peccato che persone mature non abbiano il coraggio di parlare in faccia con il diretto interessato o con la diretta interessata.....
> ...


Io speriamo che me la cavo


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io speriamo che me la cavo


ADMIN, ma a te e' possibile accedere ai messaggi che si scambiano tra di loro gli utenti?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ADMIN, ma a te e' possibile accedere ai messaggi che si scambiano tra di loro gli utenti?


Tecnicamente posso, ma:

Ho altri problemi per la testa
Se lo faccio violo la privacy
Posso farlo solo in caso di un mandato da parte di un giudice


----------



## Mari' (8 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Tecnicamente posso, ma:
> Ho altri problemi per la testa
> Se lo faccio violo la privacy
> Posso farlo solo in caso di un mandato da parte di un giudice


OK, ho capito.


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Io speriamo che me la cavo


pipistrelli fermenti  raccomandavate


----------



## Nobody (9 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si bruja, e mi sono innammorata di questa parola.


Hai ragione...è più "amorevole" di amore. Meno assoluta...più relativa.


----------



## Old Domani (9 Ottobre 2007)

Beh che dire...
il pettegolezzo è bello e ci sta' pure bene, ma qui non ho letto nulla di torbido
mi aspettavo qualche dettaglio un po' piccante 
qualcosa che facesse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




oppure  

	
	
		
		
	


	




invece tutto si è risolto cosi.

scherzo naturalmente, da frequentatore-spettatore devo dire che di bruja mi ero fatto una idea asessuata, è sempre stata un nick cui non ho mai abbinato un volto o una voce e di conseguenza non mi ero mai fatto nessuna idea

scorgere o scoprire (che brutta parola, che ci sara' poi mai da scoprire) che è donna sotto tutti gli aspetti, che vive una quotidianita' diversa dal forum mi fa' sorridere per la mia ingenuita'
come poteva essere diversamente ?
sciocco di un Domani

Domani

p.s.
anche a costo di sembrare una bestia, posso chiedere il nome bruja da dove esce?


----------



## Verena67 (9 Ottobre 2007)

Domani ha detto:


> p.s.
> anche a costo di sembrare una bestia, posso chiedere il nome bruja da dove esce?


E' una parola spagnola che significa STREGA!

Bacio!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ciao superman ... io insegno alle ELEMENTARI, non alle superiori


... sarah... mi sto innamorando di te... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si bruja, e mi sono innammorata di questa parola.


... e allora vieni da me... ho voglia di accarezzarti il viso...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Domani*

Insomma, hai scoperto che sono "umana con bagaglio appresso di pregi, difetti etc...
in effetti come ti hanno detto il mio nick è strega in spagnolo, ma c'è una particolarità che, a chi chiede chiarimenti, dico sempre.
Non l'ho scelto per i soliti motivi magici o stregoneschi... l'ho scelto "in memoria" di tante donne che in tempi oscuri erano "sapienti", conoscevano le virtù botaniche ed erboristiche, la medicina, la fisiologia e di altre forme di conoscenza che per l'epoca, sia la per Chiesa (Cattolica e Protestante) che il sentire comune rasentavano l'eresia.
Dietro c'erano i soliti giochi di potere dei notabili, la voglia di tenere nell'ignoranza il popolo e di evitare che la "conoscenza" potesse aiutare  nel vedere i soprusi e le sopraffazioni.
Non ho scelto strega ma "bruja" anche perchè i più grandi roghi ed autodafé furono fatti in Spagna e perchè i più accaniti inquisitori erano spagnoli.... sovente domenicani!
Buona giornata e... buon Domani.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bella la nostra pollastra!

Ti faccio notare che ti hanno dato dell'assessuata.























Oh!
Io mica riesco ancora a riprendermi dalla notizia...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che roba!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un saluto al prode Lanci, con la speranza che questo forum l'abbia "ritrovato", che ce n'ha tanto bisogno. (il forum, non lui).

Sfrutto il tuo post e la mia apparizione delle 13.49 per:

spezzare una lancia (ora poi penso sulla schiena di chi, perchè non si butta via niente...) per tutte le curandere, le mammane, le bruje, le anziane, che sono state sacrificate per la buona pace dell'ipocrisia cattolica.

dire che a me non me ne frega un fico secco di chi sia Mr. Perfect (così... per sentirmi partecipe...)

dire che c'è parecchia gente qua sopra che si droga. Male però.

E che ce n'è altrettanta che dovrebbe drogarsi.







Oh. Intendiamoci. I miei son solo consigli. 


Statemi bbuoni, guagliò!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella la nostra pollastra!
> 
> Ti faccio notare che ti hanno dato dell'assessuata.
> 
> ...


Tu invece per riprenderti sei passata dal tuo miglior fornitore...... 

Comunque ora posso dirlo: BRUJA esiste davvero!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Bella la nostra pollastra!
> 
> Ti faccio notare che ti hanno dato dell'assessuata.
> 
> ...


Ti sento "leggera" .... sul trallallà esistenziale.... c'è qualcosa che non hai detto?
E Sua Maestà Imperiale come butta??? 
Mi raccomando tienitelo stretto, mi sa che gli uomini sono come i bei tempi anadati... erano meglio quando erano peggio!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti sento "leggera" .... sul trallallà esistenziale.... c'è qualcosa che non hai detto?
> E Sua Maestà Imperiale come butta???
> Mi raccomando tienitelo stretto, mi sa che gli uomini sono come i bei tempi anadati... erano meglio quando erano peggio!!!
> 
> ...


Siamo così felici, Bru!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son leggera sì!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... Poi ultimamente che qua sopra ci butto solo un occhio ogni tanto e ho imparato ad usare il comando "ignora l'utente", mi faccio molto meno nervoso di prima...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mi mancate un pò ma pazienza. Può sempre essere che il pulmino un giorno riparta e Villa Serena se li inghiotta tutti.
Sai, non sono per niente democratica, io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sua Maestà sta da dio, come conviene ad un empereur del suo calibro; novità non ce ne sono, per ora, ma cominciamo ad accarezzare l'idea di farci costruire un palazzo reale adeguato ai nostri bisogni.
Insomma, un pò si sogna un pò ci si muove.

Sempre sul confine, ovviamente.


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa... Josephine*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Siamo così felici, Bru!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai che io sono sempre previdente.... se vi fate le Tuileries.... procurati anche una Malmaison solo "pou toi"... arrivano sempre i momenti in cui si vuole stare in ritiro.. tanto vale che sia comodo!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old mr.perfect (9 Ottobre 2007)

*.....ritenta.....*



La Lupa ha detto:


> *dire che a me non me ne frega un fico secco di chi sia Mr. Perfect (così... per sentirmi partecipe...)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....ritenta.....
.....in te leggo curiosità.....
.....oltre che tanta saggezza.....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Ottobre 2007)

*perfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....ritenta.....
> .....in te lego curiosità.....
> .....oltre che tanta saggezza.....


 
mi sembri Mr. Parroco stasera


----------



## Old mr.perfect (9 Ottobre 2007)

*.....hai la benedizione.....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi sembri Mr. Parroco stasera


.....di don perfect.....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Ottobre 2007)

Io ti vedo piu' Ding Dong che altro...


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ti vedo piu' Ding Dong che altro...


Ho avuto un'illuminazione... ma La Trippa partecipa anche al referendum per il wellfare?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... si parla di brogli!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ho avuto un'illuminazione... ma La Trippa partecipa anche al referendum per il wellfare??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















comunque La Trippa non broglia, a roccasecca non serve


----------



## Minerva (9 Ottobre 2007)

*che sorpresa*

anche se 
avrei dovuto immaginarlo.nel senso che io lancillotto lo ricordo da tradimento.it e per qualche sporadico intervento , mi pare su metropolis.ma mi aveva colpito perchè della moglie compagna parlava con stima, rispetto e ammirazione...cosa rara, per non dire unica nei forum in genere.
ora so perchè.
buona vita a questa bella coppia


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anche se
> avrei dovuto immaginarlo.nel senso che io lancillotto lo ricordo da tradimento.it e per qualche sporadico intervento , mi pare su metropolis.ma mi aveva colpito perchè della moglie compagna parlava con stima, rispetto e ammirazione...cosa rara, per non dire unica nei forum in genere.
> ora so perchè.
> buona vita a questa bella coppia


Ciao, ti ho sempre letto con piacere e immagino tu lo sappia bene, sarò lieta se potrai partecipare anche qui in modo più "presente"....
Grazie per i buoni auspici
Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciao, ti ho sempre letto con piacere e immagino tu lo sappia bene, sarò lieta se potrai partecipare anche qui in modo più "presente"....
> *Grazie per i buoni auspici*
> Bruja


seeeeeeeeee e intanto Lancillotto si smeriglia la ferraglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	













(se esagero ditelo ne?)


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee e intanto Lancillotto si smeriglia la ferraglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se parli con me non preoccuparti, io non dico nulla, ho di meglio per fartela pagare!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se parli con me non preoccuparti, io non dico nulla, ho di meglio per fartela pagare!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non fatico a crederci, ma se vuoi battere cassa non c'è La Trippa per micio


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> non fatico a crederci, ma se vuoi battere cassa non c'è La Trippa per micio


Non sono una materialista.... ho valori più alti.... la ruota, o stivaletto, lo stiramento, l'incuneamento delle giunture....insomma sono fantasiosa!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono una materialista.... ho valori più alti.... la ruota, o stivaletto, lo stiramento, l'incuneamento delle giunture....insomma sono fantasiosa!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sarai fantasiosa ma sei smemorata fija mia!!!!!!!!!!
'a vergineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Uff*



@lex ha detto:


> sarai fantasiosa ma sei smemorata fija mia!!!!!!!!!!
> 'a vergineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Che gusto c'è, quella finisce subito!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che gusto c'è, quella finisce subito!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma vuoi mettere la poesia....la vergine...l'abbraccio....


----------



## Bruja (9 Ottobre 2007)

*OK*



@lex ha detto:


> si ma vuoi mettere la poesia....la vergine...l'abbraccio....


Se insisti si può fare, come li vuoi lunghi i puntali?  Da 10 cm è cosa di mezz'oretta se ti va bene, da 15 è quasi immediata!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se insisti si può fare, come li vuoi lunghi i puntali? Da 10 cm è cosa di mezz'oretta se ti va bene, da 15 è quasi immediata!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non se ne fa niente se non ha le fattezze di Ava Gardner però............


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se
> avrei dovuto immaginarlo.nel senso che io lancillotto lo ricordo da tradimento.it e per qualche sporadico intervento , mi pare su metropolis.ma mi aveva colpito perchè della moglie compagna parlava con stima, rispetto e ammirazione...cosa rara, per non dire unica nei forum in genere.
> ora so perchè.
> buona vita a questa bella coppia


 
Già proprio quelli..........

ciao Minerva

Avevo si scritto su Metropolis, ma li non si era creato il giusto feeling con il forum, troppo dedicato al cazzeggio e avevo di meglio da fare, quindi ho fatto solo brevi apparizioni. 

Ora comunque sai perchè ne ho sempre parlato bene, anche se ho combinato qualche casino, anche se gli errori si fanno sempre in due, non posso certo dare a lei colpe che sono solo mie, quindi è rimasto immutato il rispetto e l'ammirazione (anche se lei mi accusa esattamente del contrario.......)


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee e intanto Lancillotto si smeriglia la ferraglia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non smeriglio nulla, ho il mio scudiero che lo fa egregiamente.....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> pipistrelli fermenti raccomandavate


Però produce ancora un sorriso - è un errore troppo simpatico.


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io non smeriglio nulla, ho il mio scudiero che lo fa egregiamente.....


beh, se il fine è lo stesso


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

Admin ha detto:


> Però produce ancora un sorriso - è un errore troppo simpatico.


sesese..................


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Io non smeriglio nulla, ho il mio scudiero che lo fa egregiamente.....



*Schiavista!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Bentornato Primula rossa
*


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

bru, mi spiazzi...
mo' mi devo rileggere i 7.567.748.498 post e ripensarli tutti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io mi immaginavo tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> bru, mi spiazzi...
> mo' mi devo rileggere i 7.567.748.498 post e ripensarli tutti
> 
> 
> ...


 
ne ha scritti così pochi?????

Forse il contatore è andato in "overflow"...........


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> ne ha scritti così pochi?????
> 
> Forse il contatore è andato in "overflow"...........


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> *Schiavista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non è questione di schiavista, ma di rango, ad ognuno il suo!!!!

Io faccio il cavaliere conteggio, importuno e salvo le damigelle, lo scudiero pulisce l'armatura, il cavallo e raccoglie le cacche, non ci vedo nulla di strano, lui è felice così, sai invece io che fatica tutte le volte ad indossare l'armatura, andare a cavallo con il rischio di cadere e combattare per una notte d'amore????


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


>


 
OK, ora so che per qualchegiorno dormirò sullo zerbino.........


----------



## Rebecca (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, ora so che per qualchegiorno dormirò sullo zerbino.........


notte, eh!


----------



## @lex (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> OK, ora so che per qualchegiorno dormirò sullo zerbino.........


come si suol dire una serata ben impiegata 

	
	
		
		
	


	












buona notte....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è questione di schiavista, ma di rango, ad ognuno il suo!!!!
> 
> Io faccio il cavaliere conteggio, importuno e salvo le damigelle, lo scudiero pulisce l'armatura, il cavallo e raccoglie le cacche, non ci vedo nulla di strano, lui è felice così, sai invece io che fatica tutte le volte ad indossare l'armatura, andare a cavallo con il rischio di cadere e combattare per una notte d'amore????



Accidenti che fatica......come ti capisco.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Ottobre 2007)

*Omertoso!!*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> *Schiavista!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco un altro di quelli che io non c'ero...se c'ero dormivo...e se dormivo sognavo di non esserci!!!


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Accidenti che fatica......come ti capisco.


 
In effetti sto chiedendo al sindacato dei cavallieri della tavola rotonda di intervenire perchè così non si può andare avanti, pensa che non abbiamo nemmeno la mensa pagata e per gli infortuni e malattie dobbiamo pagarci un'assicurazione integrativa


----------



## Old lancillotto (9 Ottobre 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> notte, eh!


 
non è che da te hai una tettoia dove ripararmi??? lo zerbino lo porto io....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ecco un altro di quelli che io non c'ero...se c'ero dormivo...e se dormivo sognavo di non esserci!!!



Perdonami Fedi....ma forse l'ora tarda, la stanchezza, vorresti spiegarmela ?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Perdonami Fedi....ma forse l'ora tarda, la stanchezza, vorresti spiegarmela ?


Pensavo al post iniziale...dimmi che nulla sapevi!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pensavo al post iniziale...dimmi che nulla sapevi!!


Guarda che nel post iniziale  Bruja ha scritto che non c'era bisogno di commentare, era solo una comunicazione che ci faceva....io ho rispettato il suo desiderio....ho solo quotato un tuo post, in cui rispondendo ad un non registrato affermavi che Bruja esisteva realmente ed era una fortuna per tutto il forum.

Certo che ho letto tutto il thread, ma anche io non sapevo che Lancy e Bruja fossero compagni di vita. 

Approfitto di questo post per rinnovare i sentimenti di stima e rispetto che ho per loro e per molti altri utenti del forum.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Fabrizio, sei*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Guarda che nel post iniziale Bruja ha scritto che non c'era bisogno di commentare, era solo una comunicazione che ci faceva....io ho rispettato il suo desiderio....ho solo quotato un tuo post, in cui rispondendo ad un non registrato affermavi che Bruja esisteva realmente ed era una fortuna per tutto il forum.
> 
> Certo che ho letto tutto il thread, ma anche io non sapevo che Lancy e Bruja fossero compagni di vita.
> 
> Approfitto di questo post per rinnovare i sentimenti di stima e rispetto che ho per loro e per molti altri utenti del forum.


 
Persona assai educata e attenta...

lasciatelo dire fabrizio.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persona assai educata e attenta...
> 
> lasciatelo dire fabrizio.


Troppo buona Micio, troppo buona.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Allora...*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Guarda che nel post iniziale Bruja ha scritto che non c'era bisogno di commentare, era solo una comunicazione che ci faceva....io ho rispettato il suo desiderio....ho solo quotato un tuo post, in cui rispondendo ad un non registrato affermavi che Bruja esisteva realmente ed era una fortuna per tutto il forum.
> 
> Certo che ho letto tutto il thread, ma anche io non sapevo che Lancy e Bruja fossero compagni di vita.
> 
> Approfitto di questo post per rinnovare i sentimenti di stima e rispetto che ho per loro e per molti altri utenti del forum.


Ti chiedo scusa...credevo che vista l'amicizia con lancy ne fossi già a conoscenza...è che a frequentare certi posti si tende a ...crotalare!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come non detto!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa...credevo che vista l'amicizia con lancy ne fossi già a conoscenza...è che a frequentare certi posti si tende a ...crotalare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Fedi.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*fabrizio*



lancillotto ha detto:


> Non è questione di schiavista, ma di rango, ad ognuno il suo!!!!
> 
> Io faccio il cavaliere conteggio, importuno e salvo le damigelle, lo scudiero pulisce l'armatura, il cavallo e raccoglie le cacche, non ci vedo nulla di strano, lui è felice così, sai invece io che fatica tutte le volte ad indossare l'armatura, andare a cavallo con il rischio di cadere e combattare per una notte d'amore????


Hai chiara la tipologia?.... adesso pensa di trattarci quotidianamente senza le doti di Giobbe! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> come si suol dire una serata ben impiegata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Guarda che ha una propensione spiccata per l'iperbole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa...credevo che vista l'amicizia con lancy ne fossi già a conoscenza...è che a frequentare certi posti si tende a ...crotalare!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco bravo, a frequentare certi posti.... ero già a puntarti sul termine certe "persone".... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' una settimana inversa questa... io te l'ho detto, regolati un po'!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Persona assai educata e attenta...
> 
> lasciatelo dire fabrizio.


Lo avevo notato anch'io, ma non vorrei che si pensasse che non volevo trattare l'ergomento, ho solo detto che non era necessario, ma se si ha il desiderio di farlo, ci manmcherebbe. Come ho sempre detto se si scrive bisogna pure che si entri nell'idea che le persone hanno istintivamente lo stimolo a partecipare nella misura in cui l'argomento interessa.
Bruja

p.s. Adesso vedrai che dopo Chen e qualche altro pellegrino, la ferraglia diventerà il povero cavaliere sfortunato che deve vedersela con una strega-crotalo. 
Lui è indifeso e "zerbino" come lo poteva essere Patton.... sai quel generale che mentre tutti gli altri cincischiavano circa a chi toccasse entrare nelle città liberate durante la guerra, lui c'era già entrato !!!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*bruja e Lanci*



> Bruja ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Lo avevo notato anch'io, ma non vorrei che si pensasse che non volevo trattare l'ergomento, ho solo detto che non era necessario, ma se si ha il desiderio di farlo, ci manmcherebbe. Come ho sempre detto se si scrive bisogna pure che si entri nell'idea che le persone hanno istintivamente lo stimolo a partecipare nella misura in cui l'argomento interessa.
> ...


 
eccome se li conosco...

ma ha dormito davvero col suo cavallo stanotte?
 sai com'è..stanotte... dormendo col mio cane , nella mia stanza, gli ho teso una mano idealmente sotto le stelle 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non mi ha ancora risposto pero'... devo credere che lo avrai sulla coscienza? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











Ps. Ferraglia...scetati !!!

- scherzo naturalmont-


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccome se li conosco...
> 
> ma ha dormito davvero col suo cavallo stanotte?
> sai com'è..stanotte... dormendo col mio cane , nella mia stanza, gli ho teso una mano idealmente sotto le stelle
> ...


Oggi "tiene che ffà"... mi sa che farà la sua apparizione in serata, forse...
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto
> ma devo ancora riprendermi...


 
Stra quoto e sono allibita pure io...


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Stra quoto e sono allibita pure io...


So di fare la voce fuori dal coro.
Ma credo che se non fosse per l'affetto che tutti proviamo e provate per Bruja..forse ci sarebbero stati commenti diversi...
forse mi sbaglio
ma mi sento un po'...presa in giro
per mesi abbiamo condiviso le nostre esperienze aprendoci e confidandoci su questo sito con sincerità.raccontando le nostre storie.
per carità..ognuno è libero di fare come crede....ma personalmente...sono un po' delusa..che senso ha partecipare come se foste due estranei?

mio personale commento.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Dererum*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> So di fare la voce fuori dal coro.
> Ma credo che se non fosse per l'affetto che tutti proviamo e provate per Bruja..forse ci sarebbero stati commenti diversi...
> forse mi sbaglio
> ma mi sento un po'...presa in giro
> ...


Non si tratta di avere un senso.... nè di obbligatorietà, io non volevo semplicemente parlare di me, non ne sentivo il desiderio, ma la partecipazione, tra l'altro piuttosto saltuaria di Lancillotto, che arrivò a parlare di sè ci ha in qualche modo obbligato a questo percorso.
Mi spiace se ti sei sentita presa in giro o ingannata, non era certo questa l'intenzione, ma la partecipazione ad un forum non implica l'informativa se fra i partecipanti esistano legami parentali o giuridici.... io so bene che ne esistono altri sia qui che altrove, ma non ho alcuna remora o problematica se desiderano restarenel privato per scelta.
Lo ribadisco ho chiarito la situazione perchè questa era ormai latente e rischiava di diventare morbosa, quando la realtà è molto semplice, e perchè le persone che lo contattatavano in privato, chiedevano specificamente cosa fossi per lui.
Non serve ti dica che in ogni forum c'è una corrispondenza ed un dialogo pubblico ed uno privato ....... e quello privato non è e non può avere le connotazioni di quello pubblico. 
Perciò la situazione è nata casualmente e senza intenzionalità, in seguito le cose si sono messe in modo da creare presupposti forse ambigui ma non premeditati. Sappi comunque che molti fidanzati, coniugi e conviventi partecipano a vari forum sotto mentite spoglie, a volte proprio per misurarsi con pareri o giudizi, o interessi esterni.   
Buona serata
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> So di fare la voce fuori dal coro.
> Ma credo che se non fosse per l'affetto che tutti proviamo e provate per Bruja..forse ci sarebbero stati commenti diversi...
> forse mi sbaglio
> ma mi sento un po'...presa in giro
> ...


... dererumnatura, amica mia... non confondere *RETICENZA* con *FALSITA'*... sono due cose _ASSOLUTAMENTE _diverse... personalmente, ritengo sempre legittima la prima e assolutamente odiosa la seconda...


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dererumnatura, amica mia... non confondere *RETICENZA* con *FALSITA'*... sono due cose _ASSOLUTAMENTE _diverse... personalmente, ritengo sempre legittima la prima e assolutamente odiosa la seconda...


Grazie, la parola giusta era reticenza, ma non tignosa, semplicemente una difficoltà a parlare di "proprie difficoltà"... Ho sempre risolto da sola i problemi che ho incontrato nella vita e questo mi ha forse portato a non condividere più per discrezione e scarsa volontà di coinvolgere, che per mancanza di confidenza o affidabilità.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*anomalo*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di avere un senso.... nè di obbligatorietà, io non volevo semplicemente parlare di me, non ne sentivo il desiderio, ma la partecipazione, tra l'altro piuttosto saltuaria di Lancillotto, che arrivò a parlare di sè ci ha in qualche modo obbligato a questo percorso.
> Mi spiace se ti sei sentita presa in giro o ingannata, non era certo questa l'intenzione, ma la partecipazione ad un forum non implica l'informativa se fra i partecipanti esistano legami parentali o giuridici.... io so bene che ne esistono altri sia qui che altrove, ma non ho alcuna remora o problematica se desiderano restarenel privato per scelta.
> Lo ribadisco ho chiarito la situazione perchè questa era ormai latente e rischiava di diventare morbosa, quando la realtà è molto semplice, e perchè le persone che lo contattatavano in privato, chiedevano specificamente cosa fossi per lui.
> Non serve ti dica che in ogni forum c'è una corrispondenza ed un dialogo pubblico ed uno privato ....... e quello privato non è e non può avere le connotazioni di quello pubblico.
> ...


Io non ho frequentato altri forum per cui non so cosa avvenga altrove e che dinamiche possano nascerne.
So che mi sento in una situazione strana, anomala e squilibrata.
Mi sento come se tu fossi la collega con cui ho rapporti affettuosi, ma che è sempre riservata a cui io confido i miei problemi (e quali possano essere le mie confidenze si sa) rispettando la sua ritrosia che mi fa però immaginare una situazione tranquilla e magari frena l'approfondire le mie confidenze.
E poi mi capitasse di conoscerne il marito, in altre circostanze, e lui invece ricambiasse le mie confidenze. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E se poi accadesse di ritrovarsi a una festa e scoprire il loro legame...sarebbe ben imbarazzante! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma ancor di più lo sarebbe scoprire che loro erano a conoscenza dei miei diversi rapporti con loro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Comprendo le tue ragioni, ma resto disorientata.


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non si tratta di avere un senso.... nè di obbligatorietà, io non volevo semplicemente parlare di me, non ne sentivo il desiderio, ma la partecipazione, tra l'altro piuttosto saltuaria di Lancillotto, che arrivò a parlare di sè ci ha in qualche modo obbligato a questo percorso.
> Mi spiace se ti sei sentita presa in giro o ingannata, non era certo questa l'intenzione, ma la partecipazione ad un forum non implica l'informativa se fra i partecipanti esistano legami parentali o giuridici.... *io so bene che ne esistono altri sia qui che altrove, ma non ho alcuna remora o problematica se desiderano restarenel privato per scelta.*
> Lo ribadisco ho chiarito la situazione perchè questa era ormai latente e rischiava di diventare morbosa, quando la realtà è molto semplice, e perchè le persone che lo contattatavano in privato, chiedevano specificamente cosa fossi per lui.
> Non serve ti dica che in ogni forum c'è una corrispondenza ed un dialogo pubblico ed uno privato ....... e quello privato non è e non può avere le connotazioni di quello pubblico.
> ...


Come dicevo ognuno è libero di fare come crede.
Per me giocare al botta e risposta su un sito fingendo di non conoscersi pur essendo intimi è per come la vedo io..un po' assurdo.
Ora rileggendo i vostri interventi mi chiedo come Lancillotto potesse davvero essere completamente sè stesso sapendo che tu leggevi e partecipavi...
ma se è andato bene a voi...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Va bene*

Mettiamola così, non ci sono situazioni di confidenza binaria, io non so che rapporti intrattiene Lancillotto e lui non conosce i miei se non nominalmente e per intuizione.
Non entro mai nel privato di nessuno se non invitata, ho la massima segretezza delle confidenze altrui, e non ho mai cercato di sapere, nè d'altronde mi sarebbero state dette confidenze fatte a Lancillotto.
Fa fede, se ben ricordi, la sua capacità di mantenere segreta l'identità di una "certa persona" per anni....... 
Mi spiace che la cosa possa apparire imbarazzante ma davvero non ce ne sarebbero i termini.
Non ci sono state nel caso specifico feste o incontri, e la cosa è stata comunque chiarita pre eventuali contatti reali.
La possibilità di scoprire che ci fossero diversi rapporti è esattamente quella che è nella realtà, e poichè io sono io e lui è lui, abbiamo un profondo rispetto ed attenaione della riservatezza di questi rapporti.
Non ci sono possibilità di ulteriori imbarazzi perchè è chiaro che i rapporti intrattenuti con entrambi, nel tuo caso specifico ed in altri sono assolutamente da ritenere nella liceità. Non possono essere imbarazzanti i rapporti se non lo sono già per loro natura... e qui sono certa che di imbarazzi non ce ne sia motivo.
Comprendo anch'io il tuo disorientamento e quello di Dererum... ma nulla di quello che per parte nostra è avvenuto sul forum è stato men che corretto e rispettoso.
Non pretendo ovviamente di essere credita perchè sono Bruja, nè l'essere un personaggio mi autorizza a pretendere alcuna franchigia. 
Mi rammarico per queste sensazione che ho colposamente ma non colpevolmente provocato, e mi auguro che questo non comprometta la confidenza e l'affidabilità di cui godevo.
Buona serata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*non lo so..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Grazie, la parola giusta era reticenza, ma non tignosa, semplicemente *una difficoltà a parlare di "proprie difficoltà"... Ho sempre risolto da sola i problemi che ho incontrato nella vita e questo mi ha forse portato a non condividere più per discrezione* e scarsa volontà di coinvolgere, che per mancanza di confidenza o affidabilità.
> Bruja


Non so se è tanto comprensibile in un sito che è nato allo scopo di parlare di queste problematiche.
Anche altri forumisti partecipano mantenendo una certa discrezione sulle vicende personali, ma la loro reticenza non arriva al punto di far immaginare una situazione risolta...


----------



## jos (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Per me giocare al botta e risposta su un sito fingendo di non conoscersi pur essendo intimi è per come la vedo io..un po' assurdo.


Forse non era un "giocare" e forse non era un "fingendo".
Si può osservare un comportamento da molteplici angolazioni.
Le parole sono angolazioni, e quelle che hai usato tu non possono che darti la visuale che hai.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*...x Bruja*

Il precedente è stato pubblicato contemporaneamente alla tua risposta che non avevo ancora letto.
Mi rendo conto che lo stupore è proporzionato al valore del personaggio/persona Bruja.
Capita a tutti di mettersi le dita nel naso, ma se lo fa Monsignor della Casa stupisce.


----------



## Rebecca (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> So di fare la voce fuori dal coro.
> Ma credo che se non fosse per l'affetto che tutti proviamo e provate per Bruja..forse ci sarebbero stati commenti diversi...
> forse mi sbaglio
> ma mi sento un po'...presa in giro
> ...


Io ci ho pensato prima di intervenire. Perchè una parte di me si rende conto che nessuno è tenuto a dire quello che non vuole. E Bruja mi ha aiutata in questo forum, indipendentemente dal suo vissuto. Però questa consapevolezza non mi impedisce di pensare che anche io mi sono sentita un po' presa in giro, per il genere di rapporto che qui ho instaurato con alcune persone.


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Ottobre 2007)

jos ha detto:


> Forse non era un "giocare" e forse non era un "fingendo".
> Si può osservare un comportamento da molteplici angolazioni.
> Le parole sono angolazioni, e quelle che hai usato tu non possono che darti la visuale che hai.


 
Non era quello che intendevo
Un conto è partecipare ad un forum come un qualsiasi utente traditore che qui si confida con gli altri cercando di ricevere e donare opinioni.
Un conto è parteciparvi sapendo che vi partecipa la moglie....mi capisci che mi viene il dubbio che uno ad un certo punto si sfoghi ma non più proprio liberamente come prima....sempre in modo quanto meno finalizzato...
ma questa opinione mi deriva dalla scarsa fiducia generale che provo nei confronti dei pentimenti tardivi e dei tentativi di recuperare con la moglie il proprio rapporto.Questa notizia mi ha ancora di più confermato le mie convenzioni...c'era bisogno di parlare con lei tramite un forum?aveva bisogno dell'appoggio di altri a sostenere con la moglie il proprio punto di vista?mah!
Comunque la smetto qui.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non era quello che intendevo
> Un conto è partecipare ad un forum come un qualsiasi utente traditore che qui si confida con gli altri cercando di ricevere e donare opinioni.
> Un conto è parteciparvi sapendo che vi partecipa la moglie....mi capisci che mi viene il dubbio che uno ad un certo punto si sfoghi ma non più proprio liberamente come prima....sempre in modo quanto meno finalizzato...
> ma questa opinione mi deriva dalla scarsa fiducia generale che provo nei confronti dei tradimenti tardivi e dei tentativi di recuperare con la moglie il proprio rapporto.Questa notizia mi ha ancora di più confermato le mie convenzioni...


beh, guarda, io invece, non ho avuto questa impressione.
uno perchè nessuno obbligava lancillotto a scrivere dei suoi problemi nel forum e due perchè se a uno non interessa recuperare il rapporto con la moglie, non spende tempo a scrivere in un forum.
per dire... se a posto del Lanzy, c'era mio marito, avrebbe scritto che lui non ha tempo e voglia di discutere niente e magari vi avrebbe pure esortato a darmi una mano... a voi... tanto per non smentirsi mai..
e mi sa che anche il marito di Amarax sarebbe capace di fare come il mio..


----------



## dererumnatura (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh, guarda, io invece, non ho avuto questa impressione.
> uno perchè nessuno obbligava lancillotto a scrivere dei suoi problemi nel forum e due perchè se a uno non interessa recuperare il rapporto con la moglie, non spende tempo a scrivere in un forum.
> per dire... se a posto del Lanzy, c'era mio marito, avrebbe scritto che lui non ha tempo e voglia di discutere niente e magari vi avrebbe pure esortato a darmi una mano... a voi... tanto per non smentirsi mai..
> e mi sa che anche il marito di Amarax sarebbe capace di fare come il mio..


Non so...questa vicenda mi ha colpito.
Si scrivono..è evidente che cercano di rielaborare.Ma fa specie il fatto che abbiano bisogno dei commenti e della partecipazione degli altri per fare emergere i propri pensieri profondi.E' un po' come quella trasmissione di Barbareschi di qualche tempo fa: come si chiamava...tra moglie  e marito?


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

mah ... per me invece confrontarsi così può essere utile e costruttivo. lo trovo dunque appropriato ad una coppia speciale ... 

sul versante reticenza/falsità con preciso riferimento ai rapporti nel forum ... sono sicura che ncora dell'altro verrà fuori ... ma non importa. 

certo che poi non capisco tutto il puritaneisimo che dmostrate nei confronti dei non registrati o dei cloni. ma scusate, il principio non è il medesimo? o si fanno due pesi e due misure?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Non so...questa vicenda mi ha colpito.
> Si scrivono..è evidente che cercano di rielaborare.Ma fa specie il fatto che abbiano bisogno dei commenti e della partecipazione degli altri per fare emergere i propri pensieri profondi.E' un po' come quella trasmissione di Barbareschi di qualche tempo fa: come si chiamava...tra moglie e marito?


ma no... sai cosa succede? dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, ti sembra di esserti già detto tutto. ti sembra di dire sempre le stesse cose...come un disco che si suonava tanti anni fa. parlarne magari in questo modo è forse una forma nuova...
se io per caso -ti faccio una ipotesi- avessi trovato mio marito in chat... capace che lo avrei riscoperto in modo diverso... proprio perché le parole scritte ci "allontanano e ci avvicinano" in modo diverso dal reale... e a volte, in caso di grossi sconquassi emotivi è persino bello mantenersi a una certa distanza fisica e comunicare con le parole... magari avessi potuto farlo io con mio marito...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai chiara la tipologia?.... adesso pensa di trattarci quotidianamente senza le doti di Giobbe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












   Brù se dovessi esaurire la pazienza di Giobbe.....puoi sempre chiedere aiuto alla Badessa, se non ricordo male dovrebbe avere sotto la tonaca.... un gatto a nove code.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Brù se dovessi esaurire la pazienza di Giobbe.....puoi sempre chiedere aiuto alla Badessa, se non ricordo male dovrebbe avere sotto la tonaca.... un gatto a nove code.


 
Abitualmente ha il cilicio, non in vita, lo tiene attaccato al rosario, non si sa mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abitualmente ha il cilicio, non in vita, lo tiene attaccato al rosario, non si sa mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rosario in ferro? gotico?
posso rapirti il marito per rubargli il rosario?
interesse puramente professionale, eh...


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> mah ... per me invece confrontarsi così può essere utile e costruttivo. lo trovo dunque appropriato ad una coppia speciale ...
> 
> sul versante reticenza/falsità con preciso riferimento ai rapporti nel forum ... sono sicura che ncora dell'altro verrà fuori ... ma non importa.
> 
> certo che poi non capisco tutto il puritaneisimo che dmostrate nei confronti dei non registrati o dei cloni. ma scusate, il principio non è il medesimo? o si fanno due pesi e due misure?


considerato che questo mio post non è stato commentato, lo riporto su. vorrei un parere: il 'non dirla tutta' (legittimo a mio avviso) di Bruja/Lancillotto in coa è differente dal 'non dirla tutta' di un clone (sempre che questo sia educato?)?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Abitualmente ha il cilicio, non in vita, lo tiene attaccato al rosario, non si sa mai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A portata di mano dunque, bene......mi sa che Lanci dovrà rinforzare l'armatura


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A portata di mano dunque, bene......mi sa che Lanci dovrà rinforzare l'armatura



Ma prima o poi dovrà pure toglierla, non fosse che per oliarla! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A portata di mano dunque, bene......mi sa che Lanci dovrà rinforzare l'armatura


ma no, che non c'è bisogno. se è previdente sarà di piombo visto le radiazioni emanate....


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> considerato che questo mio post non è stato commentato, lo riporto su. vorrei un parere: il 'non dirla tutta' (legittimo a mio avviso) di Bruja/Lancillotto in coa è differente dal 'non dirla tutta' di un clone (sempre che questo sia educato?)?


ma che paragoni fai, scusa?
uno sceglie di essere un clone, mica gli puntano una pistola alla tempia?
sempre che tu abbia ben presente cosa vuol dire clone... e non utente x non registrato. c'è una bella differenza...


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma che paragoni fai, scusa?
> uno sceglie di essere un clone, mica gli puntano una pistola alla tempia?
> sempre che tu abbia ben presente cosa vuol dire clone... e non utente x non registrato. c'è una bella differenza...


ma come ragioni? perchè scusami bruja e lancillotto avevano la pistola alla tempia?


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi dovrà pure toglierla, non fosse che per oliarla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


impossibile, è senza paura e senza macchia (d'olio)....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












qui lo dico e qui lo nego...........solidarietà per lancillotto...........


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ma come ragioni? perchè scusami bruja e lancillotto avevano la pistola alla tempia?


vado a intuito...lui si...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Ps: ma che vi frega? cosa avrebbero fatto di così straordinariamente scorretto?mah!


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ma no, che non c'è bisogno. se è previdente sarà di piombo visto le radiazioni emanate....


Io non irradio, illumino !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ma no, che non c'è bisogno. se è previdente sarà di piombo visto le radiazioni emanate....


hai presente Mr Bean quando va al laboratorio della scuola e diventa radioattivo, incollandosi addosso tutto quello che tocca?
wouuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhh 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  vuoi fare la stessa fine?


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Ps: ma che vi frega? cosa avrebbero fatto di così straordinariamente scorretto?mah!


appunto!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi dovrà pure toglierla, non fosse che per oliarla!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicuramente......mi immagino la scena, Lanci inseguito dalla Badessa che rotea il cilicio sulla testa.


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Sicuramente......mi immagino la scena, Lanci inseguito dalla Badessa che rotea il cilicio sulla testa.


Stai scherzando? La Badessa lo aspetta a Canossa!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

ho capito tutto ... mi ritiro in buon ordine ...


----------



## Bruja (10 Ottobre 2007)

*sarah*



sarah ha detto:


> ho capito tutto ... mi ritiro in buon ordine ...


perchè mai, devi andare? 
Bruja


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ho capito tutto ... mi ritiro in buon ordine ...


ma no sarah...adesso sono io a non capire....anche se detto fra noi dovrei farmi i beep miei ma a volte non ce la faccio......


----------



## sarah (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> perchè mai, devi andare?
> Bruja


bruja con quest'ultima battuta sei scesa molto nel mio gradimento ... quand'è così ... saluti!! (prima che partano gli insulti)


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non irradio, illumino !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi più illuminante che radiosa?
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ce devo pensà......


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai scherzando? La Badessa lo aspetta a Canossa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Povero Lanci.


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai presente Mr Bean quando va al laboratorio della scuola e diventa radioattivo, incollandosi addosso tutto quello che tocca?
> wouuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> ...


soldi a palate facendo il deficiente? siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (10 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> beh, guarda, io invece, non ho avuto questa impressione.
> uno perchè nessuno obbligava lancillotto a scrivere dei suoi problemi nel forum e due perchè se a uno non interessa recuperare il rapporto con la moglie, non spende tempo a scrivere in un forum.
> per dire... se a posto del Lanzy, c'era mio marito, avrebbe scritto che lui non ha tempo e voglia di discutere niente e magari vi avrebbe pure esortato a darmi una mano... a voi... tanto per non smentirsi mai..
> e mi sa che anche il marito di Amarax sarebbe capace di fare come il mio..


....forse lo obbligava l'incapacità e la mancanza di voglia di ascoltare della moglie.......
quando in una coppia succede quello che è successo a bruja e a lancillotto e con quelle modalità, specie se accade dopo anni di convivenza, non sempre semplici (stando a quanto si legge nei vari post di entrambi) è un po' difficile per quanto tu possa cospargerti il capo di cenere, che il compagno che hai tradito  deluso e ferito sia disposto ad ascoltarti stando in silenzio e senza intervenire....e allora la chiacchierata chiarificatrice diventa un inferno (spesso -e lo dico per esperienza personale- con porte sbattute e piatti rotti)....di qui, credo la necessità di mostrare nero su bianco e senza interruzioni quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri le sensazioni i dubbi i timori....perchè il destinatario delle parole DEBBA  leggerle con tutta l'attenzione e rifletterci sopra.....
intanto a bruja e lancy......che vada come è meglio per voi...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....forse lo obbligava l'incapacità e la mancanza di voglia di ascoltare della moglie.......
> quando in una coppia succede quello che è successo a bruja e a lancillotto e con quelle modalità, specie se accade dopo anni di convivenza, non sempre semplici (stando a quanto si legge nei vari post di entrambi) è un po' difficile per quanto tu possa cospargerti il capo di cenere, che il compagno che hai tradito deluso e ferito sia disposto ad ascoltarti stando in silenzio e senza intervenire....e allora la chiacchierata chiarificatrice diventa un inferno (spesso -e lo dico per esperienza personale- con porte sbattute e piatti rotti)....di qui, credo la necessità di mostrare nero su bianco e senza interruzioni quelli che sono i tuoi pensieri le sensazioni i dubbi i timori....perchè il destinatario delle parole DEBBA leggerle con tutta l'attenzione e rifletterci sopra.....
> intanto a bruja e lancy......che vada come è meglio per voi...


allora, scusami, ma tu non hai idea di come sia un marito che non ha voglia di ascoltare la moglie... 
vuoi che te ne presenti uno?
vorrei qui Amarax, per sapere se suo marito si sarebbe esposto -al pari del mio- alla gogna in veste di marito fedifrago... ah, se se come no...
della serie arrangiatevi, sostenetevi che io ci ho altro da fare e arrivederci...


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Dererum e persa...*

Sinceramente non capisco nè l'imbarazzo nè il sentirsi presi in giro dal comportamento di Lancy e Bruja.

Personalmente avevo le mie ragioni per pensare che le cose stessero come ha poi detto Bruja (una persona ha condiviso con me questo e sa di cosa parlo) ma questo loro porsi io l'ho trovato sinceramente una semplice richiesta di aiuto e perchè no, di fiducia nei confronti di tutti noi.

Fiducia nel senso che tramite la visuale di altri, di noi, di chi ha commentato e spesso anche con veemenza partendo ovviamente dal proprio vissuto, hanno (spero) arricchito il loro confronto, che è stato schietto e a volte partendo da un punto si trovati proiettati da tutt'altra parte proprio grazie a quel confronto.
Il loro confronto, se letto ora, è tra quelli più schietti che si siano letti qui sopra...e non direi proprio che se le siano risparmiate, condizionati da ciò che sono nel reale!

Siete pentiti di aver loro dato eventualmente una mano?

Io sinceramente per niente!

E se ho confidato qualcosa di personale a Bruja, con cui ho maggiore confidenza che con lancy (a livello di frequentazione virtuale datata) , non riesco assolutamente a credere che questo possa esser arrivato all'orecchio di lancy... e lo stesso, per quel che conosco di lancy, se l'avessi confidato a lui.

Non escludo che vi possano essere anche altri rapporti "personali" e non solo virtuali su questo forum, come in quasi tutti i forum, ma se "battezziamo" una persona degna della nostra fiducia e della nostra confidenza, questa valutazione esula sicuramente dai quei rapporti con altri... se poi così non fosse, perchè quella persona non era poi così degna, vorrebbe dire che ho sbagliato la mia valutazione, ma probabilmente questo non sarebbe legato al suo rapportarsi e a come si rapporta con altri.

Quanto a ciò che diceva sarah, non vedo la stretta correlazione con la questione dei cloni (ben differenti dai non registrati che "vivono" di propria identità): qui ognuno mostra ciò che preferisce far vedere, poi ci sarà sempre chi è più sincero, chi più aperto e chi meno... la "confessione" di Bruja e lancy io la continuo a vedere come prova e conferma della validità di entrambi nei rapporti con gli altri utenti.

E per questo continueranno ad avere la mia incondizionata stima e amicizia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (sempre che loro vogliano la mia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2007)

*stile*

Il mio stile comporta più l'esprimere quel che provo che esprimere giudizi sugli altri.Ma esprimere quel che mi provoca disagio lo vivo come un segno di trasparenza.
Io ho espresso disagio e ne ho spiegato le ragioni, credo, e questo non implica una critica per una modalità di confronto che per loro è risultata produttiva e a cui sono lieta di aver dato il mio contributo, se positivo lo sapranno loro.
Ma il disagio non è relativo al loro rapporto o al dialogo in merito, ma rispetto a come percepivo Bruja cioè come una donna che i suoi personali problemi li aveva superati mentre così non era.
Poi se ci sono altri frequentatori che come non registrati o registrati o nick sono reticenti è altra questione: non hanno il peso che ha Bruja in questa comunity.
La questione della riservatezza non mi ha neppure sfiorata: se mi fido, mi fido.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il mio stile comporta più l'esprimere quel che provo che esprimere giudizi sugli altri.Ma esprimere quel che mi provoca disagio lo vivo come un segno di trasparenza.
> Io ho espresso disagio e ne ho spiegato le ragioni, credo, e questo non implica una critica per una modalità di confronto che per loro è risultata produttiva e a cui sono lieta di aver dato il mio contributo, se positivo lo sapranno loro.
> Ma il disagio non è relativo al loro rapporto o al dialogo in merito, ma rispetto a come percepivo Bruja cioè come una donna che i suoi personali problemi li aveva superati mentre così non era.
> Poi se ci sono altri frequentatori che come non registrati o registrati o nick sono reticenti è altra questione: *non hanno il peso che ha Bruja in questa comunity*.
> La questione della riservatezza non mi ha neppure sfiorata: se mi fido, mi fido.


Io la visione "dell'umanità" di Bruja in quel contesto la trovo semplicemente bellissima!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E me la fa sentire ancora più vicina...dici che son strano!??!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io la visione "dell'umanità" di Bruja in quel contesto la trovo semplicemente bellissima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo.
Ma non c'entra con quel che ho detto io...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

L'ora è tarda, ma oggi pomeriggio avevo visto alcuni interventi che volevo commentare ed ora che sono appena giunto a casa, leggo che la situazione per certi versi è degenerata.

Questo è un post destinato a tutti, ma soprattutto a persone come dererumnatura e persa/ritrovata che trovano difficile digerire quanto successo.

La storia parte da molto lontano, addirittura da tradimento.it, quindi potrei dire circa 5 anni fa.

Bruja già scriveva sul forum e mi disse di andare a leggerlo perchè lo trovava interessante, onestamente io non ci trovavo nulla di davvero interessante da perderci del tempo, anche perchè dato l'oggetto del forum e il fatto che ormai erano dirca due anni che io mi confrontavo con lei per il mio tradimento, vedevo il forum come un ulteriore dito puntato contro. Comunque entrai e mi misi a con molti utenti, non avevo voglia di raccontare la mia storia, anche perchè Bruja non desiderava si sapesse che eravamo insieme, quindi diventava difficile "raccontarsi", dare delle descrizioni e non trovare punti in comune che ci legassero.

Ecco che fu gioco forza non parlare mai del vissuto personale.

Passò tradimento.it, passò pure metropolis fino ad arrivare a tradimento.net.
Sono circa 3 anni che questo sito è in piedi, ma io non avevo il tempo, ne la voglia di entrarci perchè anche dal primo forum ho avuto problemi perchè ricevetti mail e messaggi privati molto equivoci, ed io avevo già abbastanza problemi per decidere che fosse meglio allontanarsi.

Lo scorso anno ho provato a venire su questo forum perchè Bruja mi diceva che si era formato un gruppo di amici con i quali il rapporto era molto bello e valeva la pena fermarsi a leggere. Lo feci e rimasi qui.

A Novembre 2006 non avevo nessuna intenzione di raccontare la mia storia, ma nell'arco di un mese, dopo ennesimi chiarimenti in casa e dubbi su cosa era giusto e cosa sbagliato, ho deciso di "usare" questo spazio non per raccontarmi, ma per discutere in modo astratto del mio problema. Se andate a leggere i primi accenni al mio tradimento, non troverete nulla che possa far capire chi sono, come vivo, con chi sono stato, e cosa davvero pensavo. Ho insomma adottato la tecnica che si usa nelle terapie di gruppo, non si focalizza un problema, ma si prende un argomento e si stimola la gente a parlarne.

Può sembrare brutto e utilitaristico, ma in questo modo sono stati sviscerati molti più problemi di quanto non possiate immaginare perchè non avete idea di quanto mi avete aiutato a comprendere.

Dopo diverso tempo e centinaia di post dove ho accettato anche le vostre critiche più spietate, ho dato dei riferimenti più precisi fino ad arrivare a raccontare la storia al 90%.

Dite che si sentite prese in giro, o pensate che io possa non aver detto nulla perchè condizionato dalla presenza di Bruja sul forum, vi confesso che in alcuni casi dopo dei miei post ho litigato in casa perchè lei leggendo le mie parole a tirato conclusioni che ci hanno portato ad ulteriori discussioni che hanno fatto chiarezza.

Io non ho cambiato i fatti perchè lei leggeva, ho solo evitato di usare dei riferimenti che mettessero LEI in quel ruolo ormai noto!

Per riprendere l'ultimo messaggio di Fedifrago, posso assicurarti che non so assolutamente con chi lei è stata in contatto, anche se quasi tutto il forum, e non so assolutamente nulla dei dialoghi intercorsi tra lei e tutti i suoi interlocutori. Allo stesso modo lei non conosce nulla delle conversazioni che ho avuto io, anche se le ho sempre detto chi erano e il livello della conversazione, purtroppo io era "più a rischio" e dovevo per forza essere più trasparente, ma fortunatamente in quasi tutti i casi mi è bastato dirle il nick che non voleva sapere altro perchè per lei era già garanzia di serietà.

A questo punto non ho altro da aggiungere, non so se abbiate motivo per sentirvi offesi, io posso dirvi che ne io, ne Bruja abbiamo mai avuto l'intenzione di prendere in giro nessuno. Se solo vi soffermate a contare quanti post ha scritto Bruja, vi renderete conto di quanto ha fatto perchè questo luogo diventasse quello che è oggi e forse, proprio per quello che è diventato, questa notizia poteva essere pubblicata.

Siete un bel gruppo di persone e insieme avete la capacità di sviscerare ogni argomento, non lasciatevi accecare da una notizia che non avrebbe cambiato nulla alle vostre argomentazioni, anzi, forse proprio il fatto di conscersi così, ha reso più spontanee le vostre opinioni che diversamente sarebbero state condizionate dal vostro personale rapporto con me o con lei.

Pensate invece che il gesto di Bruja nel raccontare questa storia è invece un segno di stima verso tutti voi.......

Adesso decisamente devo andare a dormire, la notte scorsa ho dormito 4 ore e sono in piedi dalle 6:30, meno male che domani posso lasciare la sveglia suonare.

Un caldo saluto a tutti


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma non c'entra con quel che ho detto io...


Come non c'entra? 

Il peso che tu (e non solo tu) dai a Bruja è bene o male legato alla sua "distaccata saggezza", alla sua "esperienza di vita" o presunta tale...che la rende, come qualcuno ha commentato, quasi "asessuata", un'entità quasi astratta, lontana dall'esser toccata direttamente da passioni e coinvolgimenti ...dico male?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A questo invece contrapponevo come la sentivo io in questo caso, ovvero "umana" fatta di carne e sangue, che partecipa con anche la propria sofferenza e i propri lividi alle discussioni...per questo ancor più VERA e SINCERA quando esprime valutazione su vissuti che posson essere anche i suoi! 

Non so se mi son capito !!


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io la visione "dell'umanità" di Bruja in quel contesto la trovo semplicemente bellissima!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie per questi segnali di stima.......

quella corazzata che porta il nome di Bruja ha il cuore che è un budino alla vaniglia


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Ops...*

Sovrapposto con quello di lancy... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbeh, notte a tutti anche da me...e un caldo abbraccio anche a te lancy!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'ora è tarda, ma oggi pomeriggio avevo visto alcuni interventi che volevo commentare ed ora che sono appena giunto a casa, leggo che la situazione per certi versi è degenerata.
> 
> Questo è un post destinato a tutti, ma soprattutto a persone come dererumnatura e persa/ritrovata che trovano difficile digerire quanto successo.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente *"* *cristallino "*


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> L'ora è tarda, ma oggi pomeriggio avevo visto alcuni interventi che volevo commentare ed ora che sono appena giunto a casa, leggo che la situazione per certi versi è degenerata.
> 
> Questo è un post destinato a tutti, ma soprattutto a persone come dererumnatura e persa/ritrovata che trovano difficile digerire quanto successo.
> 
> ...


Se questa esperienza vi ha aiutato ne sono solo contenta.
Ma come diceva Persa Bruja entrando qui senza raccontare nulla di sè è riuscita a dare di sè un'immagine diversa da quella reale, ovvero quella di una donna risolta e in pace con sè stessa.abbiamo scoperto che non è così.non cambia certo l'affetto che proviamo per lei.ma di certo io non me lo aspettavo.e non capisco perchè in un forum in cui tutti cercano di parlare di sè stessi e del proprio vissuto proprio lei abbia deciso sin dall'inizio di nascondere la sua di esperienza.trovo sia un non partecipare con le stesse carte che hanno anche gli altri.che problema c'è? non voleva essere identificata con una categoria o con l'altra?rimanere al di sopra di ogni possibile identificazione?non lo capisco.non da lei, che è la prima che per cercare di capire meglio gli altri chiede: raccontaci meglio di te.
Sono sempre stata schietta.e lo sono anche ora.questo è il motivo dei miei commenti.sono anche dubbiosa sulla motivazione che avete apportato per giustificare questa dichiarazione: lei non vole che tu racconti bugie...mah...onestamente mi sembra una fragile giustificazione...perchè proprio ora?perchè in questo modo...perchè quel titolo: Bruja per Bruja...quel titolo dichiara un gesto fatto per sè stessa...non per evitare a  Lancillotto di mentire...

comunque questo è un forum...siamo nel mondo virtuale e ognuno può celare tutto quello che vuole...non ci sarà mai modo di verificare la realtà.
ciao.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come non c'entra?
> 
> Il peso che tu (e non solo tu) dai a Bruja è bene o male legato alla sua "distaccata saggezza", alla sua "esperienza di vita" o presunta tale...che la rende, come qualcuno ha commentato, quasi "asessuata", un'entità quasi astratta, lontana dall'esser toccata direttamente da passioni e coinvolgimenti ...dico male?
> 
> ...


Esatto.dici bene.La ma reazione è proprio nei confronti di quella distaccata saggezza......Dici bene.Ora è più VERA!Lasciamo stare più sincera.MA PIU' VERA SI!! 
Bruja, benvenuta nel nostro mondo.Ben scesa tra di noi.


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Lancillotto*

Con tutto il rispetto per le vostre vicende personali, a me non cambia nulla.Il fatto che gli utenti abbiano una vita privata, e qualcuno di essi si conosca, o si frequenti a vario titolo, personalmente non mi offende.

Mi ha stupito, all'inizio, certo...ma non sposta di una virgola proprio nulla.
Se aveste deciso dinon parlare, lo avrei ritenuto normale.

Anche io ho omesso di rivelare alcune cose della mia vita privata, ma non per questo mi sento falsa.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Se questa esperienza vi ha aiutato ne sono solo contenta.
> Ma come diceva Persa Bruja entrando qui senza raccontare nulla di sè è riuscita a dare di sè un'immagine diversa da quella reale, ovvero quella di una donna risolta e in pace con sè stessa.abbiamo scoperto che non è così.non cambia certo l'affetto che proviamo per lei.ma di certo io non me lo aspettavo.e non capisco perchè in un forum in cui tutti cercano di parlare di sè stessi e del proprio vissuto proprio lei abbia deciso sin dall'inizio di nascondere la sua di esperienza.trovo sia un non partecipare con le stesse carte che hanno anche gli altri.che problema c'è? non voleva essere identificata con una categoria o con l'altra?rimanere al di sopra di ogni possibile identificazione?non lo capisco.non da lei, che è la prima che per cercare di capire meglio gli altri chiede: raccontaci meglio di te.
> Sono sempre stata schietta.e lo sono anche ora.questo è il motivo dei miei commenti.sono anche dubbiosa sulla motivazione che avete apportato per giustificare questa dichiarazione: lei non vole che tu racconti bugie...mah...onestamente mi sembra una fragile giustificazione...perchè proprio ora?perchè in questo modo...perchè quel titolo: Bruja per Bruja...quel titolo dichiara un gesto fatto per sè stessa...non per evitare a Lancillotto di mentire...
> 
> ...


 
Non capisco cosa trovi di strano in "un forum", il forum è un luogo diverso dove cambiano le persone??? Si dice sempre che internet è il lugo degli incontri virtuali, cosa rende un forum diverso? Alla fine io credo sempre che le persone sono quelle che si conoscono giorno per giorno, e che si "spogliano" con i loro tempi e i loro modi.

Probabilmente non ti intendi di psicoterapia, io non sono un esperto in materia, ma ti assicuro che se devo chiedere un consiglio, o se devo farmi riparare l'auto, non vado dal meccanico che va a piedi perchè ha sempre l'auto in riparazione.

In questo forum esiste un "moderatore" che pur non avendo la possibilità di bloccare l'accesso agli utenti (per scelte opportune), svolge la sua funzione con la dialettica. Questo moderatore ha sempre cercato il modo di rendere piacevole il dialogo ed il confronto, non ha mai allontanto nessuno, e anche quando qualche utente è "uscito" dalle righe, lo si è accompagnato per mano, fino a renderlo un buon compagno di discussione.

Io a questo punto ti chiedo: sinceramente tu se ti dovessi confrontare con qualcuno che reputi messo peggio di te, vero o falso che sia perchè la tua opinione si basa anche sulla presunzione dello stato dell'altro, davvero pensi di adottare i suoi consigli???? Io non ci credo!!!!

Per farti un altro esempio, alcuni anni fa volendo fare una nuova displicina marziale e scegliere un posto qui vicino a casa, sono andato a vedere una lezione perchè ero incuriosito dal volantino che avevo trovato. Sono rimasto li due ore ad osservare la lezione e me ne sono andato quando ho capito l'incapacità di quel maestro che era stato bravo a fasi pubblicità. Non sono riuscito a dargli una seconda possibilità, mi ha talmente deluso ciò che ho visto, che non ho nemmeno chiesto informazioni circa il corso.

A questo punto, non credo di avere altra da aggiungere, ..... no....
Perchè oggi, perchè con questa scusa......

Il perchè oggi te l'ho anche motivato: si "matura", ci si sente più sicuri, ormai la sua figura è consolidata, e sa che le persone che si sono rapportate a lei fino ad oggi, non hanno problemi a continuare a farlo

Questa scusa?? Ti assicuro che proprio leggendo questo thread mi rendo conto che almeno la metà dei partecipanti sapevano questa cosa, un'altra buona percentuale lo sospettava, chi non si era mai posto questa domanda sono solo le persone che frequentano poco il forum, oppure che non ne avevano motivo.

"Bruja per Bruja" ti sempre un messaggio egoistico?
Può anche essere, solo lei in questo caso può rispondere, ma adesso ci mettiamo a sindacare anche l'oggetto di un post facendo della dietrologia????

Mi sembra che il tuo appunto sia più "personale", del tipo "non si è confidata con me, allora non è una buona amica!!", io invece ti chiedo "se mai hai avuto bisogno di lei, lei per te c'era o ti ha ignorato????". Si guardano sempre le cose dal lato di quello che non ci è stato dato subito, ma ci dimentichiamo velocemente di quello che ci è stato dato da sempre.

L'arte del convivere credo sia lapiù difficile da attuare, anche su un forum, le relazioni sociali sono sempre in precario equilibrio, è l'intelligenza delle persone che consente di mantenere sempre più stabile quell'equilibrio.

Non credo proprio che nessuno qui debba sentirsi offeso e insultato per questo, ho letto tante di quelle cose che mi hanno disgustato eppure, tutti a rispondere chi divertito, chi scocciato, ma l'arma dell'ignorare i contenuti offensivi, nessuno l'ha mai utilizzata. Quando a pranzo mi mangia sempre champagne e caviale, non accettiamo più di mangiarci un hamburger e una coca cola..........

Non credo di aver altro da aggiungere a questo argomento


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto per le vostre vicende personali, a me non cambia nulla.Il fatto che gli utenti abbiano una vita privata, e qualcuno di essi si conosca, o si frequenti a vario titolo, personalmente non mi offende.
> 
> Mi ha stupito, all'inizio, certo...ma non sposta di una virgola proprio nulla.
> Se aveste deciso dinon parlare, lo avrei ritenuto normale.
> ...


E' esattamente questo il concetto di tutto!

Il fatto di parlarne o non parlarne ti assicuro che è stata da sempre una sua scelta perchè per me era assolutamente indifferente, quindi non creandomi problemi ho scelto di appoggiare il suo desiderio. Molte scelte in coppia si fanno nella fiducia che hai nel partner, quindi ho deciso di assecondarla.

Anch'io ho trovato strano farlo ORA, ma anche qui, lei mi ha chiesto se ero contrario alla decisione che aveva preso, ma dato che la cosa mi lasciava ancora indifferente, la notizia è diventata UFFICIALE e sottolineo UFFICIALE perchè troppe persone lo avevano capito


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

" Uomini e donne" docet.

Non aggiungo altro


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*sarah*



sarah ha detto:


> bruja con quest'ultima battuta sei scesa molto nel mio gradimento ... quand'è così ... saluti!! (prima che partano gli insulti)


Guarda che hai marchianamente frainteso, ero proprio preoccupata che volessi andartene perchè c'era una discussione a mio avviso pretestuosa.
Mi spiace che tu abbia capito male e la faccina era davvero di saluto affettuoso.
Scusami... davvero, si è trattato proprio un malinteso.
Ti saluto con affetto, e io in caso, e mai a te, di insulti non ne ho mai scritti.
Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> allora, scusami, ma tu non hai idea di come sia un marito che non ha voglia di ascoltare la moglie...
> vuoi che te ne presenti uno?
> vorrei qui Amarax, per sapere se suo marito si sarebbe esposto -al pari del mio- alla gogna in veste di marito fedifrago... ah, se se come no...
> della serie arrangiatevi, sostenetevi che io ci ho altro da fare e arrivederci...


beh...di mariti che non vogliono ascoltare la moglie ne ho sposato uno...e non solo non ascolta, ma qundo qualche volta ha sentito (e ho scritto sentito non ascoltato)....non ha capito se n'è fregato ed è riuscito a rigirare la frittata a modo suo facendomi sentire piccola inutile e imbecille....alla faccia dell'autostima...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> beh...di mariti che non vogliono ascoltare la moglie ne ho sposato uno...e non solo non ascolta, ma qundo qualche volta ha sentito (e ho scritto sentito non ascoltato)....non ha capito se n'è fregato ed è riuscito a rigirare la frittata a modo suo facendomi sentire piccola inutile e imbecille....alla faccia dell'autostima...


praticamente la fotocopia del mio... non è riuscito a farmi sentire piccola, ma trasparente sì.


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Per tutti*

Ho letto le molte motivazoni portate su questa faccenda.
Non esistono torti o ragioni esiste il sentire di ognuno di voi che è più che rispettabile e lecito.
Mi spiace che si possa pensare che siccome ho un perscorso da fare nel mio vissuto di coppia, possa considerarmi una donna irrisolta... non si è irrisolte per questo, si è al massimo di fronte a problematiche e dinamiche che si evolvono, ma tanto più una personalità è complessa e tanto più è lungo il percorso, ed a complessità, proprio perchè svisceriamo tutto, io e Lancillotto non scherziamo.
Inoltre e lo dico solo a titolo esemplificativo e non come scusa di cui tutto sommato non ho bisogno, perchè vorrei essere capita e non fraintesa, quando capita che tante persone scrivono alle varie Schelotto o similari nessuno si meraviglia che loro non dicano nulla di sè, perchè siccome siamo di fronte a dei professionisti è giusto raccontar loro la nostra vita e pagarli per questo.
Io non sono una terapeuta, sono solo me stessa, ma ho potuto verificare che spesso il mio aiuto è servito a risolvere questioni difficili e pesanti.  Bene lo faccio perchè trovo sia bello e giusto aiutare dove possibile, e non sempre o non solo per acquisire cognizioni di esperienze differenti. E se anche fosse così non sarebbe alla stressa stregua di quello che fanno proprio gli psicologi? 
Ovvio che non pretendo comprensione o condivisione, ho solo detto la mia opinione in merito perchè credo che una cosa sia l'indole, il carattere e la statura di una persona ed altro il suo vissuto.  Scusate, adesso lo faccio io l'affondo, ci sono persone che per come si presentano e per come si confidano farebbero pensare che non riescono a ragionare o hanno una doppia visuale della realtà, eppure sono persone intelligenti, gradevoli, simpatiche e umanissime ma che poi nel reale sono tutt'affatto differenti perchè non si comportano come predicano. Non chiedetemi informazioni in merito, ma è peggio essere sinceri e confidenti a tempo, quando le cose necessitano anche di queste chiarezze o dipingersi in un modo e poi essere nel reale/virtuale di ben altra "stoffa".  Chi dunque inganna, travisa, offre di sè un'immagine contraffatta?.  
Ma è anche vero che siamo nel virtuale.... di che meravigliarsi.
Grazie per la solita pazienza ed attenzione.
Bruja


----------



## MK (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja non entro nel merito. Vi mando un abbraccio. E basta.


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Non capisco cosa trovi di strano in "un forum", il forum è un luogo diverso dove cambiano le persone??? Si dice sempre che internet è il lugo degli incontri virtuali, cosa rende un forum diverso? Alla fine io credo sempre che le persone sono quelle che si conoscono giorno per giorno, e che si "spogliano" con i loro tempi e i loro modi.
> 
> *Probabilmente non ti intendi di psicoterapia, io non sono un esperto in materia, ma ti assicuro che se devo chiedere un consiglio, o se devo farmi riparare l'auto, non vado dal meccanico che va a piedi perchè ha sempre l'auto in riparazione.*
> 
> ...


 
Sono entrata qui non perchè pensavo ci fossero esperti a cui chiedere consigli ma perchè volevo confrontarmi con persone che parlavano di sè e si confrontavano portando ad esempio le proprie esperienze.Per me non c'è chi 'sta messo peggio di me' ma chi vive momenti e situazioni più o meno difficili.
D'altra parte ti contraddici perchè prima dici che se devi chiedere un consiglio non lo chiedi al meccanico che ha l'auto sempre in riparazione però poi ringrazi tutti coloro che qui sul forum ti hanno dato una mano coi loro commenti pur essendo persone con problemi come i tuoi se non peggiori.E proprio a questo mi riferivo: all'essere tutti insieme sulla stessa barca.
Capisco che Bruja non avesse voglia di parlare ma questo tuo post di risposta ai miei non sta proprio in piedi.
Ad ogni modo, faccenda superata.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> " Uomini e donne" docet.
> 
> Non aggiungo altro


Mi quoto da sola


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi quoto da sola


 
Sii più esplicita perchè non tutti guardano le trasmissioni della De Filippi.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Sono entrata qui non perchè pensavo ci fossero esperti a cui chiedere consigli ma perchè volevo confrontarmi con persone che parlavano di sè e si confrontavano portando ad esempio le proprie esperienze.Per me non c'è chi 'sta messo peggio di me' ma chi vive momenti e situazioni più o meno difficili.
> *D'altra parte ti contraddici perchè prima dici che se devi chiedere un consiglio non lo chiedi al meccanico che ha l'auto sempre in riparazione però poi ringrazi tutti coloro che qui sul forum ti hanno dato una mano coi loro commenti pur essendo persone con problemi come i tuoi se non peggiori.*E proprio a questo mi riferivo: all'essere tutti insieme sulla stessa barca.
> Capisco che Bruja non avesse voglia di parlare ma questo tuo post di risposta ai miei non sta proprio in piedi.
> Ad ogni modo, faccenda superata.


A tutti i costi ti ostini a cercare la VERITA' che non esiste.

Io non mi sono contraddetto dato che non ho chiesto consiglio a nessuno, ho esposto dei fatti e ho letto i commenti. In molti ambiti si adotta una tecnica chiamata BRAIN STORMING - Tempesta di cervelli!!

Con questa tecnica si porta un problema alla conoscenza di tante persone che non hanno la capacità o la competenza per risolverlo, però chi dirige il dibattito ha le necessarie informazioni per riuscire a catturare le idee che possono essere geniali se sfruttate nel miglior modo. Questa tecnica la pratico da molti anni nel campo informatico e ho sempre ottenuto splendidi successi, qui ho fatto la medesima cosa.

Tu invece ti contraddici dicendo che sei entrata per parlare con persone che "parlavano di se" e proprio ora che hai la possibilità di conoscere la realtà dei fatti, ti scandalizzi e alzi le obiezioni.

Forse è meglio che rivedi la tua posizione


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> *A tutti i costi ti ostini a cercare la VERITA' che non esiste.*
> 
> Io non mi sono contraddetto dato che non ho chiesto consiglio a nessuno, ho esposto dei fatti e ho letto i commenti. In molti ambiti si adotta una tecnica chiamata BRAIN STORMING - Tempesta di cervelli!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> A tutti i costi ti ostini a cercare la VERITA' che non esiste.
> 
> Io non mi sono contraddetto dato che non ho chiesto consiglio a nessuno, ho esposto dei fatti e ho letto i commenti. In molti ambiti si adotta una tecnica chiamata BRAIN STORMING - Tempesta di cervelli!!
> 
> ...


 
Nella premura di scrivere mi sono accorto solo ora di aver espresso un concetto che può risultare offensivo perchè con questa tecnica non si intende affermare che si parla con persone stupide, ma semplicemente che non avendo la VISIONE D'INSIEME delle cose, non possono conoscere la vera entità del problema. il non conoscere tutti gli elementi in gioco, lascia la libertà ai partecipanti di pronunciare qualsiasi cosa gli venga in mente perchè è consapevole di essere un voce del coro, e io ho più volte sottolineato che quando parlavo del mio problema, non avevo esposto tutti i fatti perchè non volevo parlare in prima persona, ma per concetti astratti.

Solo alla fine, solo a febbraio-marzo i miei post erano più puntuali e precisi......


----------



## Old Compos mentis (11 Ottobre 2007)

Frequentavo Tradimento.it, ho frequentato anche Metropolis per poi approdare qui su Tradimento.net
Il nickname "Bruja" quindi non mi era affatto nuovo, come altrettanto non lo era il nickname "Lancillotto", seppure mi sia ben guardata dal fare "cameratesche chiacchierate" per creare il gruppetto virtuale di amici del botta e risposta.
Mi trovo a leggere questo post e mi vien da sorridere. 
Sorrido nel vedere la reazione stizzita di alcuni e sorrido anche, di converso, nel vedere quanto dietro una facciata di solida autorità si celino debolezze.
Sorrido anche pensando che questo "nascondersi" si sia perpetrato per anni e soprattutto sia stato elaborato in ogni dettaglio. Ricordo che un utente di Metropolis mi chiamò al telefono e parlando del forum ne venne fuori il nickname "Bruja" che per me fino a quel momento non era altro che un nickname intravisto tra una pagina e l'altra, di cui nulla sapevo (parimenti dicasi anche per gli altri utenti, proprio perché per ME il virtuale è e deve restare tale e ben poco mi importa di sapere il vissuto della persona con cui parlo). Questo tizio mi descrisse la Bruja come una "signora anziana di 60/80 anni con una grande saggezza dettata dalla sua età". Ripensandoci, sorrido, rido.
Volutamente evito accuratamente di stringere alleanze e farmi parte di gruppetti, perché il virtuale, ripeto, è e deve restare tale, a costo anche di risultare antipatica, distaccata, presuntuosa, primadonna. Lo faccio perché questo ne è... dietro quel nickname ci sono vissuti che per natura stessa non si raccontano, perché noi stessi non vogliamo averne consapevolezza, perché dietro quei nickname si celano gli stessi dissapori, gioie e anche e soprattutto malfidenza e ricerca di protezione che ci animano. 
Non ho mai creduto all'idea del "saggio", non ho mai creduto tantomeno all'etichetta di "idiota". Siamo in alternanza continua saggi ed idioti, a seconda dei modi, dei tempi, dello stato d'animo, della disponibilità.
Non giudico nessuno, ripeto, la mia reazione è un solo sorridere:
sorridere verso chi ha creato il "mito bruja" ed ora se ne sente "tradito" e sorridere verso chi si è voluto credere "il mito bruja" ma altro non è che una persona come tante, saggia ed idiota in alternanza.
Con tutto il rispetto, di dio ne esiste uno solo e certamente non scrive in tradimento.net


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> " Uomini e donne" docet.
> 
> Non aggiungo altro


.


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Compos*

Esattamente, soprattutto quando il giudizio su qualcuno è un pre-giudizio, quindi un giudicare quello che in proprio si vuole intuire o pensare di quella persona e dolersene poi se è semplicemente diversa.
Non sono un mito, non sono una roccia e neppure un'idiota o una persona che non sa affrontare la vita, solo che non sempre e non tutti hanno lo stesso modo di confrontarsi o di esporsi. A me fa sorridere invece che ci si rammarichi di qualcosa che una volta idealizzato dovrebbe mantenere le promesse che mai furono pronunciate.
Quanto al chi io sia, ho spesso parlato di me pubblicamente, nel tempo ho detto cosa ho fatto in passato, come mi sono confrontata con la vita, che sono una persona con un'età matura... non proprio geriatrica 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , e mille altre piccole cose e particolari del mio vivere. Quindi non un'entità astratta ma una normale persona con pregi e difetti come tutti... di quello che ALTRI hanno dipinto o ricamato di me perchè dovrei prenderne carico? 
Ho sufficiente iroria da aver inventato una Badessa che è una rompiscatole autorizzata e mette alla berlina certi risvolti talari (non mai la religione)... Insomma un teatrino in cui tutti diventano attori.
Spesso mi prendo in giro e partecipo alle rimbeccate giocose. Davvero dove è questa persona che della "saggezza e dell'essere distaccata" pare abbia fatto un piedistallo? Io sono forse dotata di buonsenso e certamente per carattere riesco ad avere un certo distacco dalle cose che mi permette una visuale meno partigiana, ma questo è quanto.
Comunque credo che la questione sia stata abbastanza chiarita, con Dererum si è trovata una via d'intesa sulle opinioni e chi ancora si sentisse in qualche modo segnato da quanto ho detto sappia che pur accettando critiche e valutazioni mai e poi mai, in quello che ho trattato nel forum e individualmente, ho tradito la fiducia, la discrezione ed il rispetto de devo a chi mi affida pensieri, confidenze, speranze o timori.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


 
Il tuo sta diventando un FRAGOROSO SILENZIO!!!!!


----------



## elle (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A me fa sorridere invece che ci si rammarichi di qualcosa che una volta idealizzato dovrebbe mantenere le promesse che mai furono pronunciate.
> 
> ... di quello che ALTRI hanno dipinto o ricamato di me perchè dovrei prenderne carico?


Resto ammirata dalla tua pazienza.


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*elle*



elle ha detto:


> Resto ammirata dalla tua pazienza.


Non è pazienza, cerco solo di far capire capendo io stessa mentre parlo e scrivo.
Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> .


 
e virgola...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

Mh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sostanzialmente, con tutto l'affetto e la simpatia che posso avere verso i "nostri", a me questo 3d ispira e anzi consolida, un'idea che ho chiara da un pò.

Il virtuale (come viene definito questo posto ed altri) non ha per tutti la stessa valenza.

Sostanzialmente direi che si divide in due approcci diversi.

Chi lo usa come virtuale davvero. Cioè finge di essere qualcun'altro del tutto. O si fa più bello di come è e cioè come probabilmente vorrebbe essere. O tira fuori gli aspetti di se che per svariati motivi nel reale restano nascosti. O non so cos'altro ancora...

Chi lo usa esattamente come la realtà.
Qui la spiegazione è inutile, la realtà la conosciamo più o meno tutti (credo), bella o brutta che sia.


Sulla vicenda nello specifico, per parte mia sono rimasta molto stupita sia dalla notizia in se stessa (anche perchè non mi ero mai posta la domanda) sia dal fatto che qualcuno invece la domanda se l'è posta.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se proprio devo andare a scazzicare, mi viene in mente che dopo un pò che ero qua sopra ho chiesto a Bru come stava messa. Perchè essendo che io l'avevo già trovata qui, non avevo mai letto la sua storia e non avvertivo che ne avesse.
E mi ricordo che mi ha risposto che vive con un uomo, ha una figlia grande, gatti, papere e via via... 

Ecco... probabilmente altri, come me, hanno pensato che Bru fosse una morbida signora, rosea e paciosa, che passasse i pomeriggi a fare crostate di albicocche.

Tutto questo mentre Lanci si macerava pubblicamente e privatamente con noi.

Ecco lì, è una faccenda dicotomica.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

lancillotto ha detto:


> Il tuo sta diventando un FRAGOROSO SILENZIO!!!!!



L'intento e' quello ferraglia... e pare funzioni...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'intento e' quello ferraglia... e pare funzioni...


Se vuoi ti presto il mio scuso e la mia spada, così fai ancora più RUMOREEEEEEE


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Mh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non sai quanto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

Io sapevo che Bruja aveva un compagno da tempo, una figlia...il suo vissuto lo aveva raccontato. Però non me la immaginavo a fare crostate!!!

Forse perchè io non ho molti contatti in PM...se si eccettuano alcuni casi...il problema di chi possa esserci dietro un nick non me lo pongo. O meglio non più di tanto.
Certo, ho un'idea di tutti.
Qualcuno è chiaramente un bluff.


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io sapevo che Bruja aveva un compagno da tempo, una figlia...il suo vissuto lo aveva raccontato. *Però non me la immaginavo a fare crostate!!!*
> 
> Forse perchè io non ho molti contatti in PM...se si eccettuano alcuni casi...il problema di chi possa esserci dietro un nick non me lo pongo. O meglio non più di tanto.
> Certo, ho un'idea di tutti.
> Qualcuno è chiaramente un bluff.


 
In effetti è negata a fare crostate.............non si può riuscire in tutto nella vita


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Io sapevo che Bruja aveva un compagno da tempo, una figlia...il suo vissuto lo aveva raccontato. Però non me la immaginavo a fare crostate!!!
> 
> Forse perchè io non ho molti contatti in PM...se si eccettuano alcuni casi...il problema di chi possa esserci dietro un nick non me lo pongo. O meglio non più di tanto.
> Certo, ho un'idea di tutti.
> Qualcuno è chiaramente un bluff.


Posso garantire che non so fare crostate di albicocche o di altro tipo. A dire il vero ho raccontato molto di nei vari post in cui era stato possibile infilare un po' della mia vita. Forse nè più nè meno di quello che tutti sanno di tutti. In fondo abbiamo l'idea di ogni persona del forum grazie alle informazioni fornite ed alle con siderazioni fatte in proprio.
Parli di bluff, sì anch'io ho la convinzione che ne esistano, e credo anche che se hanno bisogno di questo camuffamento, forse fa parte di un loro bisogno interiore: non si tratta di inganno ma di voler apparire quello che non si è riuscito ad essere.
Mentre ho scarsa considerazione per quelli/e che professano costrizione e pentimento e poi "provolano" urbi et orbi..... in tanti anni di forum ho notato che la percentuale è costante. 
Inoltre, per amore di verità, aggiungo che non è che se una persona ha o ha avuto una situazione personale problematica o pesante non possa dare consigli e pareri.... se così fosse tre quarti del forum dovrebbe zittirsi.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso garantire che non so fare crostate di albicocche o di altro tipo. A dire il vero ho raccontato molto di nei vari post in cui era stato possibile infilare un po' della mia vita. Forse nè più nè meno di quello che tutti sanno di tutti. In fondo abbiamo l'idea di ogni persona del forum grazie alle informazioni fornite ed alle con siderazioni fatte in proprio.
> Parli di bluff, sì anch'io ho la convinzione che ne esistano, e credo anche che se hanno bisogno di questo camuffamento, forse fa parte di un loro bisogno interiore:* non si tratta di inganno ma di voler apparire quello che non si è riuscito ad essere.*
> Mentre ho scarsa considerazione per quelli/e che professano costrizione e pentimento e poi "provolano" urbi et orbi..... in tanti anni di forum ho notato che la percentuale è costante.
> Inoltre, per amore di verità, aggiungo che non è che se una persona ha o ha avuto una situazione personale problematica o pesante non possa dare consigli e pareri.... se così fosse tre quarti del forum dovrebbe zittirsi.
> Bruja



E va bene... porca miseria, lo confesso, sono un Barboncino francese bianco con un taglio di pelo ridicolo... ma volevo tanto essere una Jena!!!!























Non ho resistito


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene... porca miseria, lo confesso, sono un Barboncino francese bianco con un taglio di pelo ridicolo... ma volevo tanto essere una Jena!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Direi perfettamente en pendant con la kelly!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Il fatto non è tanto quello che si è ma quello che si vuole mostrare di sè.*
Forse ho chiesto a bruja della sua vita, ma non mi è parso avesse voglia di parlarne, quindi non ho certo insistito.
Alla stessa maniera se qualcuno viene a dirmi "sono sposato e amo la sorella di mia moglie che è una strega" io non posso subito pensare che lei è una santa e lui e l'altra stronzi... devo basarmi su quello che leggo, sia per consigliare, sia per riflettere. E non conta molto cosa sia reale e cosa no, perchè lo metto in conto e se comunque non è reale per quella persona lo sarà per qualcun altro...
Insomma, è importante capire PERCHE' siamo qui e COSA vi facciamo.
Io la vedo come un gruppo di amici e conoscenti che si incontrano al bar del quartiere. Molte cose non le portano al bar, altre non le dicono. Ma io ci vado e nel caso sono qui. Idem per me stessa. Quel che mi sento dico, il resto fa parte della mia vita che come quella di tutti non inizia e finisce nel forum...


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E va bene... porca miseria, lo confesso, sono un Barboncino francese bianco con un taglio di pelo ridicolo... ma volevo tanto essere una Jena!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























questa è davvero micidiale


----------



## Old lancillotto (11 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Il fatto non è tanto quello che si è ma quello che si vuole mostrare di sè.*
> Forse ho chiesto a bruja della sua vita, ma non mi è parso avesse voglia di parlarne, quindi non ho certo insistito.
> Alla stessa maniera se qualcuno viene a dirmi "sono sposato e amo la sorella di mia moglie che è una strega" io non posso subito pensare che lei è una santa e lui e l'altra stronzi... devo basarmi su quello che leggo, sia per consigliare, sia per riflettere. E non conta molto cosa sia reale e cosa no, perchè lo metto in conto e se comunque non è reale per quella persona lo sarà per qualcun altro...
> Insomma, è importante capire PERCHE' siamo qui e COSA vi facciamo.
> *Io la vedo come un gruppo di amici e conoscenti che si incontrano al bar del quartiere. Molte cose non le portano al bar, altre non le dicono. Ma io ci vado e nel caso sono qui. Idem per me stessa. Quel che mi sento dico, il resto fa parte della mia vita che come quella di tutti non inizia e finisce nel forum*...


 
ESATTO!!!!

Tra amici capita spesso di avere lo sbruffone che racconta tutto enfatizzando ogni cosa, il timido che non racconta nulla e magari non fa neppure nulla, il bugiardo che inventa ogni cosa e spesso non ricorda le balle che ha raccontato il giorno prima, il sincero e il riservato......... eppure sono tutti amici!


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> *Il fatto non è tanto quello che si è ma quello che si vuole mostrare di sè.*
> Forse ho chiesto a bruja della sua vita, ma non mi è parso avesse voglia di parlarne, quindi non ho certo insistito.
> Alla stessa maniera se qualcuno viene a dirmi "sono sposato e amo la sorella di mia moglie che è una strega" io non posso subito pensare che lei è una santa e lui e l'altra stronzi... devo basarmi su quello che leggo, sia per consigliare, sia per riflettere. E non conta molto cosa sia reale e cosa no, perchè lo metto in conto e se comunque non è reale per quella persona lo sarà per qualcun altro...
> Insomma, è importante capire PERCHE' siamo qui e COSA vi facciamo.
> Io la vedo come un gruppo di amici e conoscenti che si incontrano al bar del quartiere. Molte cose non le portano al bar, altre non le dicono. Ma io ci vado e nel caso sono qui. Idem per me stessa. Quel che mi sento dico, il resto fa parte della mia vita che come quella di tutti non inizia e finisce nel forum...


Hai centrato parecchie questioni, ma quanto al parlare di me, sinceramente, immagino di apparire strana, ma ho tempi di elaborazione degli stati d'animo molto lunghi. Non lascio nulla di non scandagliato, la sola cosa che non ho esternato è questa realtà che, essendo una situazione che non ha avuto un accadimento e una battuta di arresto ma un divenire nel suo essere, ho dovuto confrontarmi con qualcosa in cui anch'io ero in divenire. Il tempo, le fasi evolutive e la presa in atto che una situazione è stabilizzata hanno richiesto già in proprio anni. In qualche modo man mano che le cose accadevano mi diventava difficile anche parlare in privato del fatto perchè alla fine non avevo ancora risposto alla domanda "a che punto sono?"...
Condivido assolutamente che il come si entra, ci si confronta e ci si rapporta nel forum è una libera scelta; qui si porta quello che crediamo giusto portare, il resto è ovviamente parte di noi che esula da questo luogo.  Questo dovrebbe essere un ambiente rilassante, consolatorio, avvincente e che permetta domande e risposte che spesso è difficile porre fuori per situazioni contingenti... non ha altri compiti, se non forse quello che poi personalmente ognuno può scegliere e sviluppare rapporti privati autonomi.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi perfettamente en pendant con la kelly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto pregando la mia padrona di trasportarmi in un Kelly... che c'ho le zampette stanche...


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*???????????????*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto pregando la mia padrona di trasportarmi in un Kelly... che c'ho le zampette stanche...


 
Ma perchè ci sono anche i trasportini Kelly????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Aspetta che mi stavo perdendo il resto.... hai detto zampette???? Quei rostri??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto pregando la mia padrona di trasportarmi in un Kelly... che c'ho le zampette stanche...


fanno pure il trasportino kelly?
Non c'è più religione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cerca di lavorare va... e sudati sto tozzo di kelly quotidiano


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai centrato parecchie questioni, ma quanto al parlare di me, sinceramente, immagino di apparire strana, ma ho tempi di elaborazione degli stati d'animo molto lunghi. Non lascio nulla di non scandagliato, la sola cosa che non ho esternato è questa realtà che, essendo una situazione che non ha avuto un accadimento e una battuta di arresto ma un divenire nel suo essere, ho dovuto confrontarmi con qualcosa in cui anch'io ero in divenire. Il tempo, le fasi evolutive e la presa in atto che una situazione è stabilizzata hanno richiesto già in proprio anni. In qualche modo man mano che le cose accadevano mi diventava difficile anche parlare in privato del fatto perchè alla fine non avevo ancora risposto alla domanda "a che punto sono?"...
> Condivido assolutamente che il come si entra, ci si confronta e ci si rapporta nel forum è una libera scelta; qui si porta quello che crediamo giusto portare, il resto è ovviamente parte di noi che esula da questo luogo. Questo dovrebbe essere un ambiente rilassante, consolatorio, avvincente e che permetta domande e risposte che spesso è difficile porre fuori per situazioni contingenti... non ha altri compiti, se non forse quello che poi personalmente ognuno può scegliere e sviluppare rapporti privati autonomi.
> Bruja


mi ha colpito molto una cosa che hai scritto, l'altro giorno, e cioè che questa cosa ti aveva ferita nel tuo amor proprio...
e ci ho pensato su. e così sono tornata indietro nel tempo. ai tempi del colera, tanto per riprendere il titolo di un libro che non ho ancora letto, ma che mi piace come suona...
sì, insomma, non è affatto facile parlare apertamente di un tradimento, soprattutto se ami ancora la persona che ti ha tradita. ci sono passata anche io. per un bel po' di tempo non ne ho parlato con nessuno. pensavo: se non lo dico a nessuno è come se non fosse mai successo... ma il macigno ce lo avevo dentro lo stesso.
cercavo di parlarne con mio marito, ma lui evitava.... oltre a dirmi che per lui ero la cosa più importante non andava...
alla fine, sai, Bru, è un bene che sia scoppiato sto bubbone sul forum. forse ne avevi davvero bisogno tu. Bruja per Bruja. 
e poi mi dicono che sono un personaggio... ma sai quante ne ho passate prima di convincermi che solo parlando apertamente di quelle che sono le mie emozioni, sarei guarita?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> fanno pure il trasportino kelly?
> Non c'è più religione
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi sono in sciopero... mi sto nascondendo per non andare a una riunione... Ho ripulito tutto quindi si possono fottere... non inizio nulla perche' non mi interessa e non hanno ancora trovato un sotituto/a... Tra mezz'ora vado ad _accimentare_ Apu


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Posso garantire che non so fare crostate di albicocche o di altro tipo. A dire il vero ho raccontato molto di nei vari post in cui era stato possibile infilare un po' della mia vita. Forse nè più nè meno di quello che tutti sanno di tutti. In fondo abbiamo l'idea di ogni persona del forum grazie alle informazioni fornite ed alle con siderazioni fatte in proprio.
> Parli di bluff, sì anch'io ho la convinzione che ne esistano, e credo anche che se hanno bisogno di questo camuffamento, forse fa parte di un loro bisogno interiore: non si tratta di inganno ma di voler apparire quello che non si è riuscito ad essere.
> Mentre ho scarsa considerazione per quelli/e che professano costrizione e pentimento e poi "provolano" urbi et orbi..... in tanti anni di forum ho notato che la percentuale è costante.
> Inoltre, per amore di verità, aggiungo che non è che se una persona ha o ha avuto una situazione personale problematica o pesante non possa dare consigli e pareri.... se così fosse tre quarti del forum dovrebbe zittirsi.
> Bruja


 
La percentuale di quelli che provolano potrebbe ridurre di parecchio lil numero degli utenti con cui conversare, e mica solo in un Forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma anche quella è una forma di camuffamento.


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2007)

*per il resto...*

mi stupisco di tanto stupore 

	
	
		
		
	


	




intanto perchè non penso mai che la vita fili tutta liscia a nessuno...
e non ho mai pensato che una mente vivace come quella di Bruja vivesse accanto ad un tranquillo pantofolaio tra biscotti e crostate...
E qui tutti.. io per prima.. diciamo solo quello che ci sentiamo di raccontare e quando siamo pronti a farlo..

Volevo quotare il post di Feddy, ma mi sono astenuta.. perchè lo quoto troppo spesso e questo mi preoccupa


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oggi sono in sciopero... mi sto nascondendo per non andare a una riunione... Ho ripulito tutto quindi si possono fottere... non inizio nulla perche' non mi interessa e non hanno ancora trovato un sotituto/a... Tra mezz'ora vado ad *accimentare Apu*
















te possino....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi ha colpito molto una cosa che hai scritto, l'altro giorno, e cioè che questa cosa ti aveva ferita nel tuo amor proprio...
> e ci ho pensato su. e così sono tornata indietro nel tempo. ai tempi del colera, tanto per riprendere il titolo di un libro che non ho ancora letto, ma che mi piace come suona...
> sì, insomma, non è affatto facile parlare apertamente di un tradimento, soprattutto se ami ancora la persona che ti ha tradita. ci sono passata anche io. per un bel po' di tempo non ne ho parlato con nessuno. pensavo: se non lo dico a nessuno è come se non fosse mai successo... ma il macigno ce lo avevo dentro lo stesso.
> cercavo di parlarne con mio marito, ma lui evitava.... oltre a dirmi che per lui ero la cosa più importante non andava...
> ...


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi ha colpito molto una cosa che hai scritto, l'altro giorno, e cioè che questa cosa ti aveva ferita nel tuo amor proprio...
> e ci ho pensato su. e così sono tornata indietro nel tempo. ai tempi del colera, tanto per riprendere il titolo di un libro che non ho ancora letto, ma che mi piace come suona...
> sì, insomma, non è affatto facile parlare apertamente di un tradimento, soprattutto se ami ancora la persona che ti ha tradita. ci sono passata anche io. per un bel po' di tempo non ne ho parlato con nessuno. pensavo: se non lo dico a nessuno è come se non fosse mai successo... ma il macigno ce lo avevo dentro lo stesso.
> cercavo di parlarne con mio marito, ma lui evitava.... oltre a dirmi che per lui ero la cosa più importante non andava...
> ...


Io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che ho una buona autostima e se è vero che mi ha ancorato al molo senza temere derive mi ha anche reso ostico l'accettare che sia successo quello che è accaduto, anche se c'erano ragioni profonde. Di questo però ne ho parlato con persone che conosco nella vita e ho potuto aprire il vaso di Pandora che ogni tradimento porta con sè. Spesso non è il tradimento la parte peggiore ma, e lo confermo il come avvenga o sia protratto. Tanto più si tradisce una persona che mai ha messo limiti, paletti o restrizioni contro chi magari gelosamente e arbitrariamente ha limitato la libertà.  Per assurdo non è quello il problema quanto me stessa in rapporto ad esso. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che ho una buona autostima e se è vero che mi ha ancorato al molo senza temere derive mi ha anche reso ostico l'accettare che sia successo quello che è accaduto, anche se c'erano ragioni profonde. Di questo però ne ho parlato con persone che conosco nella vita e ho potuto aprire il vaso di Pandora che ogni tradimento porta con sè. Spesso non è il tradimento la parte peggiore ma, e lo confermo il come avvenga o sia protratto. Tanto più si tradisce una persona che mai ha messo limiti, paletti o restrizioni contro chi magari gelosamente e arbitrariamente ha limitato la libertà. Per assurdo non è quello il problema quanto me stessa in rapporto ad esso.
> Bruja


ma guarda che poi vale la stessa cosa per tutti, sai?
i motivi che ti vogliono ancora accanto a tuo marito li sai solo tu, come io so i miei...(va bè li so per modo di dire... facciamo che non li so).
te stessa in rapporto al problema vuol dire un sacco di cose. vuol dire mettersi in discussione nel profondo e vedere cose che evitavi di voler vedere.
Bru, non è vero. un tradimento è sempre un tradimento. girala come vuoi.
con tutto il bene che voglio a mio marito, avrei dovuto chiudere totalmente con lui. non tanto per il come e il perché, ma perché, nel mio caso, niente è cambiato da prima a dopo.


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> mi stupisco di tanto stupore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io invece, sinceramente, sì.
Anche perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, è lo spazio giusto per una mente vivace.

Ovvio che le esperienze le ha fatte ed avute perchè altrimenti, come giustamente scriveva qualche post fa, come cacchio avrebbe fatto ad aver un'opinione riguardo a molte cose?

Solo pensavo, fossero passate. Non in corso d'opera.

Ad ogni buon conto, a me, sta faccenda della crostata m'ha fatto rimanere malissimo.


----------



## Bruja (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ad ogni buon conto, a me, sta faccenda della crostata m'ha fatto rimanere malissimo.


Cosa, che io le faccia o che me ne astenga???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ho un formidabile pasticcere dietro casa mia.... un vecchio mastro cioccolataio della Lindt ormai in pensione,  ogni tanto prepara qualcosa in casa e se sono sottovento mi prendono di quei coccoloni al cioccolato che lo so solo io!  Si ingrassa respirando..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2007)

*va bè*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Io invece, sinceramente, sì.
> Anche perchè, per quanto mi riguarda, è lo spazio giusto per una mente vivace.
> 
> Ovvio che le esperienze le ha fatte ed avute perchè altrimenti, come giustamente scriveva qualche post fa, come cacchio avrebbe fatto ad aver un'opinione riguardo a molte cose?
> ...


Alla crostata ci penso io ...e posterò la ricetta di una torta di cioccolato e pere che è un'esperienza mistica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2007)

*capisco*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io non ho difficoltà ad ammettere che ho una buona autostima e se è vero che mi ha ancorato al molo senza temere derive mi ha anche reso ostico l'accettare che sia successo quello che è accaduto, anche se c'erano ragioni profonde. Di questo però ne ho parlato con persone che conosco nella vita e ho potuto aprire il vaso di Pandora che ogni tradimento porta con sè. Spesso non è il tradimento la parte peggiore ma, e lo confermo il come avvenga o sia protratto. Tanto più si tradisce una persona che mai ha messo limiti, paletti o restrizioni contro chi magari gelosamente e arbitrariamente ha limitato la libertà. Per assurdo non è quello il problema quanto me stessa in rapporto ad esso.
> Bruja


Capisco. Capisco tutto.
Ma mi era impossibile non esprimere lo stupore perché è quel che ho provato.
Non pretendo che nessuno si debba giustificare: ho solo espresso il mio sentire.


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Alla crostata ci penso io ...e posterò la ricetta di una torta di cioccolato e pere che è un'esperienza mistica!


sss... a Libertina non far sapere quant'è buono il cioccolato con le pere....

Io proporrei invece una spedizione punitiva ... 
il mastro cioccolataio non può torturare così i vicini...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Ottobre 2007)

*?*



mailea ha detto:


> sss... a Libertina non far sapere quant'è buono il cioccolato con le pere....
> 
> Io proporrei invece una spedizione punitiva ...
> il mastro cioccolataio non può torturare così i vicini...


Mica capita.
Ultimamente mi sento più tonta del solito...


----------



## MariLea (11 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica capita.
> Ultimamente mi sento più tonta del solito...


nunt'allargà  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il mastro cioccolataio è il vicino di Bruja...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Ottobre 2007)

*persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica capita.
> Ultimamente mi sento più tonta del solito...


 
posta la torta con le pere nella mia tana.


io preparo un thea verde alla rosa, gelsomino .


lume di candela...

e noi pimpe. 

oddio che voglia mi hai fatto venire..'tacci tua


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi vedo costretta a fare una scelta diversa da quella operata e condivisa inizialmente.
> Girano continue chiacchiere e pettegolezzi sul forum circa la possibilità che io e Lancillotto stiamo insieme. Nessun Problema è vero!
> Chiunque avrebbe potuto chiedermelo in modo riservato ed avrei risposto, ma non è accaduto, si è preferito dar stura al passaparola.
> Io ho preso per mano questo forum dietro precisa richiesta del fondatore e l'ho curato con amorevole interesse. Non volevo servirmene ma solo creare il luogo che è oggi. In un secondo tempo Lancillotto partecipò, anche perchè ritenendolo persona piacevole per il forum, suggerrii io stessa la sua frequentazione.
> ...


 
insomma hai detto sono la signora lancillotto solo per gli spetegules?


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> insomma hai detto sono la signora lancillotto solo per gli spetegules?


Direi proprio di no, rileggimi bene, io scrivo in chiaro perfino fra le righe... esco dalla mia discrezione non perchè debba nulla a nessuno ma perchè non gradisco che si debba mentire o ci si debba nascondere se esistono dubbi, insinuazioni o domande dirette.  Se leggi la serie di post del thread, ci sono domande e risposte più che esaurienti!
Buona giornata
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Direi proprio di no, rileggimi bene, io scrivo in chiaro perfino fra le righe... esco dalla mia discrezione non perchè debba nulla a nessuno ma perchè non gradisco che si debba mentire o ci si debba nascondere se esistono dubbi, insinuazioni o domande dirette. Se leggi la serie di post del thread, ci sono domande e risposte più che esaurienti!
> Buona giornata
> Bruja


non ho tempo di leggere 50 pagine di commenti.. a parte il fatto che penso sia na cosa privata e personale, ma se hai sentito il bisogno di dirlo per le malelingue me ne sarei fregata al tuo posto se invece i motivi sono per la chiarezza avresti dovuto farlo all'inizio.. forse sono tarda io forse è lunedì mattina e io sono reduce da tre giorni di pianto ininterroto ma non ho capito la motivazione di sta cosa.. lo so colpa mia. vi auguro ogni bene


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

*tatina on the road*



tatina ha detto:


> non ho tempo di leggere 50 pagine di commenti.. a parte il fatto che penso sia na cosa privata e personale, ma se hai sentito il bisogno di dirlo per le malelingue me ne sarei fregata al tuo posto se invece i motivi sono per la chiarezza avresti dovuto farlo all'inizio.. forse sono tarda io forse è lunedì mattina e io sono reduce da tre giorni di pianto ininterroto ma non ho capito la motivazione di sta cosa.. lo so colpa mia. vi auguro ogni bene


che ti succede?


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*Tatina*

Non l'ho fatto dall'inizio perchè questa era una scelta comune.  
Me ne infischio delle malelingue, ma si trattava di semplice curiosità induttiva, e quella è legittima dal momento che ci si confronta con gli altri....
Buona giornata tatina, questa ha l'aria di essere una settimana pesante per molti.... 
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che ti succede?


credo di aver avuto una caduta di tensione. una crisi di pianto di tre giorni occhi come palloni e occhisie tipo borse della spesa. ho fatto piazza pulita di tutti i rami secchi della mia vita parlo di inutili amicizie di gente che approfitta della sottoscritta.. dura ma è servita a chiarirmi le idee ma soprattutto a diventare più dura.. d'ora in poi non ci sono più per nessuno..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




e basta farnmi usare e sfruttare! quando io in questi tre giorni ho avuto bisogno di una persona che mi desse una pacca sulle spalle perchè ero a terra non ho trovato nessuno che mi desse 5 minuti del suo tempo. mi sono resa conto che non ho amici.
buona settimana


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non l'ho fatto dall'inizio perchè questa era una scelta comune.
> Me ne infischio delle malelingue, ma si trattava di semplice curiosità induttiva, e quella è legittima dal momento che ci si confronta con gli altri....
> Buona giornata tatina, questa ha l'aria di essere una settimana pesante per molti....
> Bruja


 
donna in gamba sei..
bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> credo di aver avuto una caduta di tensione. una crisi di pianto di tre giorni occhi come palloni e occhisie tipo borse della spesa. ho fatto piazza pulita di tutti i rami secchi della mia vita parlo di inutili amicizie di gente che approfitta della sottoscritta.. dura ma è servita a chiarirmi le idee ma soprattutto a diventare più dura.. d'ora in poi non ci sono più per nessuno..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stamattina presto ho pensato una cosa. qualsiasi cosa ci succeda, al di là che sia bella, brutta o triste, ci lascia per come ci ha trovati.
era per dire che magari sei in un momento tuo particolare e vedi e senti tutto in riferimento al tuo stato d'animo di quel momento.
magari il tuo amico era fuori e ti chiama oggi... che ne sai...
dai, forza, tati!


----------



## Verena67 (15 Ottobre 2007)

*OT Tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> non ho tempo di leggere 50 pagine di commenti.. a parte il fatto che penso sia na cosa privata e personale, ma se hai sentito il bisogno di dirlo per le malelingue me ne sarei fregata al tuo posto se invece i motivi sono per la chiarezza avresti dovuto farlo all'inizio.. forse sono tarda io forse è lunedì mattina e *io sono reduce da tre giorni di pianto ininterroto* ma non ho capito la motivazione di sta cosa.. lo so colpa mia. vi auguro ogni bene


Come mai, se non sono indiscreta? Te la senti di parlarne? (in un altro thread , se vuoi?) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti abbraccio!


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> stamattina presto ho pensato una cosa. qualsiasi cosa ci succeda, al di là che sia bella, brutta o triste, ci lascia per come ci ha trovati.
> era per dire che magari sei in un momento tuo particolare e vedi e senti tutto in riferimento al tuo stato d'animo di quel momento.
> magari il tuo amico era fuori e ti chiama oggi... che ne sai...
> dai, forza, tati!


 
non chiamerà più.
beso


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (15 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> credo di aver avuto una caduta di tensione. una crisi di pianto di tre giorni occhi come palloni e occhisie tipo borse della spesa. ho fatto piazza pulita di tutti i rami secchi della mia vita parlo di inutili amicizie di gente che approfitta della sottoscritta.. dura ma è servita a chiarirmi le idee ma soprattutto a diventare più dura.. d'ora in poi non ci sono più per nessuno..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piccola....se ti facevi viva qui....qualche pacca virtuale sulla spalla e tanti abbracci li trovavi.....di sicuro.....fare pulizia è doloros...ma fa bene


----------



## Bruja (15 Ottobre 2007)

*tatina*

A volte arriva il momento in cui ci si rende conto davvero di come stiano le cose, e perfino l'idea di dover accettare la realtà è pesante.
Credo che la miglior amicizia che una persona possa avere l'ha con sè stessa.... capita di guardarsi intorno e vedere che si è soli e questo permette, seppure nell'amarezza, di cominciare a contare davvero su chi c'è e non è solo una presenza di facciata.
Se non altro questa operazione permette pulizia affettiva....
Coraggio...
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> A volte arriva il momento in cui ci si rende conto davvero di come stiano le cose, e perfino l'idea di dover accettare la realtà è pesante.
> Credo che la miglior amicizia che una persona possa avere l'ha con sè stessa.... capita di guardarsi intorno e vedere che si è soli e questo permette, seppure nell'amarezza, di cominciare a contare davvero su chi c'è e non è solo una presenza di facciata.
> Se non altro questa operazione permette pulizia affettiva....
> Coraggio...
> Bruja


infatti.. essere amica di me stessa è difficile... forse resto sola


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Ottobre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> infatti.. essere amica di me stessa è difficile... forse resto sola


Tati!!!!
altra frase bellissima... hai del genio e non te ne rendi conto, ragazza...


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Tati!!!!
> altra frase bellissima... hai del genio e non te ne rendi conto, ragazza...


 
la verità è che sono autoironica da matti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .
chi parla con me si sbellica giuro.. anche durante il sesso.. va bè ora sto divagando  

	
	
		
		
	


	





beso annina


----------



## tatitati (15 Ottobre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> piccola....se ti facevi viva qui....qualche pacca virtuale sulla spalla e tanti abbracci li trovavi.....di sicuro.....fare pulizia è doloros...ma fa bene


sei dolce e gentile ma mi sa che qualche puntata l'hai persa.. l'ultima volta ho preso pedate, la penultima pure  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ti ringrazio magari la prossima volta che sto male te scrivo


----------

